# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2013



## CptRena (1 Set 2013 às 03:28)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Set 2013 às 10:04)

Olhando agora aos modelos parece-me cada vez mais provavel uma bela rega a partir de quinta\sexta feira e durante alguns dias, principalmente no Norte, e acomanhado também por temperaturas bem baixas... Vamos acompanhando


----------



## trovoadas (1 Set 2013 às 10:47)

Meteofan disse:


> Olhando agora aos modelos parece-me cada vez mais provavel uma bela rega a partir de quinta\sexta feira e durante alguns dias, principalmente no Norte, e acomanhado também por temperaturas bem baixas... Vamos acompanhando



É bem provável pois tudo indica que se formará uma cut-off a Norte/Noroeste da península e quase sem fim à vista. O início do mês vai animar bem para as regiões do Norte.
 Nas regiões do Sul parece que ainda não será desta mas ainda assim as temperaturas deverão baixar um pouco mas aguardemos para saber quanto...


----------



## Microburst (1 Set 2013 às 12:14)

Eu sei, pelo que leio no fórum, que previsões a mais de 3 dias não vale a pena estar a confiar, mas ainda assim fui ver agora a de 10 dias do IPMA para a Grande Lisboa e, comparando com o período que irá até Terça-feira com máximas na ordem dos 35/36ºC, no próximo fim-de-semana a temperatura registaria uma descida abrupta entre os 15 e os 20 graus! Até que ponto poderá ser isto verdade?


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2013 às 12:49)

Microburst disse:


> Eu sei, pelo que leio no fórum, que previsões a mais de 3 dias não vale a pena estar a confiar, mas ainda assim fui ver agora a de 10 dias do IPMA para a Grande Lisboa e, comparando com o período que irá até Terça-feira com máximas na ordem dos 35/36ºC, no próximo fim-de-semana a temperatura registaria uma descida abrupta entre os 15 e os 20 graus! Até que ponto poderá ser isto verdade?



Neste momento os modelos estão em concordância, portanto parece que vem mesmo uma mudança do tempo !


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Set 2013 às 12:50)

Eu não percebo muito disto mas acredito que a previsao a 10 dias do IPMA se vai confirmar, porque há alguma coerencia entre os modelos, ou seja teremos chuva principalmente a norte do Sistema Montejunto-estrela a partir do final da proxima semana e descida abrupta das temperaturas (10\15º). Isto deve-se à cut-off que está a ser modelada e poderá ser uma situaçao para varios dias, mas lá está previsoes a longo prazo nunca se deve confiar por isso é melhor esperar para ver


----------



## Aurélio (1 Set 2013 às 13:05)

Meteofan disse:


> Eu não percebo muito disto mas acredito que a previsao a 10 dias do IPMA se vai confirmar, porque há alguma coerencia entre os modelos, ou seja teremos chuva principalmente a norte do Sistema Montejunto-estrela a partir do final da proxima semana e descida abrupta das temperaturas (10\15º). Isto deve-se à cut-off que está a ser modelada e poderá ser uma situaçao para varios dias, mas lá está previsoes a longo prazo nunca se deve confiar por isso é melhor esperar para ver



Neste momento ainda não descarto qualquer cenário, ou seja, a cut-off ir mais para leste e afectar fortemente o este da PI, descer de norte para sul afectando as regiões mais a norte e bastante o centro, norte de Espanha ou então o que me agradaria mais, descer mais num sentido para Nordeste para Sudoeste ficando ao largo de Portugal e criando linhas de instabilidade ao largo de Portugal !
Em qualquer dos cenários será sempre bem mais provável a precipitação mais a norte e centro de Portugal !


----------



## blade (1 Set 2013 às 13:41)

Não percebo isto o verão só acaba dia 21 ou 23 e já está a vir mau tempo, os modelos parece que ainda estão na dúvida do que vai acontecer mais tarde, por isso põe aquela cena a passear para a frente e para trás
O ipma também não sabe fazer previsões estava lá para dia 7 16ºc máxima só se estivessemos na idade do gelo


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2013 às 14:24)

blade disse:


> Não percebo isto o verão só acaba dia 21 ou 23 e já está a vir mau tempo, os modelos parece que ainda estão na dúvida do que vai acontecer mais tarde, por isso põe aquela cena a passear para a frente e para trás
> O ipma também não sabe fazer previsões estava lá para dia 7 16ºc máxima só se estivessemos na idade do gelo



As previsões do IPMA a longo prazo são baseadas no modelo ECMWF, logo se esses 16ºC estão lá é porque o modelo assim o mostra.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Set 2013 às 14:30)

blade disse:


> Não percebo isto o verão só acaba dia 21 ou 23 e já está a vir mau tempo, os modelos parece que ainda estão na dúvida do que vai acontecer mais tarde, por isso põe aquela cena a passear para a frente e para trás
> O ipma também não sabe fazer previsões estava lá para dia 7 16ºc máxima só se estivessemos na idade do gelo



O que é 'mau tempo'? E 'bom tempo', já agora?


----------



## james (1 Set 2013 às 14:45)

blade disse:


> Não percebo isto o verão só acaba dia 21 ou 23 e já está a vir mau tempo, os modelos parece que ainda estão na dúvida do que vai acontecer mais tarde, por isso põe aquela cena a passear para a frente e para trás
> O ipma também não sabe fazer previsões estava lá para dia 7 16ºc máxima só se estivessemos na idade do gelo



que venha a chuva e com fartura . ja chega de verao.. .


----------



## Agreste (1 Set 2013 às 15:17)

Quem andar pelas vindimas vai ter trovoada... o modelo europeu coloca umas trovoadas volumosas no final da próxima semana.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Set 2013 às 15:33)

blade disse:


> Não percebo isto o verão só acaba dia 21 ou 23 e já está a vir mau tempo, os modelos parece que ainda estão na dúvida do que vai acontecer mais tarde, por isso põe aquela cena a passear para a frente e para trás



Mas existe alguma normal climatológica, de alguma estação meteorológica, que não apresente precipitação nos meses de Verão? Por pouca que seja, acontece e está lá nas normais!


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2013 às 15:34)

Agreste disse:


> Quem andar pelas vindimas vai ter trovoada... o modelo europeu coloca umas trovoadas volumosas no final da próxima semana.



Ou seja, más noticias para os viticultores

Como se pode ler na seguinte noticia, este ano, houve no geral um aumento da produção de uvas, e da qualidade da mesma. Isto porque o inverno foi chuvoso, e o verão acabou por ser um bom verão - ao contrário do que os franceses previam. 

No entanto, e pelo menos no douro, a vindima andava atrasada cerca de 15 dias.

Vamos ver se a instabilidade prevista, não dá cabo de uma boa colheita, que prometia mais alguns milhões.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Set 2013 às 15:40)

AnDré disse:


> Ou seja, más noticias para os viticultores
> 
> Como se pode ler na seguinte noticia, este ano, houve no geral um aumento da produção de uvas, e da qualidade da mesma. Isto porque o inverno foi chuvoso, e o verão acabou por ser um bom verão - ao contrário do que os franceses previam.
> 
> ...



Se ocorrer granizo seria destruídor, mas não deverá ocorrer..

Até pode ocorrer precipitação, desde seja pouca e que o cacho das uvas enxugue por completo no mesmo dia, não é grande ameaça. 

O problema é se a precipitação se entranha no cacho, e o calor favorecer o desenvolvimento de fungos, iria apodrecer levando a elevados prejuízos em termos de quantidade e qualidade do vinho obtido. 

Certamente algumas castas de vinha já podem ser vindimadas. Outras não.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Set 2013 às 17:27)

blade disse:


> Não percebo isto o verão só acaba dia 21 ou 23 e já está a vir mau tempo, os modelos parece que ainda estão na dúvida do que vai acontecer mais tarde, por isso põe aquela cena a passear para a frente



Mas desde quando é que é proibido chover durante o verão?

Que eu saiba todos os anos chove no verão e, muitas vezes, temos cut offs que vem cortar momentaneamente o calor.

Aliás, se tivessem ouvido uma ou duas em Julho e Agosto, não estaríamos na miséria actual em termos de incêndios.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Set 2013 às 17:59)

O GFS continua a ver tal cut-off. Apesar de ainda não se saber ao certo da veracidade deste acontecimento, ao menos os dois principais modelos começam a apresentar algum consenso e não no "tira e põe" como estavam há algum tempo atrás. 
Seriam tempos bem interessantes não só para acabar com estes incêndios mas também para encher os olhos, visto que tem sido um verão a sério cuja instabilidade pouco se apresentou. Vamos acompanhar.


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2013 às 18:13)

pois é parece que a cut off já não nos escapa, agora é ver com as proximas saidas se será mais ou menos, esta saida do gfs meteu mais, aqui na minha localidade aumentou o dobro/triplo de precipitaçao

até que enfim vem ai chuva, quer dizer espero eu


----------



## CptRena (1 Set 2013 às 18:42)

O WRF também aumentou a quantidade de precipitação. Ainda há 2 dias não havia nada. Parece que é desta.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Set 2013 às 22:00)

Nem sei se hei-de rir ou chorar, a previsao do IPMA mete 12º de maxima na minha localidade ( Felgueiras ) no sábado, seria uma passagem de Verao para Inverno em dois dias  A confirmar-se as previsoes pergunto aos mais entendidos, podemos ter o primeiro nevao nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela?


----------



## a410ree (1 Set 2013 às 22:03)

Meteofan disse:


> Nem sei se hei-de rir ou chorar, a previsao do IPMA mete 12º de maxima na minha localidade ( Felgueiras ) no sábado, seria uma passagem de Verao para Inverno em dois dias  A confirmar-se as previsoes pergunto aos mais entendidos, podemos ter o primeiro nevao nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela?



 Não se leva as coisas logo por esse caminho!!! 

Penssar logo em nevoes


----------



## fishisco (1 Set 2013 às 22:25)

segundo o ipma a minima nas penhas douradas chega aos 3 graus, nao e assim tao descabido nevar na torre.


----------



## ruka (1 Set 2013 às 22:40)

fishisco disse:


> segundo o ipma a minima nas penhas douradas chega aos 3 graus, nao e assim tao descabido nevar na torre.



trata-se de um enbolsamento de ar frio bastante significativo para a altura do ano... se tal acontecer pode muito bem cair uns flocos na torre


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2013 às 23:31)

GFS péssimo !


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Set 2013 às 23:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> GFS péssimo !


Vamos ver se o Europeu não vai atrás senão voltamos ao mesmo. 
O GFS continua a ver precipitação no Norte mas esta iria toda parar ao interior.
É certo que teremos instabilidade mas ainda está muito indefinido.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2013 às 00:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vamos ver se o Europeu não vai atrás senão voltamos ao mesmo.
> O GFS continua a ver precipitação no Norte mas esta iria toda parar ao interior.
> É certo que teremos instabilidade mas ainda está muito indefinido.



Espero que os outros modelos não vão atrás do GFS. Acredito que o GFS amanhã volte atrás..


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2013 às 00:10)

péssimo porque? está tão bonito


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2013 às 00:12)

Estamo-nos a referir à saida das 18z..


----------



## LuisFilipe (2 Set 2013 às 00:16)

adoro estas depressoes com muitas nuvens, alguma chuva e vento fraquinho ou nulo, prefiro assim as depressoes áquelas com ventos fortes.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Set 2013 às 08:31)

AndréFrade disse:


> Espero que os outros modelos não vão atrás do GFS. Acredito que o GFS amanhã volte atrás..



Pois todos os modelos acabaram por ir atrás do GFS, basicamente quase todos, mais um adiamento na instabilidade, mas mais cedo ou mais tarde a mudança ocorrerá !


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Set 2013 às 08:31)

Tanto o GFS (0Z) como o ECM (0Z) voltaram atrás e tiraram praticamente toda a precipitação, parece que ainda não é desta


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2013 às 09:04)

3 dias com a ideia de trovoada começando na quinta-feira... 1 saída desta manhã que retira quase tudo. Vamos aguardar pela saída desta tarde.

Embora a previsão de médio prazo seja negativa porque prevê um mês de setembro seco e quente.


----------



## blade (2 Set 2013 às 09:45)

Pronto já estou contente 
 O ipma tirou os 16ºc max para lisboa dia 7 e colocou 27ºc, já cheguei a ver a mínima mais alta que a máxima  depois disso poseram tudo igual também ainda estão na dúvida.
 A run do GFs parece colocar a chuva mais longe e mais a norte [=
 A do Ecmwf está sempre pior  
 Só espero que este tempo frio passe depressa e venham outras pressões elevadas para norte de portugal, vou ver se há algum modelo a  prever isso


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Set 2013 às 10:13)

blade disse:


> Pronto já estou contente


 Uns lamentam-se porque vem frio, outros porque vem calor 
A Previsao do IPMA a dez dias coloca durante varios dias probabilidades de precipitação sempre acima de 40\50 % em especial no Norte, o que indica que existe muita incerteza nos modelos, poderemos ter vários dias de chuva, como poderemos nem ve-la, vamos esperar.


----------



## vitamos (2 Set 2013 às 10:14)

blade disse:


> Só espero que este tempo frio passe depressa e venham outras pressões elevadas para norte de portugal, vou ver se há algum modelo a  prever isso



Isto é alguma espécie de piada de mau gosto?

Tempo frio passar depressa? Qual tempo frio? Em Portugal este Julho e Agosto tempo frio?

Há coisas difícies de perceber, que ja ultrapassam aquilo que se possa designar como "gosto pessoal".


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Set 2013 às 10:20)

vitamos disse:


> Isto é alguma espécie de piada de mau gosto?
> 
> Tempo frio passar depressa? Qual tempo frio? Em Portugal este Julho e Agosto tempo frio?
> .


Eu tinha lido este post, mas nem tinha prestado atenção. Tempo frio ?! Onde?! Só se for na sua terra... Tivemos temperaturas em todo o país temperaturas acima de 30º durante grande parte de Julho e Agosto... Não sei onde está o «tempo frio»    Enfim.... Nós agora precisávamos era de umas belas chuvas para ver se estes incêndios que afetam o nosso país desaparecem de uma vez por todas...


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2013 às 10:26)

blade disse:


> Pronto já estou contente
> O ipma tirou os 16ºc max para lisboa dia 7 e colocou 27ºc, já cheguei a ver a mínima mais alta que a máxima  depois disso poseram tudo igual também ainda estão na dúvida.
> A run do GFs parece colocar a chuva mais longe e mais a norte [=
> A do Ecmwf está sempre pior
> Só espero que este tempo frio passe depressa e venham outras pressões elevadas para norte de portugal, vou ver se há algum modelo a  prever isso




Eu acho que  blade anda aqui no forum apenas para "provocar" lança comentários como "este tempo frio"??? Se isto é frio como será calor.... ou seja comenta apenas para ver a reacção dos outros membros...independentemente do seu gosto pessoal, calor, frio, chuva....comentários deste género ,fazendo referência a tempo frio....enfim...adiante...

Podemos e devemos ter os nossos gostos pessoais , mas independentemente disto há que prevalecer o bom senso nas afirmações que se fazem...

Quanto aos modelos, é verdade que muita da instabilidade prevista  foi retirada...mas penso que ainda sobrará alguma, e pelo menos uma descida da temperatura e um aumento da humidade deveremos ter..vamos ver as próximas runs...


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2013 às 10:32)

Os 3 recuaram, ECMWF, GFS e UKMO. O ar frio não fica tão a sul como anteriormente. Muita indefinição.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2013 às 10:44)

Snifa disse:


> Eu acho que  blade anda aqui no forum apenas para "provocar" lança comentários como "este tempo frio"??? Se isto é frio como será calor.... ou seja comenta apenas para ver a reacção dos outros membros...independentemente do seu gosto pessoal, calor, frio, chuva....comentários deste género ,fazendo referência a tempo frio....enfim...adiante...



Concordo!

Agosto já lá vai. Setembro ainda é verão. Muitos dizem ser o melhor mês de praia do ano, e atendendo à pouca nortada (em termos médios claro), e à temperatura da água do mar, este mês é mesmo o melhor para a pratica do bronze. Já para não falar do UV longe dos índices máximos de Junho e Julho.

Mas Setembro é também um mês em que a chuva volta a praticamente todo o país.
Até em Faro a média mensal (81-10) é de 23,2mm.
Lisboa 32,9mm; Porto 71,9mm.

Já para não falar das serras da Peneda-Gerês, Alvão, Montemuro e Caramulo que superam já os 100mm. Locais a precisar de uma frente que ponha fim ao inferno que se tem vivido.

E o verão poderia voltar logo de seguida, como por norma fica, até Outubro.

------------------

Desejos à parte, a instabilidade prevista parece cada vez mais longe.
Bom para a vindima, e também para os piromaniacos.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Set 2013 às 11:02)

Relativamente aos modelos o mais provável é não se vir a passar a nada, mas os modelos ainda podem retroceder e dar chuva ...
Realço que na teoria os modelos sazonais indicam um Setembro quente e seco, mas eles não contam é com aquelas cut-offs tão caracteristicas do mês de Setembro !


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2013 às 11:28)

Parece que o GFS voltou a melhorar !


----------



## fishisco (2 Set 2013 às 11:57)

bolas! ontem vi o ipma e tinha varios dias de chuva, disse aos meus pais e eles n acreditaram... hj ja n tem nada :/ vou ficar mal...


----------



## Goku (2 Set 2013 às 12:35)

fishisco disse:


> bolas! ontem vi o ipma e tinha varios dias de chuva, disse aos meus pais e eles n acreditaram... hj ja n tem nada :/ vou ficar mal...



Por acaso também reparei nisso.
Lembro-me que ontem ao consultar o site do IPMA ver um dia com a temperatura máxima inferior a 20ºC e hoje quando fui ver já não tem nada.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Set 2013 às 12:55)

blade disse:


> Só espero que este tempo frio passe depressa e venham outras pressões elevadas para norte de portugal, vou ver se há algum modelo a  prever isso



Isto só pode ser uma brincadeira de mau gosto!! 

Já estou fartinho deste tempinho de calor, acordar de manha com calor e ir à janela e ver fumo por todo o lado, um cheiro a incêndio insuportável, e cinzas a cair como se fosse neve!!! Quando  me vou a deitar o mesmo cenário, calor, incêndios, cinzas, fumo!!! Calor é bom, mas o frio também, e como vivemos num país que tem Inverno e Verão, não podemos querer sempre calor, ou sempre frio!

Por isso acho este tipo de comentários, Blade, desnecessários! 

_________________


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2013 às 15:28)

A situação que temos neste momento nos modelos é de uma verdadeira confusão, mas uma coisa é certa: O momento da mudança de tempo pode estar para breve, pois é visto em todos os modelos a grande descida das temperaturas e até a tal cut-off que trará a chuva desejada. 

Ansioso pela saída das 12z.


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2013 às 15:57)

Pois é, o blade gosta de calor...mas está com azar porque o Verão está a acabar e o frio a chegar 

Relativamente aos modelos, já estiveram bem melhor para a região Centro, agora tanto uns como os outros, resumem quase tudo ao Norte... Pode ser que ainda mude até lá.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2013 às 17:06)

Que saída boa do GFS !! Assim já gosto


----------



## Norther (2 Set 2013 às 17:51)

Nesta transição do Verão para o inverno, tal como o contrario, os modelos costumam ter muita dificuldade em previsões a muitas horas distancia, isto aprendi eu aqui no forum  temos ter calma e ir acompanhando os modelos e comenta-los com moderação, agora a aqui gente que precisa de moderação naquilo que fala e saber do que fala, as vezes fazem-me rir e eu não tenho grande conhecimento sobre meteorologia  mas temos ter atenção porque como sabemos este forum é visto por milhares de pessoas.


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2013 às 17:58)

O GFS recupera um pouco nas precipitações e impacto também nas temperaturas. Mas as baixas pressões não descem tanto quanto era desejável. Nós aqui a sul ficámos à margem.


----------



## tucha (2 Set 2013 às 20:30)

Olá a todos
Eu como a grande maioria do pessoal por aqui anda
 farta de calor, de transpirar de dia e  noite e de noites mal dormidas...
Anseio ferverosamente por uma bela de uma trovoada ehehe, e por uma bela de uma chuvada e do cheiro a terra molhada...
Posto isto e dado que vou para a Madeira, para um clima semi tropical e  dado que mto calor e humidade juntas não funcionam nada bem juntas, o que me podem dizer dos prognosticos a partir de dia 8? Já se consegue perpectivar (dados nao 100%  certos, claro), como poderá lá estar o tempo nessa altura?
Agradecida antecipdamente por todas as respostas que me possar dar


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Set 2013 às 23:39)

GFS volta a mudar bastante com esta run mais recente.  
Por este andar mesmo a 48h do acontecimento ainda não saberemos até que ponto poderemos acreditar.
Por outro lado o ECM põe bastante precipitação em especial no Norte e Centro.

Apesar de tudo isto estou confiante que vem aí uma mudança de padrão.


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2013 às 23:46)

desgraça completa nesta saida do GFS, retirou muita precipitação, aqui na minha zona tem 0  , o ecmwf continua com boa precipitaçao no norte e centro, vamos ver... espero que o cenario do gfs mude, uma coisa é certa mais fresco vai estar certamente


----------



## GabKoost (2 Set 2013 às 23:49)

david 6 disse:


> desgraça completa nesta saida do GFS, retirou muita precipitação, aqui na minha zona tem 0  , o ecmwf continua com boa precipitaçao no norte e centro, vamos ver... espero que o cenario do gfs mude, uma coisa é certa mais fresco vai estar certamente



Mas acho que globalmente deu precipitação a uma maior parte do território.

Acaba por ser positivo...

A ver vamos se a tendência se mantém!!!


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2013 às 23:53)

GabKoost disse:


> Mas acho que globalmente deu precipitação a uma maior parte do território.
> 
> Acaba por ser positivo...
> 
> A ver vamos se a tendência se mantém!!!



deu quase tudo para norte e um pouco do centro porque dizes que foi para maior parte do territorio? ou estou a ver mal? :O


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Set 2013 às 00:03)

Run das 18 péssima tal como ontem. Vou começar a não ligar a esta saída


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Set 2013 às 08:14)

O GFS 18Z e 0Z voltou a cortar na precipitação e no frio 
O ECMWF por outro lado nesta saída das 0Z parece estar muito bom, vamos aguardar a saída da atualização da previsao a 10 dias do IPMA onde com certeza se vai refletir esta saída do ECM.


----------



## frusko (3 Set 2013 às 12:43)

boa tarde podem me tirar uma duvida aonde vejo a precipitação no ECMWF  obrigado


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Set 2013 às 12:53)

frusko disse:


> boa tarde podem me tirar uma duvida aonde vejo a precipitação no ECMWF  obrigado




Podes ver aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa

Entretanto a saída das 6Z da GFS continua péssima, no entanto todos os modelos estao muito melhores, o GFS é o único que praticamente não preve precipitação,


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2013 às 13:22)

Boas, 

o IPMA  já actualizou as suas previsões, e são bastante animadoras:

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 5.setembro.2013*

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
*Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada
nas regiões do interior.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando do
quadrante oeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral da região Centro.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

REGIÃO SUL:
*Céu em geral pouco nublado, aumentando temporariamente de
nebulosidade durante a tarde, em especial no interior, com
possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente de sueste no sotavento algarvio durante
a manhã.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de neblina matinal no litoral oeste.
Pequena descida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.

Atualizado a 3 de setembro de 2013 às 11:15 UTC

*Previsão para 6ª feira, 6.setembro.2013*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada nas
regiões do interior, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando do quadrante
oeste, soprando moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) de noroeste no
litoral a norte do Cabo Raso e nas terras altas das regiões Norte
e Centro a partir do início da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Patrícia Gomes/Sandra Correia.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 3 de setembro de 2013 às 11:15 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

É certo que  em princípio não será uma instabilidade generalizada, de qualquer modo é melhor que nada, haverá uma descida das temperaturas, e os aguaceiros a ocorrerem no interior podem atenuar o efeito dos incêndios..

Veremos para os dias seguintes, onde a previsão descritiva ainda não chega, como evolui a situação..


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Set 2013 às 13:33)

Snifa disse:


> É certo que  em princípio não será uma instabilidade generalizada



Na Quinta e na Sexta a instabilidade será principalmente no Interior, mas no fim de semana e inicio da semana, teremos precipitaçao mais generalizada, em toda a regiao norte e centro, isto segundo o ECM. De qualquer forma a mudança de tempo é certa, pelo menos descida de temperaturas e alguma precipitaçao parece estar assegurada. Más notícias para o Blade, portanto


----------



## a410ree (3 Set 2013 às 17:48)

Nunca mais chega a aquela altura das tempestades tropicais aqui na madeira xD 
Já tenho saudades de uma boa trovoada ! :/


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2013 às 17:52)

parece que amanha à noite e durante a madrugada vamos ter chuva segundo esta saida do GFS, no norte e centro e até um pouco do sul ali no distrito de évora, vamos ver, o que acham?


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Set 2013 às 18:19)

david 6 disse:


> parece que amanha à noite e durante a madrugada vamos ter chuva segundo esta saida do GFS, no norte e centro e até um pouco do sul ali no distrito de évora, vamos ver, o que acham?



A partir de amanha à tarde começa a haver instabilidade no Interior Norte e Centro, que se prolongará para sexta e sábado sendo cada vez mais provável. A partir de Domingo, a chuva será principalmente no litoral. Isto segundo o ECM, porque o GFS mete 0, basicamente.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2013 às 18:24)

Meteofan disse:


> A partir de amanha à tarde começa a haver instabilidade no Interior Norte e Centro, que se prolongará para sexta e sábado sendo cada vez mais provável. A partir de Domingo, a chuva será principalmente no litoral. Isto segundo o ECM, porque o GFS mete 0, basicamente.



mete 0? amanha à noite e madruga nao vejo 0...


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Set 2013 às 18:30)

david 6 disse:


> mete 0? amanha à noite e madruga nao vejo 0...



Sim de facto, os modelos tem vindo a modelar precipitaçao na madrugada de 4º para 5º em quase todo o país... Vamos ver... Mas a partir daí o ECM mete quantidades de precipitaçao assinalaveis enquanto o GFS mete praticamente 0...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2013 às 20:46)

E para variar o ECM a ir atrás do GFS, conforme vem sendo hábito nos periodos de transição o GFS parece se comportar melhor.
A instabilidade para já resume-se a esta semana, e essencialmente no interior norte e centro e não será assim tão pouco..

Os Algarvios continuam a desesperar pela chuva já lá vão 5 meses sem chuva !


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Set 2013 às 20:50)

O ECM está uma desgraça nesta saída... Tanta mudança de saída para saída muda tudo...


----------



## 1337 (3 Set 2013 às 20:52)

Aurélio disse:


> E para variar o ECM a ir atrás do GFS, conforme vem sendo hábito nos periodos de transição o GFS parece se comportar melhor.
> A instabilidade para já resume-se a esta semana, e essencialmente no interior norte e centro e não será assim tão pouco..
> 
> Os Algarvios continuam a desesperar pela chuva já lá vão 5 meses sem chuva !



Crei que o litoral norte terá alguma chuva, embora pouca...


----------



## ruka (3 Set 2013 às 21:07)

para amanhã à noite uma pequena bolsa de ar frio (cerca de -15c a 500hpa), causará alguma instabilidade sob a forma de aguaceiros em especial a norte e centro


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2013 às 21:23)

Há um potencial considerável para trovoadas amanhã à tarde... todo o interior do país e mesmo alguma coisa no litoral. 

O resto dos dias onde se esperava actividade parece que desapareceu tudo.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Set 2013 às 21:53)

Bah!

Quando chegar ao dia tudo se esfumará.

Ainda vamos levar com securas até Outubro.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2013 às 22:15)

Boa saída do modelo Aladin para o inicio da noite de amanhã..
Espero que seja uma boa rega, uma ajuda preciosa para os bombeiros


----------



## 1337 (3 Set 2013 às 22:23)

Que miséria, nunca vi uma run tão radical como a do ECM, foi.se tudo, os incendiários agradecem, enfim é o país que temos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2013 às 22:27)

No sul, ainda é cedo para chover, lá para o final de Setembro é mais normal ocorrer precipitação, ainda no ano passado Setembro foi bem generoso no Barlavento Algarvio, embora no Sotavento tenha sido com pouca precipitação. Esperamos é que no Norte e Centro chova alguma coisa, para acabar de vez com o flagelo dos incêndios.


----------



## fishisco (3 Set 2013 às 23:02)

afinal so vamos ter umas pingas a norte na quinta, e o resto resume-se a uma descida de temperatura, os 30s vao-se


----------



## Lousano (3 Set 2013 às 23:16)

fishisco disse:


> afinal so vamos ter umas pingas a norte na quinta, e o resto resume-se a uma descida de temperatura, os 30s vao-se



A partir e Quinta-Feira até Domingo existe grande probabilidade de aguaceiros no interior norte e centro, com possibilidades de alastrar ao litoral norte.
Os modelos têm mostrado isso com consenso.

A partir de Segunda-Feira, voltaremos a conversar.


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2013 às 23:24)

Mesmo sem precipitação interessante é importante dizer que o tempo tornar-se-a atlântico, portanto com níveis de humidade relativa muito superiores aos actuais.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Set 2013 às 23:32)

As temperaturas vão voltar a subir, mostra o GFS


----------



## Zapiao (4 Set 2013 às 00:28)

E eu que andei a apregoar que as temperaturas iam abaixo dos 20ºC e parece-me que vou passar por aldrabao


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2013 às 00:46)

A grande duvida que era se a cut-off descia ate a Península Íberica que foi modelada tanto pelo GFS como o ECMWF mas com o GFS a prever a alguns dias atrás que ficava pelas Ilhas Britânicas, é habitual, o GFS consegue modelar melhor as cut-offs.
Neste momento temos o dia de amanha e até sexta com alguma precipitação no norte e centro, para o fim de semana se verá, ainda vão ocorrer algumas mudanças e ate pode melhorar as condições para haver precipitação.
Neste momento destaca-se a previsão de vento na costa Oeste do Continente que poderá ser moderado a forte.


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2013 às 00:55)

Zapiao disse:


> E eu que andei a apregoar que as temperaturas iam abaixo dos 20ºC e parece-me que vou passar por aldrabao



No mundo da meteorologia temos de ter calma com informações que passamos a gentes que não percebem nada, o melhor é dizeres "que podem vir a descer" "alguns modelos prevêem" coisas assim, agora as temperaturas ate ao fim de semana vão descer e a rondarem os 20ºC no litoral e 25ºC no interior, durante a noite podem descer ate aos 10ºC em algumas zonas do norte e centro


----------



## seqmad (4 Set 2013 às 02:01)

Ambos os modelos agora muito mais coerentes entre si e com a realidade do início de Setembro. Ainda acreditavam nas runs de alguns dias atrás,com cut-offs, iso´s de 5º e chuva vários dias? Isso não é Portugal em início de Setembro, tinha a certeza que tudo iria ser corrigido com o aproximar dos dias em causa. Assim apenas um suavizar normal do Verão no seu final, que tudo indica (e espero) seja com temperaturas agradáveis, mais baixas, e com sol q.b.. As cut-offs e a animação virão em breve, a seu tempo, já não falta muito...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Set 2013 às 08:14)

O GFS (0Z) e o ECM (0Z) estão agora muito semelhantes, chegaram finalmente a um consenso, e as previsões não são animadoras para aqueles que esperavam uma bela rega, como eu... Teremos apenas alguns aguaceiros, a partir da tarde de hoje no interior, e depois mais para o final do dia poderão também acontecer no litoral. Aquela precipitaçao que o GFS e o ECM chegaram a prever no Domingo, Segunda e Terça desapareceu quase por completo, mas ainda assim acredito que na região Norte ainda possa acontecer alguma precipitação... Pelo menos as temperaturas vão descer


----------



## rozzo (4 Set 2013 às 11:12)

A mim parece-me que este serão e madrugada já poderão além de alguns aguaceiros, quem sabe algum "show eléctrico" em bastantes regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, suponho que de convecção relativamente alta, portanto sem grandes precipitações.











Depois a tarde de amanhã promete alguma instabilidade pela maior parte das regiões interiores, poderá ser interessante também!







_Fonte: IPMA_


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2013 às 11:59)

Amanhã no Algarve, também poderá haver aguaceiros e trovoadas na parte da manhã, assim indica o Hirlam e o ECM, o foreca até dá trovoada e o IPMA também prevê. 

REGIÃO SUL:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado no
Baixo Alentejo até ao final da manhã.
*Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada nas
regiões do interior e no Algarve.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
de sueste no Algarve durante a manhã.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Set 2013 às 12:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amanhã no Algarve, também poderá haver aguaceiros e trovoadas na parte da manhã, assim indica o Hirlam e o ECM, o foreca até dá trovoada e o IPMA também prevê.
> 
> REGIÃO SUL:
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado no
> ...



Nem mais!! já a GFS convective Maps mostrava isso á 2 dias atrás!! Ninguem se lembra de nós 'marroquinos' ...

Sim á possibilidade de haver células de surgimento súbito que poderá levar a precipitação pontualmente forte e com algum granizo á mistura, isto na minha leitura dos modelos GFS/GFS Convective Maps. também estes prevêem embora a modo experimental a possibilidade de ocorrencia de trombas de agua na costa sul. Isto claro... de modo remoto.

Mas claro que é tudo uma lotaria e de estarmos atentos e de olhos postos no Sat!!

Cump.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2013 às 12:48)

para hoje:

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de muito nublado
a partir do início da tarde.
*Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada a partir
do meio da tarde, em especial nas regiões do interior.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente
moderado (15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste no litoral durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de muito nublado
nas regiões do interior a partir do início da tarde.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros no Ribatejo e no Alto
Alentejo no final do dia.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando fraco a
moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sueste no Algarve e de noroeste
no litoral oeste durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


siga ribatejo


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Set 2013 às 12:55)

O GFS aposta em tempo fresco e vento. O ECMWF em temperaturas de 30ºC.

Prefiro acreditar no GFS, o ECMWF vai sempre atrás. (Felizmente neste caso)


----------



## CptRena (4 Set 2013 às 13:44)




----------



## stormy (4 Set 2013 às 15:25)

Boas.

A partir desta tarde e durante o dia de amanhã uma perturbação em altura deverá cruzar  PT continental de SW para NE.
Uma outra perturbação deverá aproximar-se e eventualmente tornar-se estacionaria a oeste de PT continental durante o dia de amanhã.

A acção conjunta dos dois sistemas deverá introduzir uma massa de ar mais fria em altura, assim como intensificar o fluxo em altura.

Á superfície espera-se a gradual propagação de ar tropical marítimo procedente do golfo de Cádis em direção ao Algarve e interior sul, enquanto que mais a norte a massa de ar será de características subtropicais e avança desde o Atlantico.
A acompanhar a progressão deste ar mais quente e húmido espera-se a formação de uma complexa bolsa de baixa pressão, que deverá tornar-se mais intensa durante a tarde devido ao aquecimento diurno...esta área depressionária contará com dois centros de circulação, um a S do Algarve e outro que se centrará sobre o interior norte e centro.

*Norte + Centro*
Já durante a próxima noite espera-se que ocorra iniciação convectiva sobre a região centro e litoral norte, embora algo comprometida pela falta de energia á superfície e pela presença de ar seco de origem africana nos níveis médios.

Durante o dia, o aquecimento diurno e a influencia do ar mais húmido deverão dinamizar a actividade convectiva, reactivando a linha de instabilidade á medida que esta se translada desde o centro em direcção ao interior norte.
Ai o forçamento orográfico deverá encarregar-se de gerar alguns núcleos localmente fortes.
A presença de shear moderado ( DLS ~ 25-35kts) e CAPE razoável assim como de alguns restos de ar seco entre os 700 e os 500hpa deverão criar um ambiente favorável á ocorrência de granizo localmente significativo e down/microbursts capazes de gerar situações isoladas de vento forte.
Por este motivo avança-se com o nível laranja por risco fraco a moderado de situações localmente severas.

*Sul*

Durante o dia ar de características tropicais marítimas introduz-se pelo Algarve e interior Alentejano.
O forte aquecimento diurno gerará valores de MLCAPE entre 500-1000J/Kg, com o 0-30CAPE a atingir perto de 1500J/Kg no Algarve central e oriental.
A S de Faro um vórtice á superfície gera circulação moderada de SE em todo o Algarve, que roda para S/SW no Alentejo.
Em altura o fluxo intenso de W gera shear moderado sobre esta camada á superfície que procede de SE... (DLS 30-45Kts)..o caracter rotacional do shear será tanto mais intenso quanto mais perto da costa sul, onde conjuntamente com a SST elevada ( >25ºC) deverá criar condições favoraveis ao desenvolvimento de alguma estrutura supercelular isolada, ou ( mais provavelmente) de uma ou outra tromba de agua.

A presença de ar mais seco entre os 700 e os 500hpa deverá no entanto limitar o desenvolvimento convectivo...embora qualquer célula que surja possa beneficiar de um ambiente bastante favorável...o próprio ar seco deverá gerar condições favoráveis a granizo localmente grande  nos núcleos mais intensos assim como algum micro/downburst com alguma situação isolada de vento forte associada.

No interior do Alentejo o shear é mais fraco e unidireccional,  o que se torna plausível é que as células que eventualmente se formem no Algarve assumam caracter linear á medida que se deslocam para NE.
Mantem-se no entanto o risco de granizo e ventos localmente fortes devido á dry layer nos níveis médios...e poderá surgir localmente alguma assinatura em arco com ventos fortes de outflow associados.







Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada

Laranja
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada
- Granizo
- Rajadas moderadas a fortes 
- Tromba de agua ( litoral sul)


----------



## Agreste (4 Set 2013 às 15:29)

Alguma expectativa aqui para os Algarves mas temos que ver como é que as trovoadas arrancam... pode não dar em nada. O AROME é razoavelmente optimista.


----------



## Zapiao (4 Set 2013 às 17:24)

]ToRnAdO[;388911 disse:
			
		

> Sim á possibilidade de haver células de surgimento súbito que poderá levar a precipitação pontualmente forte e com algum granizo á mistura, isto na minha leitura dos modelos GFS/GFS Convective Maps.



Estive a ver esse site e é um pouco confuso 
Quais sao os parametros que mais interessam?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Set 2013 às 17:27)

stormy disse:


> Boas.
> 
> A partir desta tarde e durante o dia de amanhã uma perturbação em altura deverá cruzar  PT continental de SW para NE.
> Uma outra perturbação deverá aproximar-se e eventualmente tornar-se estacionaria a oeste de PT continental durante o dia de amanhã.
> ...




Boas,

Mais uma bela sinoptica!! Um grande obrigado pela dedicação!!

A minha não andava muito longe...mas não tão perfeita como a tua... mas tambem não a escrevi!! so existe na minha cabeça :P

Sempre que lanço e já lá vão dois anos com os meus Riscos Significativos no meu site, eis o mapa que lancei hoje ás 11:47 precisamente:






Risco Amarelo: Trovoada;
                          Aguaceiros Pontualmente Fortes;
                          Granizo;
                          Possibilidade de Trombas de Água na Costa Sul.
Risco Laranja:   Trovoada;
                          Aguaceiros Pontualmente Fortes;
                          Granizo.


Ler mais: http://southstorm.webnode.com/news/mapa-de-riscos-significativos-centro-sul-sul/



Cump.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Set 2013 às 18:36)

Zapiao disse:


> Estive a ver esse site e é um pouco confuso
> Quais sao os parametros que mais interessam?



Todos os parâmetros interessam e são importantes! Estes modelos são parte integrante de uma optimizada previsão em casos convectivos... pois neste caso não temos outros modelos do mesmo 'gabarito'. É um óptimo complemento aos modelos ditos 'normais'. E depois conjugados  com a experiência climatológica local vem a facilitar possíveis cenários 'teatrais' do estado do tempo em seu local. 

Cump.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Set 2013 às 22:17)

Se já era mau agora é péssimo desde que juntaram as duas entidade o IM e o Mar e criaram o IPMA. Já esta farto de trovejar e nem um sinal detectado pelo IPMA ( http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/ ) , se não funciona mais valia acabar de uma vez por todas. Aposto que vêm depois com mais uma desculpa esfarrapada! Se Não fosse a informação disponibilizada por sites estrangeiros bem que podíamos andar aqui a anhar......


----------



## CptRena (4 Set 2013 às 22:30)

Considera o DEA do IPMA como um relatório e não como uma ferramenta de _Nowcast_. Para Nowcast usas o espanhol (Raios-MeteoGalicia ou o europeu Euclid, entre outras opções existentes)

O Sat24 tambem oferece essa opção de trovoadas


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Set 2013 às 22:49)

Bem sei tudo isso, mas ao preço que o IPMA custa a cada um de nós bem que podia funcionar melhor..... Neste momento nem o radar esta em funcionamento, pelo menos a imagem fornecida pelo site corresponde ainda ás 19:50 locais......


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2013 às 22:51)

Correcção: 21:50, já que o radar está em UTC e nós _adiantámos_ uma hora para termos a hora de Verão.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Set 2013 às 22:54)

Sim mas o radar já não é atualizado há uma hora!


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Set 2013 às 22:58)

Tem razão, mas não era suposto a actualização ser de 15 em 15 minutos?


----------



## CptRena (4 Set 2013 às 23:14)

Eu já adivinhava ficarmos sem o radar 

Felizmente os nuestros hermanos têm boa cobertura de PT Continental 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action


----------



## Agreste (4 Set 2013 às 23:17)

experimentem o rain-alarm.com... as escuras não ficam...


----------



## Candy (5 Set 2013 às 00:23)

Viram isto? 
Fenómeno parecido a um tornado junto ao santuário de Fátima
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/acredite-se-quiser/tornado-santuario-fatima-tvi24/1486223-4088.html

Poderá ser uma amostra de alguma coisa?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2013 às 00:33)

Candy disse:


> Viram isto?
> Fenómeno parecido a um tornado junto ao santuário de Fátima
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/acredite-se-quiser/tornado-santuario-fatima-tvi24/1486223-4088.html
> 
> Poderá ser uma amostra de alguma coisa?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/dust-devil-3-de-setembro-2013-fatima-7270.html


----------



## Pinhalnovo (5 Set 2013 às 00:46)

Dá vontade de telefonar para o IPMA e perguntar se esta lá alguém.............nem a previsão do dia ainda mudou.......Eu e milhares de portugueses pagamos para que esse instituto seja minimamente eficiente, coisa que não se tem mostrado.


----------



## stormy (5 Set 2013 às 03:06)

Noite bem mais intensa do que o esperado no norte e centro...esta convecção deverá estar a ser alimentada por ar quente nos níveis médios que restou do aquecimento desta tarde...e deve ter sido subestimado plos modelos.

Durante a noite mais células surgirão, sendo que pela manhã a coisa deverá amainar.

No entanto, a partir do fim da manhã, com o aquecimento diurno e a injeção extra de humidade vinda da chuva desta noite, deverão rebentar algumas células localmente fortes...em especial no interior norte.

*Quanto ao Sul* deverá correr tudo como descrito no outro post...a massa de ar húmido vai entrando vindo de SE sobre o Algarve e Alentejo, e o aquecimento diurno deverá gerar instabilidade e desenvolvimento convectivo a partir do inicio da tarde.


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2013 às 03:16)

unh pois foi bela surpresa, stormy eu estou aqui muito duvidoso enquanto à minha região, sim o sul vai ter trovoadas, segundo o gfs o distrito de évora também o vai ter, évora até tem uma precipitação razoavel, eu estou na duvida enquanto à minha região, o gfs não dá qualquer precipitação para coruche, mas como o distrito de évora vai ter alguma e eu estou aqui na fronteira entre o ribatejo e o alentejo, o que achas? achas que ocorrerá algo aqui? ou apenas uma *possibilidade* de uns aguaceiros fracos (se for tanto)
claro falo para o stormy mas se alguem souber tirar a minha duvida e quiser responder, melhor


----------



## stormy (5 Set 2013 às 18:24)

Boas tardes.

Para amanhã temos mais um dia com alguma actividade convectiva.

Em altura um cavado semi estacionário coloca-se a oeste de PT continental, com advecção de ar frio em altura e um fortalecimento do fluxo acima dos 600-500hpa.

Á superfície uma frente fria cruza a Galiza, e injecta ar mais frio e estavel pelo Atlantico ao longo do litoral norte e centro.
No sector quente, ar moderadamente húmido e instável introduz-se pela metade sul do território, e lentamente progride para NE.

*Norte + Centro*

Ao longo do dia cria-se alguma instabilidade com ocorrência de aguaceiros e eventualmente alguma trovoada, em especial nas regiões montanhosas.
No entanto maior parte da energia mantem-se mais a sul, pelo que o potencial para ocorrência de fenómenos localmente significativos é baixo ou nulo.

*Sul*

A presença de massas de ar (sub)Tropical, com pontos de orvalho entre 17 e 19ºC e o aquecimento diurno, em conjunto com a aproximação de um lobo de forçamento dinâmico associado ao cavado a oeste, garante á partida que surjam alguns núcleos convectivos.. alguns destes poderão vir já activos desde o oceano a S/SW.

Preve-se no entanto que haja alguma inibição devido á permanência de algum ar seco entre os 850 e os 650hpa.

Em especial a partir da tarde espera-se o surgimento de alguns núcleos convectivos associados ao aquecimento diurno e á aproximação da bolsa de ar mais frio em altura + região de divergência nos níveis altos.

As células que surgirem beneficiarão de shear moderado ( DLS~40kts) essencialmente unidirecional e concentrado nas camadas mais elevadas, já que abaixo dos 500hpa o perfil de ventos é essencialmente caótico.

Durante a noite para Sábado com a aproximação do cavado, os modelos reforçam a advecção de ar húmido á sfc, e a agua do mar relativamente quente ( 22-26ºC) contribuirá igualmente para que o MLCAPE atinja valores entre 500-1000J/KG com o 0-30CAPE a aproximar-se dos 1200-1500J/Kg.

Este padrão é favorável ao surgimento de algumas células localmente fortes, em especial no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, que deverão manter-se activas durante a noite.

As células mais fortes terão capacidade de gerar granizo localmente grande, precipitação intensa e em menor grau uma situação isolada de vento forte associada a um micro/downburst.

*Apesar de haver ainda alguma inconsistência de run para run nos modelos, a sinóptica parece ser suficiente para garantir um nível laranja marginal por risco fraco a moderado de uma situação localmente severa.*







Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada

Laranja
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada
- Granizo
- Precipitação localmente forte


----------



## jorgeanimal (5 Set 2013 às 21:07)

Já tinha saudades dos "paint jobs"


----------



## Aurélio (5 Set 2013 às 22:38)

Pois sim ... talvez algo na serra, mas mesmo assim acho que apenas o interior sul  ( interior alentejano) é que irá novamente ver alguma coisa !
Uma laranja cortada em 4 bocados ... também sabe bem, para quem entendeu !

Já agora parece que aquele cavado previsto lá para as 192 horas perdeu alguma consistência enquanto o calor parece ter ganho alguma força !


----------



## Goku (6 Set 2013 às 23:20)

Parece que o calor vai regressar no inicio da próxima semana.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2013 às 01:45)

Boa noite,
sim, de facto virá um pouco de calor, mas será de 4 dias
depois voltará a vir mais fresco
mais calor por causa do vento que virá de leste, desde o dia 10 até ao dia 14
depois poderá vir alguma chuva a partir do dia 15/16
a ver vamos...
mas sabe-se que a meteo está a mudar devido ao aproximar do outono


----------



## Aurélio (7 Set 2013 às 10:02)

Bom dia, antes que desapareça deixa-me lá colocar isto ... pois fica para a prosperidade ..... apesar de não ser a primeira vez, mas a verdade é que para aí 1/100 das previsões a médio prazo se realiza ...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2013 às 11:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, antes que desapareça deixa-me lá colocar isto ... pois fica para a prosperidade ..... apesar de não ser a primeira vez, mas a verdade é que para aí 1/100 das previsões a médio prazo se realiza ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aurélio, o GFS também coloca precipitação para dia 15 de Setembro, já não é mau de todo. Mas, o ECM até faz levantar a moral dos algarvios  . Até mete a menina onde nós queremos mais, na sua posição ideal. 

A trajectória do ECM é engraçada, vem de Marrocos, fica a sul do Algarve e vai para oeste colocar-se a SW do Algarve. 

Mas, também temos que dizer, que pode tudo ir mais para leste, e no Algarve o nosso histórico é sempre mais favorável a ocorrer na última década do mês, ou na última semana de Setembro.


----------



## Microburst (7 Set 2013 às 11:51)

Mas o que é que se passa com a região da Grande Lisboa que não há chuvisco, aguaceiro, trovoada ou o que quer que seja, que queira vir para estas bandas? Que pasmaceira...


----------



## Azor (7 Set 2013 às 14:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio, o GFS também coloca precipitação para dia 15 de Setembro, já não é mau de todo. Mas, o ECM até faz levantar a moral dos algarvios  . Até mete a menina onde nós queremos mais, na sua posição ideal.
> 
> A trajectória do ECM é engraçada, vem de Marrocos, fica a sul do Algarve e vai para oeste colocar-se a SW do Algarve.
> 
> Mas, também temos que dizer, que pode tudo ir mais para leste, e no Algarve o nosso histórico é sempre mais favorável a ocorrer na última década do mês, ou na última semana de Setembro.



Aquela perturbação tropical ali no lado esquerdo pelo atlântico, também parece que pode dar que falar para dias 19 e 20 nos Açores... 

Precisamos de chuva JÁ o quanto antes!


----------



## Agreste (7 Set 2013 às 16:06)

Qualquer coisa de tropical atingiria o Algarve nesse cenário. Anormal, seria uma valente enxurrada. Há picos de 100mm/m2.

E com potencial para naquela posição continuar a atrair mais partes da ZCIT... Portanto teríamos a repetição do ano passado. Até na RAM para onde a depressão se dirigiria depois.


----------



## Azor (7 Set 2013 às 19:01)

Alguém sabe mais ou menos quando virá chuva para os Açores?

É que a situação por cá já é grave em algumas zonas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2013 às 20:11)

Azor disse:


> Alguém sabe mais ou menos quando virá chuva para os Açores?
> 
> É que a situação por cá já é grave em algumas zonas...



O GFS pelo menos, anda inclinado para os Açores começarem a ter precipitação a partir do dia 19/20 de Setembro, mas ainda é cedo para ter certezas absolutas e não passa de uma tendência.

Quanto ao Algarve, a run das 12 do ECM insiste no mesmo cenário, embora a precipitação mais intensa esteja prevista na zona de Cádiz. A ver vamos, como vai ser a evolução nos próximos dias, mas tanto o ECM como o GFS indicam instabilidade a partir do dia 14/15 de Setembro.


----------



## Agreste (7 Set 2013 às 20:59)

192hr são um mundo dentro de um modelo de computador mas já são os 2 principais modelos a teimar com esta borrasca. O UKMO é que não tem alcance.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Set 2013 às 23:42)

GFS volta a carregar no calor. Espero que seja devaneio !


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Set 2013 às 08:11)

Eu já nem ligo aos modelos, é cada um por si, raramente há concordância entre eles. Neste momento discrepância total entre GFS e ECM, com o ECM a colocar instabilidade a partir de dia 13 e o GFS a não ver nada disso...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia, sai mais um picasso do mestre de criação de cut-offs a Sudoeste de Portugal e bela criação do ECMWF !
Apenas o UKMO aparenta ter uma sinóptica semelhante ao ECM, mas todos os outros modelos não mostram nada disso .... apenas aparenta existirem condições para trovoadas no interior algarvio entre Quarta e Sexta !
Mais umas imagens para a prosperidade e também uma forma de se avaliar a fiabilidade dos modelos, nos períodos de transição e não transição !





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Agreste (8 Set 2013 às 09:11)

Bela enxurrada... manchas de 100mm/m2 em 12hr. 

Há uma zona de baixas pressões relativas frente a marrocos e demasiado perto do continente africano para que nos afecte. Não sabemos quanto tempo se vai manter e se será a precursora de uma situação semelhante a essa.

Se reparar-mos continua a fluir humidade de zonas tropicais através do norte da mauritânea-argelia-marrocos e que vai em direcção ao levante espanhol.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2013 às 09:21)

Agreste disse:


> Bela enxurrada... manchas de 100mm/m2 em 12hr.



Pois, mas infelizmente já sabemos qual a fiabilidade destas previsões e que o ECM é mestre na criação de cut-offs ainda para mais nesta altura do ano !
Apenas coloquei aqui para ficar a prosperidade, e não cair em esquecimento se mais uma vez o ECM falhar como falhou redondamente no outro evento ... embora esse fosse para o Norte e Centro !


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2013 às 13:25)

Afinal, o GFS também tem membros a concordarem com o ECM.






Aliás, o ensemble do ECM não está tão diferente da operacional tem a dita depressão a sul do Algarve, logo é quase uma certeza que a depressão vai existir, agora qual vai ser a zona mais afectada se é o Algarve, Cádiz ou Marrocos, aí a história ainda não está esclarecida.

Eu acredito num cenário destes mais tarde ou mais cedo no Algarve e tenho vários factores que levam-me a isso: época dos furacões relativamente calma e o pico da época é já na 3ªfeira e até agora não tem passado de umas mini tempestades tropicais que morrem passados 2 a 3 dias e às vezes nem isso e a energia tropical acumulada tem que ir para algum lado, outro factor a ter em consideração é a temperatura da água do mar no Golfo de Cádiz, outro factor é o longo período sem chover que já levamos e normalmente quando assim é, vem logo uma cut-off para equilibrar isto.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Set 2013 às 17:52)

o GFS está a aproximar-se do ECM


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2013 às 19:34)

Á primeira vista parece que o ECM segue na mesma linea, e mesmo o GFS cada vez tem mais perturbações a indicarem chuva a partir dos dia 13/14 !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Set 2013 às 19:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Á primeira vista parece que o ECM segue na mesma linea, e mesmo o GFS cada vez tem mais perturbações a indicarem chuva a partir dos dia 13/14 !



Nãoooooooooooooooo! 

Vou para o Algarve dia 13! Não pode ser! Oxalá mude!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2013 às 19:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nãoooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Vou para o Algarve dia 13! Não pode ser! Oxalá mude!



E eu vou para o Alentejo ..... mas falta muito tempo !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Set 2013 às 19:55)

Aurélio disse:


> E eu vou para o Alentejo ..... mas falta muito tempo !








Motivos para preocupação?
Deixemos os modelos seguir o rumo natural que é cortar tudo como sempre!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2013 às 20:03)

*Meteograma para Olhão (GFS 12)*






Há tanto tempo que não via um meteograma com alguns membros doidos. 

O ECM continua a dar bastante precipitação, embora nesta run não tenha colocado picos de 100 mm/m2 a ter algumas semelhanças com Setembro de 2008.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Set 2013 às 20:31)

Bela rega


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2013 às 20:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Meteograma para Olhão (GFS 12)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neste momento isso é completamente irrelevante nos modelos o importante é que caso venha a acontecer surgirá após uma corrente de leste, logo as SST vem elevadas a sul do Algarve, ao mesmo terá havido uma descida da temperatura que elevará o vapor de água (se estiver a dizer asneira corrijam), e imensa energia concentrada a sul do Algarve conforme indicam o CAPE/LI Index, e portanto muito actividade convectiva que sugere uma muito maior imprevisibilidade no que toca á situação !
Penso que será muito importante que a depressão se mantenha isolada, ou seja, deverá existir uma crista sobre o Norte de Portugal para evitar que toda a energia associada seja capturada por algum cavado a Norte de Portugal !

Penso que as próximas 48 horas sejam cruciais para o desenrolar deste processo e esperemos que não aconteça o mesmo que aconteceu com o Norte e Centro !

Já agora penso que na Quarta e Quinta possam surgir alguma célula no interior Algarvio, em especial na Quinta, e depois na Sexta já surgiriam os aguaceiros e trovoadas no sul do país que no Sábado se prolongariam á região Centro do país !


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2013 às 00:02)

Penso que esta saida das 18h do GFS será a saida mais próxima que me lembro ( em relação a um presumivel eveno entre Sexta a Segunda) face ao ECM, sendo a maior divergência no que toca ao dia de Sexta Feira !

Aguardemos .....


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2013 às 01:54)

Saidas fabulosas dos modelos estas ultimas!

Ao nível da convecção estas ultimas saídas teem colocado uma sinóptica típica e perfeita para um bom evento convectivo...a receita é simples:

Nos próximos dias o AA estabelece bloqueio sobre a PI, e desde o Atlantico chega ar tropical na circulação do Anticiclone, que lentamente se espalha sobre o Atlantico nordeste e a metade oeste da PI.

Enquanto isto sucede, em altura uma série de perturbações vai-se aproximando de NW, injectando ar mais frio.
Esse ar frio acaba isolando-se a W/SW e forma-se uma cut off.

Dentro de 4 ou 5 dias uma forte dorsal volta a surgir sobre o Mediterraneo, e o AA posiciona-se de tal modo que começa a surgir um pronunciado fluxo de E com brisas de SW durante a tarde no litoral.

O fluxo de E transportará ar Mediterraneo muito húmido e quente sobre a metade sul do continente, e as brisas no litoral W ajudarão igualmente a empurrar essa humidade para o interior.

Por fim...ainda com os dias longos, teremos bastante calor a acumular-se, o que em conjunto com a humidade e o frio nos níveis altos dispararão os índices de instabilidade.

O que falta agora é perceber onde teremos a cut off...se esta se centrar sobre o sul do  continente poderá surgir um padrão convectivo mais do género pulsante, com células que poderão crescer criando complexos de mesoescala, capazes de produzir muita chuva.
Caso a cut off se centre mais a SW, a forte circulação em altura na periferia dela poderá gerar shear suficiente para gerar um evento de convecção mais severa...


----------



## Agreste (9 Set 2013 às 08:20)

os pontos de 100mm estão de regresso nesta saída. Um pouco menos agressiva que as primeiras que saíram porque eram torrenciais. Tudo isto é um bocado freak, uma explosão convectiva. De onde virá a humidade para disparar esta borrasca?


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2013 às 09:03)

Agreste disse:


> os pontos de 100mm estão de regresso nesta saída. Um pouco menos agressiva que as primeiras que saíram porque eram torrenciais. Tudo isto é um bocado freak, uma explosão convectiva. De onde virá a humidade para disparar esta borrasca?



Já quase todos os modelos indicam esta situação, sendo a unica excepção o GEM, que manda tudo para o Mediterrâneo.

CMA, BOM ACESSS, UKMO, GFS e ECM entre outros mostram esta situação !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Set 2013 às 09:18)

Estive agora a ver os ensembles dos GFS e não estão muito bons....


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2013 às 10:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Estive agora a ver os ensembles dos GFS e não estão muito bons....



É normal haver grandes discrepâncias pois ainda estamos a 5/6 dias do evento !
A mim olhando ao ensemble do GFS parece-me tudo mais ou menos como ontem !


----------



## supercell (9 Set 2013 às 11:07)

Será que a precipitação a 5/6 dias é generalizada?


----------



## james (9 Set 2013 às 11:17)

supercell disse:


> Será que a precipitação a 5/6 dias é generalizada?



 Para o Norte e Centro - Norte penso que não . . .

Vamos continuar com tempo quente e seco por tempo indeterminado , como tem sido apanágio neste verão . . .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Set 2013 às 11:30)

E pronto nesta saída do GFS vai tudo para Espanha, pois a cut off não fica isolada


----------



## fishisco (9 Set 2013 às 11:58)

james disse:


> Para o Norte e Centro - Norte penso que não . . .
> 
> Vamos continuar com tempo quente e seco por tempo indeterminado , como tem sido apanágio neste verão . . .



e ja enjoa... se o inverno for tao inverno como o verao foi verao, vamos ter um inverno espectacular.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2013 às 12:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> E pronto nesta saída do GFS vai tudo para Espanha, pois a cut off não fica isolada



Tudo para a Espanha, eu continuo a ver precipitação no Algarve e a sul do Algarve e andar a comentar cada saída que sai, nem vale muito a pena, porque umas saídas vão colocar mais, outras menos, é assim com as cut-off's.

O ECM está naquele intervalo de horas em que é o modelo mais fiável e onde acerta mais, a média do ECM segue a operacional por isso, estou confiante. Já passaram 60 horas desde da 1ª saída do ECM em que começou a mostrar essa cut-off e até agora não fez nenhuma alteração repentina e quando os outros modelos hoje começaram a modelar o que o ECM viu primeiro é bom sinal.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 12:44)

fishisco disse:


> e ja enjoa... se o inverno for tao inverno como o verao foi verao, vamos ter um inverno espectacular.



Olha, va te amanhando que por aqui já não chove como devia de chover há mais de 5 meses, e chover chuva propriamente dita, há coisa de 3 meses...e pelas novas saídas nem tão cedo vai chover.

Só me apetece dizer um palavrão. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## fishisco (9 Set 2013 às 18:38)

Azor disse:


> Olha, va te amanhando que por aqui já não chove como devia de chover há mais de 5 meses, e chover chuva propriamente dita, há coisa de 3 meses...e pelas novas saídas nem tão cedo vai chover.
> 
> Só me apetece dizer um palavrão. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



eu nao moro nem no litoral nem no interior norte fica  a meio termo e nao vejo chover desde q comecou o verao, dia 20 de junho, so vieram duas chovadas ambas de noite e mais nada.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2013 às 18:42)

fishisco disse:


> eu nao moro nem no litoral nem no interior norte fica  a meio termo e nao vejo chover desde q comecou o verao, dia 20 de junho, so vieram duas chovadas ambas de noite e mais nada.



Olha, e mesmo assim vás com sorte porque nós aqui nem isso e nem nada.

Que tédio infernal... Eu já não aguento. Tudo o que é demais, enjoa e cheira mal.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2013 às 19:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tudo para a Espanha, eu continuo a ver precipitação no Algarve e a sul do Algarve e andar a comentar cada saída que sai, nem vale muito a pena, porque umas saídas vão colocar mais, outras menos, é assim com as cut-off's.
> 
> O ECM está naquele intervalo de horas em que é o modelo mais fiável e onde acerta mais, a média do ECM segue a operacional por isso, estou confiante. Já passaram 60 horas desde da 1ª saída do ECM em que começou a mostrar essa cut-off e até agora não fez nenhuma alteração repentina e quando os outros modelos hoje começaram a modelar o que o ECM viu primeiro é bom sinal.



Desculpa mas não concordo os modelos parece estar com um claro retrocesso que pode ser ampliada nas próximas saidas, se reparares até pode dar precipitação mas a tendencia começa a ser definida a ir mais para Espanha, assim mostra o UKMO, GEM (esse sempre mandou tudo para Espanha), e mesmo o GFS !


----------



## Agreste (9 Set 2013 às 20:14)

Ainda assim as quantidades de precipitação são bastante boas... superaremos confortavelmente a média mensal. Se o europeu não desiste dos pontos de 100mm em 12 horas, o GFS começa a atirar algumas manchas de generosa humidade tropical vindas do Humberto para as Canárias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2013 às 20:21)

O GFS coloca cerca de 26 mm em Olhão e 36 mm em Vila Real de Santo António, para Setembro não está nada mau. O ECM na run das 12 coloca alguns picos de 100 mm/12 h, e tem mantido esta tendência já há 3 dias e cada vez mais estamos mais perto.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Set 2013 às 20:25)

A run da ECM 12Z continua muito igual. Bastante precipitaçao sexta e depois no fim de semana. Aliás esta run tmb mete alguma precipitação a chegar ao norte vamos ver. A partir do inicio da proxima semana ainda muita incerteza


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2013 às 20:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS coloca cerca de 26 mm em Olhão e 36 mm em Vila Real de Santo António, para Setembro não está nada mau. O ECM na run das 12 coloca alguns picos de 100 mm/12 h, e tem mantido esta tendência já há 3 dias e cada vez mais estamos mais perto.



Sim o ECM tem mantido sempre a mesma tendência, o que é bom, mas vamos esperar dado que ainda falta alguns dias e quando se trata de cut-offs todo o cuidado é pouco.
Os ultimos modelos a sairem não fugiram muito da configuração actual, do ECM excepto na hora de entrada ...

Para já o que mostra o ECM é já muito bom para Setembro, e resta esperar que assim continue com esta tendencia até ao dia e não tira tudo quando estivermos quase a chegar, mas tenho a sensação que o ciclone tropical Humberto ainda terá muita influencia do desenrolar deste processo !


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2013 às 22:18)

Entretanto o norte continua a arder, com aquela trovoada do outro dia apenas acumulei 1 mm, as temperaturas vão andar durante a semana toda nos 32ºC por cá, enfim e sem fim á vista, apenas sol e calor, a situação começa-se a agravar e muito.


----------



## james (9 Set 2013 às 22:41)

1337 disse:


> Entretanto o norte continua a arder, com aquela trovoada do outro dia apenas acumulei 1 mm, as temperaturas vão andar durante a semana toda nos 32ºC por cá, enfim e sem fim á vista, apenas sol e calor, a situação começa-se a agravar e muito.



eu acho que no norte estamos a ter um dos veroes mais secos dos ultimos anos .  e pelo que vejo ameaca eternizar - se . comeco a temer a repeticao de 2011 em que o verao entrou por outubro dentro.


----------



## boneli (10 Set 2013 às 01:02)

Boa noite.

Apenas quero relembrar que já tivemos Verões piores do que este nos últimos 10 anos!
Por favor não comecem com alarmismos desnecessários, temores, pressentimentos e coisas do género. É um fórum, cada um diz o que quer e o que pensa mas no entanto um pouco de bom senso e de preferência fundamentada, porque quem abre este link parece que vem ai o terror. Reconheço que já fazia falta uma chuva, principalmente para o Sul. 
Ainda nem entramos no Outono...pois para aqueles que andam distraídos ainda é Verão por isso é perfeitamente natural ainda haver dias quentes mas nada de anormal..mais do que 5  dias já começa a ser algo incerto, quanto mais o resto de Setembro e já nem falo Outubro...mas digam o que quiserem.


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2013 às 02:14)

Agreste disse:


> Ainda assim as quantidades de precipitação são bastante boas... superaremos confortavelmente a média mensal. Se o europeu não desiste dos pontos de 100mm em 12 horas, o GFS começa a atirar algumas manchas de generosa humidade tropical vindas do Humberto para as Canárias.



E das Canárias alguma é capaz de saltar para cá...


Repara
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/hurricane/hurricane-AMMA/hgt_vort_850_atl_animation.html


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2013 às 09:02)

O Ensemble do GFS piorou imenso, e apesar de quase todos os modelos modelarem a precipitação, apenas o ECM vê aquela precipitação toda numa espécie de sistema frontal no Sábado de manhã, mas já nem mostra o ligeiro cavamento da depressão, não sei de onde tira aquela chuva toda ...

Começo a verificar uma tendencia para no Sábado não haver cavamento e o AA empurrar a depressão ligeiramente para leste, isso parece ser ainda mais claro no GEM e no UKMO !

Só espero que quando chegar a hora não desapareça tudo ....
Os ensembles já estiveram melhores


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2013 às 11:35)

Aurélio disse:


> O Ensemble do GFS piorou imenso, e apesar de quase todos os modelos modelarem a precipitação, apenas o ECM vê aquela precipitação toda numa espécie de sistema frontal no Sábado de manhã, mas já nem mostra o ligeiro cavamento da depressão, não sei de onde tira aquela chuva toda ...
> 
> Começo a verificar uma tendencia para no Sábado não haver cavamento e o AA empurrar a depressão ligeiramente para leste, isso parece ser ainda mais claro no GEM e no UKMO !
> 
> ...



Curiosamente, nesta run das 06 é muito parecida à do ECM, coloca uma valente chuvada embora seja no mar, a diferença está que a depressão no GFS está mais a sul do que no ECM é essa a única diferença, o GFS está muito saltitante e o ECM continua certinho em todas as runs é o modelo que tem alterado muito pouco e estamos só a 96 horas, e é neste intervalo que o modelo é melhor em relação aos outros. Neste campo de incertezas, neste momento o ECM tanto pode dar 100-0 aos outros modelos como ser o contrário. Se isto no GFS anda mal para os algarvios, para os Espanhóis está pior ainda. O ECM é o que beneficia mais todo o Golfo de Cádiz, por isso, vamos aguardar.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2013 às 12:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Curiosamente, nesta run das 06 é muito parecida à do ECM, coloca uma valente chuvada embora seja no mar, a diferença está que a depressão no GFS está mais a sul do que no ECM é essa a única diferença, o GFS está muito saltitante e o ECM continua certinho em todas as runs é o modelo que tem alterado muito pouco e estamos só a 96 horas, e é neste intervalo que o modelo é melhor em relação aos outros. Neste campo de incertezas, neste momento o ECM tanto pode dar 100-0 aos outros modelos como ser o contrário. Se isto no GFS anda mal para os algarvios, para os Espanhóis está pior ainda. O ECM é o que beneficia mais todo o Golfo de Cádiz, por isso, vamos aguardar.



Muito parecida?
não tem absolutamente nada a ver uma coisa com a outra, já começa com o AA ( para variar ) a empurrar a cut-off mais para leste, aliás já a sufoca de tal modo empurrando-a para sul e sueste que a tadinha nem quase se forma, pois não mostra cavamento, o ECM ainda mostra, e depois o GFS apenas mostra alguma chuvinha, quanto tá ali .. uns 5 mm, deve ser até tirar o resto que falta ... e depois de Sábado de madrugada nem existe mais nada ao contrário do ECM !
É que nem tem nada a ver uma com a outra !


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2013 às 12:44)

Pois o GFS já começou com as rebaixadas ou seja já não está nem metade daquilo que previa e não me admiro que tire o resto!! o ECM para variar vai ir atrás como faz quase sempre ainda mais numa cut off... quanto as queixas do pessoal do Norte não percebo só no inverno choveu quase pelo ano inteiro que direi eu que apenas Março esteve acima da média em precipitação todos os outros meses foi abaixo, quanto a chuva não a vejo a quase 3 meses


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2013 às 12:54)

miguel disse:


> Pois o GFS já começou com as rebaixadas ou seja já não está nem metade daquilo que previa e não me admiro que tire o resto!! o ECM para variar vai ir atrás como faz quase sempre ainda mais numa cut off... quanto as queixas do pessoal do Norte não percebo só no inverno choveu quase pelo ano inteiro que direi eu que apenas Março esteve acima da média em precipitação todos os outros meses foi abaixo, quanto a chuva não a vejo a quase 3 meses



Por aqui não chove há 5 meses, sim 5 meses, sendo que a precipitação no inicio de Abril e Maio foi completamente insignificante, e parece olhando aos modelos que tudo está dependente da existencia desta cut-off, se esta for anulada pelos modelos o AA vai conseguir vir para cima de nós, outra vez, e em vez de chuva ainda acabamos por ter calor, mas esperemos que seja o GFS a retroceder e não o ECM, mas já vi este filme este ano e o GFS ganhou face ao ECM !

Realçe ainda que durante a Quinta e Sexta á tarde existem condições para aguaceiros e trovoadas nas regiões do interior em especial nas Serras Algarvias !


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2013 às 13:04)

Aqui na minha zona nao tenho queixas. Choveu bem ate Junho e depois ainda tivemos um ou outro dia com chuva, sendo que em Julho chegou a chover 30\40 mm num dia por isso, nao me parece nada de anormal... Agora esperemos para ver os proximos tempos, porque a partir de agora o normal é que as temperaturas comecem a baixar e comecem a aparecer as primeiras chuvas. Quanto a esta cut-off, parece-me que mais uma vez o GFS vai ganhar. O GFS tem vindo a cortar cada vez mais na precipitaçao e quase que aposto que o ECM vai seguir o GFS já na proxima run das 12Z. Aguardemos.


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2013 às 13:19)

Bem, de facto aqui no Norte este ano hidrológico que acaba agora em 30 de Setembro até tem sido bem generoso, aqui na minha localização já estou acima da média ( média Porto-S Gens anda pelos 1200 e pouco milímetros anuais ) eu já levo mais de 1400 mm , zonas do Minho também com elevados índices de pluviosidade, muito locais já superam os 2500 mm anuais, tem sido um ano bem regado de uma forma "geral" aqui no Norte.

Ainda outro dia fui ao Gerês e o que não falta lá é água..., que até escorre para a estrada...isto em pleno Verão.

É normal a partir deste mês começarem as primeiras chuvas de Outono, em especial no Norte, mas isso é ( em princípio) mais para o fim do mês...

Este possível evento que se avizinha irá beneficiar mais o Sul, contudo, tenho a sensação que a cut of não está numa posição " ideal" para mais instabilidade, e parece-me demasiado a sul, o que não impedirá a ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros no extremo sul do País.


----------



## 1337 (10 Set 2013 às 14:34)

Sim o inverno foi chuvoso, abril foi normal e maio começou a ser um pouco seco, junho foi seco, julho choveu alguma coisa pouca, mas o pior foi mesmo agosto com 0 mm, coisa que no norte não é muito normal, com aquela trovoada o outro dia apenas tive 1 mm o que não chega pra nada, este mês a média de Ponte de Lima é de 95 mm, olhando para os modelos parece que vou mesmo acabar com 1 mm este mês!!


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2013 às 14:39)

Desde Outubro a Setembro deste ano tive (para complementar o ano hidrológico)
normal, chuvoso, seco, seco, seco, chuvoso, seco, seco, seco, seco, seco, seco (até ao momento).
Quem está pior afinal, e concentrem-se a falar de modelos porque temos modelos para analisar ....

Relativamente ao que tinha falado anteriormente, pior que tudo é a operacional até está desfasada pelo menos em termos de pressão da média do ensemble, aliás até está com pressãop abaixo do que a média para compor o ramalhete, ou isto muda, ou terei uma desilusão enorme !


----------



## vitoreis (10 Set 2013 às 15:05)

Uma questão: qual a diferença entre modelos (ou saídas) "operacionais" e "ensemble"?


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2013 às 15:13)

A Gabrielle terá também uma voz no tema da cut do fds, já que dependendo de como se processar a sua transição extratropical, e de como a frente polar reagir ao impulso de energia tropical, poderão ocorrer modificações no bloqueio que depois implicarão mudanças de posição na cut off.

Há também o Humberto que se vai aproximar bastante da periferia do cavado que se extende desde a PI até ás Canárias, e poderão haver interacções entre o outflow em altura do Humberto e a circulação do cavado, e também poderá haver alguma advecção de ar instável nos níveis baixos e médios desde o Humberto para NE.

Neste momento estamos numa fase em que ainda muita coisa pode mudar quer para melhor quer para melhor.


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2013 às 15:24)

As trovoadas devem começar a entrar já nesta quinta-feira aqui no Algarve.


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2013 às 15:31)

vitoreis disse:


> Uma questão: qual a diferença entre modelos (ou saídas) "operacionais" e "ensemble"?



De um modo simples... Saídas operacionais de um modelo correspondem ao output principal que sai, ou seja é a face visível de uma saída e a que alimenta por exemplo os meteogramas. 
Os membros de ensemble correspondem ao conjunto de cenários alternativos a uma saída, são como saídas paralelas que apresentam diferentes cenarios para o conjunto de parâmetros em jogo. 
A poucas horas de uma determinada situação todos os membros do chamado ensemble convergem pelo que a run operacional é um indicador bom em termos de previsão. A médio e longo prazo os membros divergem pelo que convém olhar para o conjunto de cenários, ou seja, os chamados "ensembles"


----------



## vitoreis (10 Set 2013 às 16:05)

vitamos disse:


> De um modo simples... Saídas operacionais de um modelo correspondem ao outut principal que sai, ou seja é a face visível de uma saída e a que alimenta por exemplo os meteogramas.
> Os membros de ensemble correspondem ao conjunto de cenários alternativos a uma saída, são como saídas paralelas que apresentam diferentes cenarios para o conjunto de parâmetros em jogo.
> A poucas horas de uma determinada situação todos os membros do chamado ensemble convergem pelo que a run operacional é um indicador bom em termos de previsão. A médio e longo prazo os membros divergem pelo que convém olhar para o conjunto de cenários, ou seja, os chamados "ensembles"


Esclarecido, está de acordo com o que eu tinha sub-entendido da leitura dos vários tópicos aqui no fórum mas nada como ter a certeza. 

Obrigado!


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Set 2013 às 18:21)

Boas,

A que horas se tem acesso na net à run das 12 horas do ECMWF? 

Obrigado.


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2013 às 18:37)

Não entendo o problema do Verão ser seco quando o Inverno foi chuvoso como o foi no Norte(Se estivermos a falar de incêndios já é diferente já que este panorama é o pior para os incêndios- Inverno chuvoso e Verão seco) Quando se tratam de médias de precipitação de 5 ou 20 mm nos meses de Verão, é assim tão relevante se for seco e não chover quase nada? Importante é que chova nos meses de Outono onde as médias são superiores a 50 mm no Norte.

Calor em Setembro? Mais normal do que não termos calor. Não me lembro de um Verão que o calor tenha acabado no início de Setembro. E por isso vejo com completa normalidade o calor que ai vem nos próximos dias. Setembro é muitas vezes o melhor mês de Verão no litoral.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Set 2013 às 19:03)

stormy disse:


> A Gabrielle terá também uma voz no tema da cut do fds, já que dependendo de como se processar a sua transição extratropical, e de como a frente polar reagir ao impulso de energia tropical, poderão ocorrer modificações no bloqueio que depois implicarão mudanças de posição na cut off.
> 
> Há também o Humberto que se vai aproximar bastante da periferia do cavado que se extende desde a PI até ás Canárias, e poderão haver interacções entre o outflow em altura do Humberto e a circulação do cavado, e também poderá haver alguma advecção de ar instável nos níveis baixos e médios desde o Humberto para NE.
> 
> Neste momento estamos numa fase em que ainda muita coisa pode mudar quer para melhor quer para melhor.




Boa noite Caro stormy,

Esta noite na costa Holandesa uma depressão em fase de cavamento com centro depressionário de 1005hPa deverá trazer mar agitado (ventos de 100-110 km/h de NW) e algum risco associado de inundações em alguns locais uma vez que o país está quase todo ao nível do mar e em alguns caso até abaixo do nível do mar o que poderá ser problemático. O coeficiente de maré deverá andar nos 72, situação que está a ser cuidadosamente acompanhada naquele país e também na costa norte da Bélgica pelos mesmos motivos.

Atualmente o que mais é preocupante poderá ser os elevados acumulados previstos em Cabo Verde com a passagem do Humberto (100-150 l/m2) em menos de 24 Horas. Curiosamente nesta temporada e à data de hoje ainda não houve nenhum furação no Atlântico Norte, apenas depressões ou tempestades tropicais mas o Humberto poderá passar a ser o primeiro furacão desta temporada e andar a passear em pleno oceano durante alguns dias!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2013 às 19:13)

meteo disse:


> Não entendo o problema do Verão ser seco quando o Inverno foi chuvoso como o foi no Norte(Se estivermos a falar de incêndios já é diferente já que este panorama é o pior para os incêndios- Inverno chuvoso e Verão seco) Quando se tratam de médias de precipitação de 5 ou 20 mm nos meses de Verão, é assim tão relevante se for seco e não chover quase nada? Importante é que chova nos meses de Outono onde as médias são superiores a 50 mm no Norte.



Esta estação seca tem sido bastante severa e a vegetação já se está a ressentir disso, pelo menos nesta região do país.  



meteo disse:


> Calor em Setembro? Mais normal do que não termos calor. Não me lembro de um Verão que o calor tenha acabado no início de Setembro. E por isso vejo com completa normalidade o calor que ai vem nos próximos dias. Setembro é muitas vezes o melhor mês de Verão no litoral.



Claro que é normal haver calor em Setembro, é quase sempre um dos meses mais quentes do ano.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2013 às 19:28)

Ai esta run do ECM, que desgraça aparenta estar a ser .... tão a sueste que ela está e olha o campeão a empurrar a coitada da cut-off contra África !

Eu quero ver com o que vamos ficar ... cheira-me que esta run será identica ao GFS das 06h !


----------



## trovoadas (10 Set 2013 às 19:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Ai esta run do ECM, que desgraça aparenta estar a ser .... tão a sueste que ela está e olha o campeão a empurrar a coitada da cut-off contra África !
> 
> Eu quero ver com o que vamos ficar ... cheira-me que esta run será identica ao GFS das 06h !



O GFS até mete bastante instabilidade na run das 12h. Pelo que vejo pequenas mudanças podem fazer grandes diferenças. 
Estou curioso para ver os desenvolvimentos a partir de amanhã mas já aprendi a jogar por baixo nestas situações e em particular em relação a este pequeno canto


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2013 às 20:09)

Bom nesta run o ECM fez o que se pode chamar de uma limpeza de completa, não sobrou nada ... apenas uns chuviscos mesmo no litoral !



Amanhã será a machadada final !

É só uma run? Todos os modelos caminham para o mesmo ... basta de ilusões !


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2013 às 20:56)

Boa noite a todos,
espero não me enganar, mas mais de 60% de hipóteses de as primeiras chuvas a valer, já chuva propriamente dita, começar a cair no continente a partir dos últimos dias de setembro...
Penso que o Anticiclone que está potente agora irá começar perder a sua força o que fará com que entre as primeiras chuvas no nosso país. Voltarei a falar deste assunto a partir do dia 25 setembro...


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2013 às 22:27)

uma má saída do europeu... já tivemos algumas. Eu continuo a pensar que vai chover bastante, mais do que a média do mês em 3-4 dias.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2013 às 22:27)

O GFS vai manter, vão ver


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2013 às 22:35)

São cartas de 12hr... o GFS também tem bastante precipitação. Já não são os 60-80mm mas 30mm talvez.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Set 2013 às 08:54)

AndréFrade disse:


> O GFS vai manter, vão ver



O GFS nesta run das 0Z continua a colocar precipitaçao na regiao sul e parte da centro entre sex\sab e até terça... Vamos aguardar... Coloca cerca de 30 mm no Algarve nesses dias, o que já não era mau de todo... Aqui para a minha zona, é esperar por melhores dias... Se calhar daqui a umas semanas começámos a dizer que estamos fartos de chuva e queremos é o sol...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Set 2013 às 09:00)

Agora que o GFS preve bastante chuva, o ECM cortou tudo


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2013 às 09:01)

Bom isto está a ficar muito confuso nos modelos pois neste momento, sendo hoje Quarta Feira ainda não sabem o que fazer com a chamada depressão isolada "Cut-off", quando esta na Sexta estiver próximo da costa africana, havendo neste momento a dúvida se ela vai ficar realmente isolada, presa entre o mar e a costa africana; se irá tomar um movimento para Nordeste como indicava anteriormente o ECM aproximando-se na Peninsula Ibérica, ou no pior dos cenários rumará para leste sendo empurrada pelo AA !

O ECM não foge muito daquilo que indicava na run de ontem das 12h.
O GFS não indica grande quantidade de precipitação mas prolonga a precipitação ao longo dos primeiros dias da semana, e de todos os modelos parece ser o mais interessante no dia de hoje, sendo que os membros do ensemble acompanham a saida operacional do dia de hoje, inclusive a run de controlo.
Os restantes modelos com excepção do UKMO, também indica a presença da cut-off algures a sul/Sueste/Sudoeste de Portugal durante o fim de semana, e os primeiros dias da próxima semana.

Como disse o meteorologista da RTP no Bom Dia Portugal, ainda está tudo um bocado incerto e o melhor será indo acompanhando a situação.

Neste momento no Algarve tanto podemos ter tudo, ter alguma coisa ou não termos nada ....


----------



## Microburst (11 Set 2013 às 11:06)

Pois, de facto é melhor ir acompanhando a situação porque o IPMA, por exemplo aqui para a minha zona, retirou tudo passando de chuva e tempo mais fresco a dias de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, enquanto outros sites continuam a apontar para aguaceiros e trovoadas a partir da tarde de Sábado até Segunda-feira com temperaturas máximas até bastante elevadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2013 às 13:23)

Agora, para mim é começar a olhar para os mesoescalares como o Hirlam, Aladdin e Arome e já nem vale muito olhar para o GFS ou ECM porque andam no tira e põe, mais logo o Hirlam já atinge as 13h de sábado e isso é bom porque vamos ter mais certezas, porque é no sábado de madrugada que se prevê mais precipitação, a ver vamos.

Também, este ano é um pouco mais cedo do que é normal acontecer, o normal é existir uma cut-off na última década do mês e não a meio do mês como esta e isso pode ter algum significado.


----------



## boneli (11 Set 2013 às 13:29)

Recuso-me a comentar os modelos....
Cada RUN algo diferente que já me está a dar a volta aos miolos!!!
Talvez amanhã eles comecem a estar em sintonia para o fim de semana.


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2013 às 16:31)

Boas..

Para amanhã temos possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada em especial no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, com maior expressão nas serras do Caldeirão-Monchique, e eventualmente na região de Barrancos-Sierra Morena ( Fronteira ES-PT).

Em altura um potente anticiclone com uma extensa área de subsidência associada coloca-se sobre a região norte/centro criando-se uma situação de tempo seco e quente sobre a região.
Mais a sul, um cavado em fase de estrangulamento extende-se desde o interior da PI para SW até ao Atlantico a SW de Sagres, onde se isola uma cut off.

Associado a este cavado/cut temos uma bolsa de ar mais frio que cobre a região Sul nos níveis altos.

Á superfície temos um vortice ciclónico no Golfo de Cadiz e um Anticiclone que se extende sobre a Baia de Biscaia e a metade norte da PI.
Entre os dois gera-se um forte fluxo de E nos níveis baixos/médios com entrada de ar seco vindo de Espanha/Africa sobre o território excepto no Sul, onde é transportada uma camada de ar extremamente húmido vinda do Mediterraneo nos níveis baixos.

*SUL*

O perfil vertical na região sul prevê-se bastante estratificado, com ar mais frio ëm altura, uma dry layer nos níveis médios de origem Africana e uma camada superficial de ar Mediterraneo húmido e instável.

Apesar da dry layer, extensa e com efeito inibidor da convecção, a presença de ar frio em altura e de ar muito quente e húmido á sfc gera MLCAPE bastante razoável ( 600-1200J/Kg) com 0-30CAPE que poderá atingir 1-1.5KJ/Kg.

Apesar de haver pouco forçamento dinâmico, espera-se que o efeito orográfico das serras Algarvias e da Sierra Morena ( Espanha) possam gerar alguns focos convectivos que depois migrariam para oeste sobre o Algarve/Baixo Alentejo.
Outro foco para a iniciação seria a convergência presente ao longo de uma dry line que se encontra entre Sines e a zona do Alqueva ( separando o ar mais seco a norte do ar húmido a sul), também alguma convergência associada ás brisas de W/NW ao longo da costa Vicentina poderiam gerar focos convectivos quer na serra de Monchique quer no Alinhamento Grandola-Cercal.

Qualquer célula que surja poderá gerar granizo e precipitação localmente moderada a forte, mas as condições não parecem para já condutivas para convecção organizada/severa dado a falta de shear e de forçamento dinâmico.






Amarelo
-Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada
- Possibilidade de granizo ( baixa)


----------



## Gongas (11 Set 2013 às 16:36)

Para quem dizia que para o norte não vinha nada...curiosa esta previsão:

Previsão para sábado, 14.setembro.2013

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros na região Norte e na região Sul, com condições favoráveis
à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando do quadrante
oeste, soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sueste no
Algarve até ao final da manhã e de noroeste no litoral a norte do
Cabo Carvoeiro durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima no litoral da região Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 11 de setembro de 2013 às 11:20 UTC


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Set 2013 às 18:33)

E o GFS tirou tudo... Restam possivelmente alguns aguaceiros no Algarve...
E o ECM deve ir atras na proxima run. Enfim... No entanto parece-me que o Verão tem os dias contados... Mais umas duas semanas e devemos ter as primeiras entradas Atlanticas... Isto é mais uma intuiçao do que baseado em modelos, mas espero que esteja correto. Tou a ficar um bocadinho farto do calor...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2013 às 20:16)

Se calhar ainda vai mas é estar um belo dia de praia ... amanhã será a machadada final !

Tudo, tudo tirou o ECM nesta run ... não sobrou nada, pronto vá lá sobrou uma pingas !

Continue seca infernal !


----------



## Agreste (11 Set 2013 às 20:43)

Há espaço para surpresas... há aguaceiros e o sistema frontal de sábado bastante activo também continua no mesmo sítio. Alguém acredita que o Humberto vai pregar os saltos que estão nas cartas do europeu?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2013 às 21:00)

Agreste disse:


> Há espaço para surpresas... há aguaceiros e o sistema frontal de sábado bastante activo também continua no mesmo sítio. Alguém acredita que o Humberto vai pregar os saltos que estão nas cartas do europeu?



Mas qual Humberto? 

Isso já nem interessa nada ... ele vai virar para Oeste na Sexta ou no Sábado, o AA vai assassinar a cut-off, ela vai arranjar energia onde ?


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2013 às 21:46)

Agreste disse:


> Há espaço para surpresas... há aguaceiros e o sistema frontal de sábado bastante activo também continua no mesmo sítio. Alguém acredita que o Humberto vai pregar os saltos que estão nas cartas do europeu?



Não é nenhuma frente, é uma linha de instabilidade


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Set 2013 às 21:47)

Para Setúbal nada de nada


----------



## Agreste (11 Set 2013 às 21:48)

Mencionei o que vi nas cartas do europeu. Um caminho errático do Humberto, com enfraquecimento e fortalecimento.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2013 às 03:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> Para Setúbal nada de nada



deixa lá que não és o unico, aqui a zona de lisboa setubal e santarem (Litoral Centro basicamente) ja nao vejo chuva ha tanto tempo que já me perdi com a contagem dos dias que não chove e pelo andar parece que ainda não é desta


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2013 às 09:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Motivos para preocupação?
> Deixemos os modelos seguir o rumo natural que é cortar tudo como sempre!



Parece que sou o único satisfeito! 
E parece que não me enganei no prognóstico... os modelos seguiram o seu rumo natural! 
Amanhã posso rumar a sul tranquilamente e ter as minhas merecidas férias com muito sol e relax!


----------



## trovoadas (12 Set 2013 às 10:07)

Bom parece que a haver qualquer coisa será resumido ao dia de Sábado e apenas no Algarve ou parte dele. É bem provável que nem chegue cá nada, sendo que normalmente os modelos pecam por excesso e não por defeito.

Mais frustante ainda é analisar os modelos e não ver nada de nada daqui para a frente sem ser a continuação do Verão e mesmo após o dia 21. A haver qualquer coisa será ou mesmo na última semana ou no ínicio de Outubro.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2013 às 10:24)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom parece que a haver qualquer coisa será resumido ao dia de Sábado e apenas no Algarve ou parte dele. É bem provável que nem chegue cá nada, sendo que normalmente os modelos pecam por excesso e não por defeito.
> 
> Mais frustante ainda é analisar os modelos e não ver nada de nada daqui para a frente sem ser a continuação do Verão e mesmo após o dia 21. A haver qualquer coisa será ou mesmo na última semana ou no ínicio de Outubro.



E eu ao ver aquele tótó da Meteorologia a falar ainda cheguei a pensar que os modelos tinham mudado de figurino e que tudo tinha voltado ao normal, ou seja, com chuva forte pelo menos Sábado no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve !
Mas não nós estamos condenados a este deserto, apenas bom para a praia !


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2013 às 10:49)

E já agora até mandei mensagem ao IPMA, a demonstrar o meu desagrado, face ao serviço prestado ao cidadão no dia de hoje, até porque existem pessoas que precisam devido a compromissos de uma maior e melhor exactidão, dentro do possivel do serviço prestado ....



> Bom dia,
> 
> Queria desde já mostrar o meu desagrado pela falta de rigor na informação que é prestada ao cidadão no que toca ao serviço meteorológico apresentado no programa Bom Dia Portugal, nomeadamente no dia de hoje.
> Quando questionado sobre a previsão do estado do tempo para os próximos dias, o meteorologista de serviço adiantou que já amanhã pela tarde seria de esperar alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas nomeadamente no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve, algo que está mais ou menos de acordo com os modelos !
> ...


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2013 às 11:09)

Os valores parece que vão ser bastante inferiores aos que se mostrava anteriormente... Ainda há espaço para surpresas, vamos ver se a baixa relativa se mantém tão a sul como se mostra.


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2013 às 11:36)

Parece infelizmente agora consensual nos modelos o "recuo" para Sul da cut-off, comparativamente com os cenários iniciais. O Algarve será sempre a região mais no limiar do evento.
De qualquer forma, a partir do serão de hoje começam lentamente a aumentar um pouco as chances de instabilidade nessa região, e também no Baixo Alentejo, podendo a tarde de amanhã não ser má de todo, em especial nas serras.
De qualquer forma o período mais interessante será a madrugada de Sábado penso eu...
Tanto o _timing_ como a posição da linha de instabilidade, e o facto da água do mar estar bem quente nessa zona, fazem-me suspeitar que será uma noite de muita actividade elétrica ao largo do Algarve. Quem sabe, algumas células possam avançar mais para Norte por terra...


----------



## cool (12 Set 2013 às 11:41)

A descritiva do IPMA acabadinha de sair contradiz o que tem sido dito...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2013 às 11:43)

Nem sei se ria ou se chore com esta previsão descritiva do IPMA .... será que eles conseguem ver o que mais ninguém vê nos modelos !

*Sexta*

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de leste, soprando
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no litoral durante a tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento será moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de nordeste
até ao final da manhã.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se geralmente muito nublado no Baixo
Alentejo e Algarve a partir do meio da manhã.
Aguaceiros a partir da tarde no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, por vezes
fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas fortes.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h)
de sueste no Algarve.

*Sábado*


Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de muita
nebulosidade na região Sul.
Aguaceiros na região Sul, que no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve serão
por vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanhados trovoada e rajadas
fortes até meio da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h),
de sueste no Algarve e de noroeste durante a tarde no litoral a
norte do cabo Raso.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul e no litoral
Norte e Centro.

Fonte:  IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2013 às 11:49)

> *Previsão para 6ªfeira, 13 de Setembro.2013*
> REGIÃO SUL:
> Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se geralmente muito nublado no Baixo
> Alentejo e Algarve a partir do meio da manhã.
> ...



Não vou criticar a previsão do IPMA, digo mais, a previsão do IPMA está a jogar pelo seguro. Senão ocorrer nada, falharam mas se ocorrer acertaram. A distância em que está a linha de instabilidade é relativamente próxima à costa algarvia, já vi n situações no passado em que os modelos nada previam e depois foi um autêntico dilúvio, e já vi situações de autêntico dilúvio e depois não se passou nada.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2013 às 11:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não vou criticar a previsão do IPMA, digo mais, a previsão do IPMA está a jogar pelo seguro. Senão ocorrer nada, falharam mas se ocorrer acertaram. A distância em que está a linha de instabilidade é relativamente próxima à costa algarvia, já vi n situações no passado em que os modelos nada previam e depois foi um autêntico dilúvio, e já vi situações de autêntico dilúvio e depois não se passou nada.



Quando passa um asteróide também existe 0,00000000000000000000001% de atingir a terra.
Para quê estar a inventar coisas que não existem modelos, se nenhum modelo mostra nada nem mesmo os de meso-escala, é por causa disso que ninguém leva em conta o que diz o IPMA !
Prefiro muito mais olhar a modelos do que olhar a previsões deles !
Para aí 1/10 vezes que eles indicam chuva, chove ....


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2013 às 11:57)

Os espanhois também não levantam o pé. Colocam precipitação moderada/localmente forte.


----------



## cool (12 Set 2013 às 12:02)

Não deixa de ser uma discrepância curiosa entre os modelos a que temos acesso  e a previsão descritiva do IPMA.
Se estão a jogar pelo seguro talvez devessem escrever “possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada”.
Outra situação curiosa é não cingirem essa previsão ao Algarve, pois pelos modelos a linha de instabilidade só roçará a costa Algarvia, mas alargando-a ao baixo Alentejo.
Pelo menos dá a idéia de nada ainda estar definido…vamos ver.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2013 às 12:03)

Agreste disse:


> Os espanhois também não levantam o pé. Colocam precipitação moderada/localmente forte.



Acho que o Algarve não está ao nível de Cadiz ainda ...


*Sexta:*



> EN ANDALUCIA, AUMENTO DE LA NUBOSIDAD DURANTE EL DIA, CON
> POSIBILIDAD DE CHUBASCOS DEBILES, MAS PROBABLES A PARTIR DE LA
> TARDE EN EL SUR, DONDE PUEDEN LLEGAR A SER LOCALMENTE MODERADOS Y
> OCASIONALMENTE TORMENTOSOS, E INCLUSO LOCALMENTE FUERTES EN CADIZ
> Y AREA DEL ESTRECHO.



*Sábado:*


> SE ESPERAN CIELOS MUY NUBOSOS EN ANDALUCIA Y MURCIA, CON
> PROBABILIDAD DE CHUBASCOS O TORMENTAS LOCALMENTE MODERADOS,
> ESPECIALMENTE EN EL EXTREMO SUR DE ANDALUCIA, CEUTA Y MELILLA,
> DONDE EXISTE LA POSIBILIDAD DE LLEGAR A SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2013 às 12:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não vou criticar a previsão do IPMA, digo mais, a previsão do IPMA está a jogar pelo seguro. Senão ocorrer nada, falharam mas se ocorrer acertaram. A distância em que está a linha de instabilidade é relativamente próxima à costa algarvia, já vi n situações no passado em que os modelos nada previam e depois foi um autêntico dilúvio, e já vi situações de autêntico dilúvio e depois não se passou nada.



Exacto. Os modelos, neste momento, colocam a chuva toda no mar, mas uma ligeira alteração e a mesma pode chegar-se um pouco mais ao litoral. Possivelmente é uma opção do IPMA ir pelo seguro, precaver as pessoas para uma possibilidade (ainda que baixa), e depois, se chover pouco ou não chover nada, não há problema, pelo menos a população estava avisada. Ao fim e ao cabo, teremos uma linha de instabilidade activa a pouca distância do litoral...

Haverá aqui, talvez, uma mudança de estratégia por parte do IPMA relativamente aos últimos anos...  

De qualquer das formas, a previsão descritiva ainda deverá sofrer alterações amanhã...


Veremos a evolução da situação.


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2013 às 13:13)

cool disse:


> Outra situação curiosa é não cingirem essa previsão ao Algarve, pois pelos modelos a linha de instabilidade só roçará a costa Algarvia, mas alargando-a ao baixo Alentejo.





ecobcg disse:


> Exacto. Os modelos, neste momento, colocam a chuva toda no mar, mas uma ligeira alteração e a mesma pode chegar-se um pouco mais ao litoral





Aurélio disse:


> Para quê estar a inventar coisas que não existem modelos, se nenhum modelo mostra nada nem mesmo os de meso-escala, é por causa disso que ninguém leva em conta o que diz o IPMA !





Em parte dos últimos posts estão-se a esquecer de uma coisa importante.

Além dessa referida linha que será mais activa durante a madrugada de 6ª para Sábado e que está no "limbo" entre ficar no mar ou entrar em terra, há também chance de convecção durante a tarde, em particular no dia de amanhã.

Convecção esta ligada naturalmente à cut-off mas não ligada directamente a essa linha de instabilidade, mas sim possibilidade de formação de convecção diurna, em especial nas serras do Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo. São portanto duas situações distintas. A de 6ª à tarde mais imprevisível como é normal em convecção diurna, e no caso de ocorrer, a mais passível de dar granizo em aguaceiros fortes localizados. E será em relação a essas a tal previsão que tanto criticam do IM. É algo defensiva sim, e peca por não distinguir bem as duas situações, mas é uma hipótese (moderada) a ocorrência de aguaceiros mais fortes com a convecção diurna.


As duas situações distintas, vistas pelo ALADIN:


Possibilidade de "nascer" convecção 6ª à tarde sobre terra, enquanto ao largo no mar se organiza a linha:








A linha convectiva a organizar-se à noite ainda ao largo, que terá o seu pico durante a madrugada (como na carta do ECMWF que coloquei no outro post):


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2013 às 13:13)

Parece já claro que a cut-off vai se deslocar demasiado para SW para os nossos interesses e com isso menos instabilidade e mais calor é o que nos espera nos próximos dias! Quando a um aumento de instabilidade parece agora ir acontecer entre Terça e Quarta feira na região Sul e talvez centro, altura em que a cut-off se desloca para NE.


----------



## icewoman (12 Set 2013 às 14:09)

Boa tarde


Ainda pode haver alterações na previsão para a RAM? pelos modelos está previsto chuva por vezes forte..de forma continua...alguém pode ajudar?

obg


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 14:28)

O *IPMA* colocou aviso amarelo para o distrito de *Faro*.


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2013 às 14:59)

Boas tardes..

Para amanhã regressa a possibilidade de actividade convectiva no sul do Pais.

Em altitude uma Cut off posiciona-se a SW de Sagres, enquanto a forte dorsal subtropical de  extende em ponte desde  o NW da PI até ao N de Africa, na periferia leste/sudeste da cut off um máximo de velocidade encontra-se entre os 200-300hpa sobre Marrocos-GC- extremo S de PT.

Á superfície uma baixa organiza-se no G.Cadiz, e a norte o AA extende-se em crista sobre o G. Biscaia, gerando um fluxo de E/NE sobre a PI nos níveis médios e baixos.

*SUL*

Nos níveis baixos, ar húmido procedente do Mediterraneo/GC progride sobre o Algarve e adentra-se pelo Baixo Alentejo durante o dia/noite.
Entre a região de Alcácer do Sal e Reguengos, uma dry line marca o limite norte de progressão do ar húmido, e gera-se convergência entre o fluxo húmido de SE e o ar seco e quente vindo de NE/E desde o interior da PI.

De Alcácer do Sal para SW, uma frente de brisa posiciona-se marcando a fronteira entre o regime de brisa de NW/W do litoral oeste e o ar húmido Mediterraneo que se propaga vindo de SE/E desde o Algarve/B Alentejo.

Estas duas regiões de convergência poderão servir de foco para iniciação de algumas células em especial durante a tarde.

Nos níveis médios ar seco e quente Africano cobre praticamente toda a região, sendo no entanto menos espesso no Algarve, este ar seco limitará a convecção especialmente no Baixo Alentejo.

Nos níveis altos, aproxima-se do Algarve um máximo de circulação aos 300hpa, com divergência ( forçamento) no sector NW gera shear moderado próximo á tropopausa e algum forçamento dinâmico.

De modo geral este contexto favorece a ocorrência de Aguaceiros/Trovoadas especialmente de regime diurno no Baixo Alentejo, enquanto no Algarve, mais forçamento dinâmico, shear e menos ar seco nos níveis médios poderão contribuir para actividade mais frequente e intensa durante não só o dia de 6f ma também a noite e madrugada de Sab.

A convecção que surgir poderá causar precipitação intensa, algum granizo e um evento isolado de down/microburst, pelo que se justifica um nível laranja por risco baixo a moderado de um evento severo isolado em especial no Algarve.






Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada
- Granizo ( em geral não severo)

Laranja
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada
- Precipitação localmente forte
- Granizo
- Rajadas ( em geral não severo)


----------



## Microburst (12 Set 2013 às 16:10)

Peço desculpa pelo comentário, mas que trapalhada isto tudo. Já tinha avisado familiares que no fim-de-semana o tempo não ia estar bom nem para a praia, nem para passeios e agora tive de retratar-me de tudo, passando por aldrabão. 

Bem sei, mesmo sendo um leigo comparativamente com muita gente que aqui anda pelo fórum, que as coisas são assim mesmo, a imprevisibilidade dos modelos e da atmosfera assim o ditam. Felizmente na altura na Depressão "Gong", nos dias 19 e 20 de Janeiro, que os meus avisos surtiram efeito. Por enquanto, siga o Verão.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2013 às 10:39)

Olhando aos modelos resta esperar que seja o efeito da depressão em altitude a ter reflexos mas a ocorrer precipitação por aqui será mais confinada á zona da Serra e devido a células de desenvolvimento vertical, que surjam com o aquecimento diurno, pois aquela linha de instabilidade está completamente fora de questão !
Ou seja apenas mais um dia tipico de Setembro em principio e promete ser assim o mês inteiro !


----------



## trovoadas (13 Set 2013 às 12:43)

A hipótese de "machadada" no Verão já anda sempre a ser adiada pelo GFS Os dias passam e a hipótese de mudança anda sempre nas 384h e de forma muito tímida.
Será que poderá haver algo que baralhe estas contas todas? O AA parece que está aí para durar e perdurar.

Em relação à situação de hoje e madrugada de Sábado é simples...ou temos sorte ou não vamos ver mais do que alguns chuviscos. Para esta tarde não espero grande convecção aqui pelos Algarves mas vamos ver.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Set 2013 às 12:49)

Estava uma boa mancha de instabilidade no sul de Espanha, mas como sempre dissipou-se e cá só chegaram nuvens altas


----------



## Goku (14 Set 2013 às 14:21)

*Re: Avisos, Alertas e Previsões oficiais - Setembro 2013*

Parece que o tempo vai refrescar, mas no final da próxima semana o calor vai voltar.


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2013 às 02:37)

Impressionante é que o algarve vai acumular mais que eu neste mês, apenas tenho 1 mm 

Entretanto continua tudo a arder, carrega AA


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2013 às 08:25)

O moribundo Humberto vai regressar com alguma agressividade ao grupo ocidental dos Açores. Nenhum modelo desistiu da ideia mesmo com o actual Humberto. 

As ilhas terão bastante chuva na próxima semana.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2013 às 09:57)

Agreste disse:


> O moribundo Humberto vai regressar com alguma agressividade ao grupo ocidental dos Açores. Nenhum modelo desistiu da ideia mesmo com o actual Humberto.
> 
> As ilhas terão bastante chuva na próxima semana.



Humberto? Como assim? O Furacão Humberto vai atingir os Açores? Esse furacão ainda está ativo? Andei à procura no Wunderground e não encontrei... Desculpem lá a pergunta sou um pouco leigo nesta matéria. Entretanto, com uma vista rápida pelos modelos, parece que finalmente os Açores vão ter a chuva que tanta falta anda a fazer lá para o dia 20, e parece também que poderá marcar uma mudança de padrão, com o AA finalmente a "ceder". Vamos ver


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2013 às 11:55)

Vai seguindo por aqui Meteofan  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacao-humberto-atlantico-2013-al08-7281.html


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2013 às 12:07)

Norther disse:


> Vai seguindo por aqui Meteofan  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacao-humberto-atlantico-2013-al08-7281.html



Obrigado  Pelo que percebi, então o ex-furacão Humberto vais fortalecer-se outra vez e tornar-se furacão novamente aproximando-se depois dos Açores, certo?


----------



## Goku (15 Set 2013 às 19:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Humberto? Como assim? O Furacão Humberto vai atingir os Açores? Esse furacão ainda está ativo? Andei à procura no Wunderground e não encontrei... Desculpem lá a pergunta sou um pouco leigo nesta matéria. Entretanto, com uma vista rápida pelos modelos, parece que finalmente os Açores vão ter a chuva que tanta falta anda a fazer lá para o dia 20, e parece também que poderá marcar uma mudança de padrão, com o AA finalmente a "ceder". Vamos ver



E em Portugal Continental, quando chove à grande e à francesa?


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2013 às 20:00)

Esta semana ainda vai ser de Verão, embora refresque um pouco no meio da semana por termos um fluxo mais de NW injetando ar marítimo, teremos céu limpo com o Anticiclone a Oeste estendendo-se em crista até ao Golfo da Biscaia  fazendo barreira as depressões.







o modelo GFS  prevê uma mudança para a ultima semana deste mês, o ECMWF talvez um pouco antes, veremos


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2013 às 20:03)

Goku disse:


> E em Portugal Continental, quando chove à grande e à francesa?



Segundo alguns dos modelos parece que nos ultimos 4/5 dias existe uma certa tendencia para que as altas pressões se desloquem mais para Norte mas para já ainda não existe repercussões em termos de precipitação por aqui ....
Mas penso que a ultima semana já deverá dar alguma chuva por aqui !


----------



## Lightning (15 Set 2013 às 20:10)

O GFS é o melhor modelo para depressões... Depressões que provoca nas pessoas ao retirar tudo...


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2013 às 20:11)

Meteofan disse:


> Obrigado  Pelo que percebi, então o ex-furacão Humberto vais fortalecer-se outra vez e tornar-se furacão novamente aproximando-se depois dos Açores, certo?



Pelas previsões vai passar a oeste das ilhas, ainda não se sabe bem onde passará e com que intensidade


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Set 2013 às 20:15)

Parece que se começa a ver algo a longo prazo, nas pressões


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2013 às 20:17)

Lightning disse:


> O GFS é o melhor modelo para depressões... Depressões que provoca nas pessoas ao retirar tudo...



Não te preocupas que o ECM dá 15 a 0 ao GFS em termos de cut-offs, pois o GFS nunca passou a depressão isolada do Baixo Alentejo enquanto que o ECM dava ela a chegar até Lisboa ou já não te lembras.

O ECM é péssimo a lidar com cut-offs. Dos dois "lideres" o GFS foi quem esteve muito mais próximo, mas de todos os modelos que melhor modelou esta situação que mal existiu, foi o modelo GEM.
Apenas Faro com 8 mm foi o lider mas por estar num cabo ... a 10 km a norte de Faro apenas apagou o pó !


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2013 às 03:23)

Proximos dias sem grande interesse...AA a oeste extendendo-se em crista pela Biscaia.
No norte/centro presença de ar mais fresco e seco com origem numa bolsa de ar frio que estes dias irá entrar pela Euorpa W.
No Sul mantem-se ar mais quente e húmido mas que se manterá estável devido á proximidade com a dorsal subtropical.

Para o fim da semana, o Humberto deverá regenerar-se e aproximar do grupo ocidental dos Açores





Pelas ilhas deverá chover um bocado e talvez também apanhem com vento e mar alterado, mas tudo parece indicar que o Humberto passará bem ao largo.

A interacção entre o Humberto e um cavado que precorre o Atlantico central deverá levar a uma forte ciclogénese ( transição extratropical) e consequente amplificação da ondulação em altura, com o cavado a posicionar-se perto dos Açores, sendo que por cá a dorsal subiria levando a um período de subida de temperatura e tempo seco e relativamente quente para a época do ano.

Prespectivas de tempo mais mexido  por PT continental não há para já  quase nenhumas...há alguma esperança que no longo termo a área de baixo geopotencial nos Açores pudesse migrar para leste, levando a uma certa instabilização do tempo por cá...mas esse cenário ainda é bastante incerto.

Mas de qualquer forma é normal esta situação...lá para inícios/meados de Outubro é que é mais comum termos as primeiras investidas a sério da frente polar com boas chuvadas e os primeiros temporais Atlânticos da temporada


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2013 às 15:47)

Não concordo contigo Stormy, a falares de PT continental estás.te a esquecer do norte, por cá as primeiras chuvadas deviam estar a acontecer agora, não é por um acaso que a média de precipitação na minha região é de 95 mm ...


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2013 às 16:01)

1337 disse:


> Não concordo contigo Stormy, a falares de PT continental estás.te a esquecer do norte, por cá as primeiras chuvadas deviam estar a acontecer agora, não é por um acaso que a média de precipitação na minha região é de 95 mm ...



Concordo, aqui no Norte em Setembro é normal já termos alguma chuva, proveniente na sua maioria de sistemas frontais de fraca/média actividade que vão fazendo as médias para Setembro ,em certas regiões do Gêres, já se ultrapassam os 100 mm de média para este mês..

Olhando aos modelos , está difícil, o AA anda sempre por perto, e pelo que vejo (  a menos que haja uma reviravolta) este mês não deverá acabar na média ,felizmente o ano hidrológico aqui no Norte tem sido bastante generoso..


----------



## fishisco (16 Set 2013 às 16:04)

eu nao me lembro de ter quase os 3 meses de verao praticamente secos... qd o setembro e seco os outros costumam ter precipitacao, este ano nao. e vai continuar. por aqui anda tudo a arder de novo


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2013 às 18:16)

1337 disse:


> Não concordo contigo Stormy, a falares de PT continental estás.te a esquecer do norte, por cá as primeiras chuvadas deviam estar a acontecer agora, não é por um acaso que a média de precipitação na minha região é de 95 mm ...



A média é feita da precipitação resultante da soma da precipitação de todos os dias de Setembro, ao que se soma todos os 30 anos para o cálculo da média, a dividir por esses repectivos 30 anos.
Por consequência se a média for 100 mm num local qualquer do norte, isso quer dizer que o normal chover será 100 mm, mas também podes ter anos em que chove 200 mm e noutros 0.
Do mesmo modo que o facto da média ser 100 mm não implica, muito longe disso, que a média de uma quinzena (15 dias) seja 50 mm e na outra outros 50 mm, na verdade o normal será que a quinzena seja mais chuvosa, bem mais chuvosa que a primeira do mesmo modo que tradicionalmente a primeira quinzena é sempre bem mais quente que a 2ª metade do mês de Outubro.

E sim o normal como diz o Stormy é mesmo não estarmos ainda nas primeiras chuvas, aliás elas aparecem muito mais frequentemente na ultima década do mês.


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2013 às 19:04)

Acho que não devemos generalizar assim tanto, apesar de tudo, observam-se algumas diferenças climáticas no território de Portugal continental. Normalmente, as áreas mais altas do norte litoral já quase não apresentam estação seca e mesmo as áreas situadas a cotas mais baixas têm uma estação seca bem mais curta e suave que o resto do território nacional. Esta quase ausência de precipitação, nestes últimos meses, tem pouco de normal.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Set 2013 às 19:32)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo, aqui no Norte em Setembro é normal já termos alguma chuva, proveniente na sua maioria de sistemas frontais de fraca/média actividade que vão fazendo as médias para Setembro ,em certas regiões do Gêres, já se ultrapassam os 100 mm de média para este mês..
> 
> Olhando aos modelos , está difícil, o AA anda sempre por perto, e pelo que vejo (  a menos que haja uma reviravolta) este mês não deverá acabar na média ,felizmente o ano hidrológico aqui no Norte tem sido bastante generoso..



Sim o mês de Setembro pela região do Minho já costuma receber alguma precipitação mas o mês onde começa a vir com força c/ importantes entradas atlânticas é só a partir da segunda quinzena de Outubro.

De qualquer das formas deixo aqui um link para rememorar o evento convectivo por cima da cidade de Braga do dia 17 de Setembro de 2010 que deixou alguns condutores completamente malucos (Faz amanhã 3 anos!!!):


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2013 às 22:41)

Impressionante, o ECM continua a carregar no calor sem fim á vista, até onde isto vai durar, o pouco que ainda está verde vai arder é certo...


----------



## james (16 Set 2013 às 23:30)

1337 disse:


> Impressionante, o ECM continua a carregar no calor sem fim á vista, até onde isto vai durar, o pouco que ainda está verde vai arder é certo...



eu nao acreditava muito nisso , mas comeco a temer a repeticao  de 2011 com  o tempo anormalmente quente a estender - se por outubro dentro ca no norte . tal como agora tambem comecou com uma pequena depressao no inicio de setembro .


----------



## GabKoost (17 Set 2013 às 07:18)

james disse:


> eu nao acreditava muito nisso , mas comeco a temer a repeticao  de 2011 com  o tempo anormalmente quente a estender - se por outubro dentro ca no norte . tal como agora tambem comecou com uma pequena depressao no inicio de setembro .



Não é caso para tanto.

Sei que ainda é cedo e que previsões a tanto tempo pouco querem dizer mas há algum tempo que de forma mais ou menos consistente o GFS dá alguma esperança na mudança de padrão para final deste mês.

Na última semana, dia sim dia não tem havido indícios de possíveis mudanças entre dia 27 a 30.

Esperemos que de facto isso se concretize!

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=204&code=0&mode=2&carte=1


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2013 às 07:47)

1337 disse:


> Impressionante, o ECM continua a carregar no calor sem fim á vista, até onde isto vai durar, o pouco que ainda está verde vai arder é certo...



Nada de muito espantoso, ainda estamos em Setembro, eu já tive várias vezes vários trinta graus em Outubro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Set 2013 às 07:59)

Calor a perder de vista....


----------



## GabKoost (17 Set 2013 às 08:44)

Estou mais a rezar por este cenário:


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2013 às 14:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nada de muito espantoso, ainda estamos em Setembro, eu já tive várias vezes vários trinta graus em Outubro.



Sim o máximo de Outubro desde que acompanho foi de 33.6ºC, naquele Outubro de 2011 que mais parecia Agosto.


----------



## beachboy30 (17 Set 2013 às 15:49)

Boas tardes .

De facto, estando quase no final do verão em termos de calendário, a minha percepção diz-me que este verão de 2013 foi bastante seco... Foram quase 2 meses (ou mais) com o AA bem perto do continente, daí o facto deste verão, na minha opinião, não ter tido tanta nortada (de origem sinóptica, mais de origem térmica). Claro que tivemos dias mais frescos, especialmente no litoral oeste, com aquela nubelosidade baixa típica, mas nem por isso deixou de ser seco este verão. 

E o mais impressionante (ou não) é olhar para os modelos e ver que quando o AA tende a afastar-se um pouco de nós, eis que o mesmo rapidamente volta a caminhar na nossa direção. Vejam-se as previsões para o fim de semana e início da próxima semana: AA a migrar para a Biscaia e UK e corrente de E/SE no continente, com a subida da dorsal africana (mais uma vez).

De facto não arreda pé este verão ... e com pouco vento, de uma forma geral... No litoral oeste talvez umas brisas marítimas pela tarde, de W/SW (já que a corrente do quadrante leste não será muito pronunciada).


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2013 às 16:12)

Vamos aguardar a próximas rounds, sei que estamos todos ansiosos que chegue a chuva e o frio.
O verão de facto foi seco e quente, apenas um ou outro dia mais fresco.
Sabemos que logo que o AA ceda, as depressões começarão a entrar pela continente. Falta saber é quando. Eu penso que os primeiros dias de outubro poderão marcar essa mudança. Também sei que depois de um verão quente e seco é quase certo termos um inverno chuvoso e frio. Assim espero que seja e todos nós....


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Set 2013 às 00:35)

Pois, de facto até agora tanto o GFS como o ECM continuam a mostrar uma mudança de posição do AA, mas este deslocaria-se para o UK/Biscaia como já foi mencionado. Boas notícias para os Açores, que com este deslocamento do anticiclone já têm vários cenários previstos, como a aproximação do Humberto do grupo ocidental. Embora ainda não se saiba exactamente a futura trajectória deste, acredito que se fará sentir neste grupo embora os consequentes efeitos possam ser de pouca importância, mas vamos acompanhar. Mais para a frente todo o arquipélago deverá ter um período interessante com a aproximação de bons possíveis sistemas frontais e depressões, mas falo de uma previsão de mais de 150h, portanto já sabemos que eventuais alterações virão, embora já seja garantida a mudança de padrão que é tão necessitada pelos Açorianos neste momento.

Contudo, para o continente a história é outra, pois continuaremos a ser influenciados pelo AA com a continuação de tempo quente e seco, mas não são necessários alarmismos, especialmente no que toca ao Norte, dado o generoso ano hidrológico.
É certo que em alguns anos anteriores já tínhamos as primeiras chuvas por esta altura, mas anos são anos e já deveríamos de estar habituados a como tudo isto se comporta, é provável que mais cedo ou mais tarde ela venha de uma vez e com toda a força.


----------



## supercell (18 Set 2013 às 18:58)

Estou confiante olhando os modelos, que para finais de Setembro ou inicíos de Outubro o mais certo é um aumento de neblusidade e eventual chuva.

Acham que é o cenário mais plausível tendo em conta uma possível deslocação do anticiclone para Este?


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2013 às 19:03)

supercell disse:


> Estou confiante olhando os modelos, que para finais de Setembro ou inicíos de Outubro o mais certo é um aumento de neblusidade e eventual chuva.
> 
> Acham que é o cenário mais plausível tendo em conta uma possível deslocação do anticiclone para Este?



Não, o AA vai migrar para o UK, permitindo que seja criada uma depressão que poderá virar cut-off, que na pratica serão uns restos do Humberto. Essa mesma depressão ficará  estacionária sobre os Açores fazendo subir a dorsal africana sobre nós, e por isso o tempo seco e quente é para manter até que a vista alcança !


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2013 às 19:24)

Atenção á situação potencialmente perigosa ao nível da precipitação e do vento/estado do mar, nos Açores, a partir de Domingo.

1º- Humberto passa a oeste do Arquipelago, transiciona para um ciclone extratropical, cuja frente fria activa alimentada pelos restos do ar tropical deverá causar precipitação intensa.

2º- Cavado aproxima-se de NW, amplificado pela interacção com o Humberto, gerando instabilidade, mais tarde o cavado isola-se numa cut off e a presença de aguas relativamente quentes, ar energético á superfície e forçamento baroclínico poderá levar á formação de uma depressão estacionaria bastante significativa, havendo mesmo a possibilidade de uma transição subtropical já que a depressão mantem-se vários dias sob aguas relativamente quentes.

3º- Nova perturbação aproxima-se de SW ( transportando mais ar quente e instável), interagindo com a área depressionária sobre as Ilhas, podendo levar a uma reactivação da actividade convectiva/frontal.

Portanto, ao longo da próxima semana temos um evento a seguir com atenção, e talvez se recomendassem já a partir dos próximos dias algumas medidas de preparação face a este cenário.


----------



## a410ree (18 Set 2013 às 19:32)

stormy disse:


> Atenção á situação potencialmente perigosa ao nível da precipitação e do vento/estado do mar, nos Açores, a partir de Domingo.
> 
> 1º- Humberto passa a oeste do Arquipelago, transiciona para um ciclone extratropical, cuja frente fria activa alimentada pelos restos do ar tropical deverá causar precipitação intensa.
> 
> ...



Qual é a probablidade de restos desse humberto chegar a madeira ou se sequer vai chegar ? Aqui já há falta de uma chuva tambem


----------



## supercell (18 Set 2013 às 20:59)

> Não, o AA vai migrar para o UK, permitindo que seja criada uma depressão que poderá virar cut-off, que na pratica serão uns restos do Humberto. Essa mesma depressão ficará estacionária sobre os Açores fazendo subir a dorsal africana sobre nós, e por isso o tempo seco e quente é para manter até que a vista alcança !



Obrigado, é que já se sente a falta de uma chuvinha...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2013 às 10:28)

Bom dia, olhando aos modelos parece que existem muita discrepância nos modelos mesmo a 96 horas isto porque os modelos ainda não sabem muito bem o que fazer com os restos do Humberto, não se sabendo bem que comportamento terá a depressão que se gerará com os restos do Humberto.

Por isso tal situação está a gerar grande confusão nos modelos a cerca de 144 horas, sendo que com as runs de hoje aumentam ligeiramente a possibilidade de chuva aqui no continente havendo já modelos a indicarem chuva após a data referida !

Para já não dá para avançar muito mais do que isto ... porque tudo pode acontecer, tanto podemos ter calor ou chuva a partir das 144 horas !


----------



## trovoadas (19 Set 2013 às 10:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, olhando aos modelos parece que existem muita discrepância nos modelos mesmo a 96 horas isto porque os modelos ainda não sabem muito bem o que fazer com os restos do Humberto, não se sabendo bem que comportamento terá a depressão que se gerará com os restos do Humberto.
> 
> Por isso tal situação está a gerar grande confusão nos modelos a cerca de 144 horas, sendo que com as runs de hoje aumentam ligeiramente a possibilidade de chuva aqui no continente havendo já modelos a indicarem chuva após a data referida !
> 
> Para já não dá para avançar muito mais do que isto ... porque tudo pode acontecer, tanto podemos ter calor ou chuva a partir das 144 horas !



Andamos sempre na corda bamba...mas há que ter esperança! Vamos ver se a depressão consegue chegar-se mais ao continente e mais cedo, do que até agora tem sido modelado. Seria a diferença entre termos alguma chuva ou a dorsal Africana em cima e tempo quente. Todavia parece lá para o fim do mês existe a hipótese dos restos da depressão que se formará sobre os açores chegarem-se efectivamente ao continente. Sendo assim com o avançar desta semana e com o evoluir da tal cut'off sobre os Açores poderemos ter mais certezas.


----------



## mcpa (19 Set 2013 às 13:11)

stormy disse:


> Atenção á situação potencialmente perigosa ao nível da precipitação e do vento/estado do mar, nos Açores, a partir de Domingo.
> 
> 1º- Humberto passa a oeste do Arquipelago, transiciona para um ciclone extratropical, cuja frente fria activa alimentada pelos restos do ar tropical deverá causar precipitação intensa.
> 
> ...



I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## GabKoost (19 Set 2013 às 17:14)

O GFS já há muito tempo que insiste (com a relatividade que a distancia temporal aplica) nos dias 27-28-29 como dias de possível precipitação e mudança...







A ver vamos se as coisas mudam!


----------



## Hazores (19 Set 2013 às 17:50)

Pessoal esta situação que se poderá formar nos Açores, não poderá ser daquelas situações que por vezes aqui designamos por "depressões hibridas"?


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2013 às 18:12)

Hazores disse:


> Pessoal esta situação que se poderá formar nos Açores, não poderá ser daquelas situações que por vezes aqui designamos por "depressões hibridas"?



É um ciclone extra tropical, logo julgo que muito possivelmente será "híbrido".


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Set 2013 às 20:00)

!


----------



## GabKoost (19 Set 2013 às 21:01)

AndréFrade disse:


> !





Heheh. I wish!!!


----------



## Brunomc (19 Set 2013 às 21:12)

Mais de 200h
Isso ainda dá muitas voltas, até pode não chover nada..


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Set 2013 às 21:24)

Brunomc disse:


> Mais de 200h
> Isso ainda dá muitas voltas, até pode não chover nada..



Isso sabemos nós, mas mais dia menos dia vai mudar !!


----------



## GabKoost (19 Set 2013 às 22:04)

AndréFrade disse:


> Isso sabemos nós, mas mais dia menos dia vai mudar !!




A minha maior esperança é que já há muito tempo que o GFS aponta para este dia como que existindo potencial para precipitação.

Lá vem uma Run ou outra que retira mas há uma semana que anda por aí  esperança!!


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2013 às 22:13)

Olhando aos ensembles observo olhando á media do ensemble do GFS e ECM que no dia de hoje existe nestes modelos um padrão claro de circulação zonal após as 144 horas.
Por isso esta saida do ECM não está fora do contexto aliás até está perfeitamente dentro da média do ensemble. 
Contudo ainda está tudo muito distante !


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2013 às 01:26)

Fim de semana quente em especial nas áreas litorais e pré litorais de PT continental, salvo Algarve.

Espera-se uma circulação forte de E/SE, com aporte de ar quente e seco, as temperaturas dispararão para valores maximos entre 34 e 38ºC em amplas áreas nomeadamente ao longo da bacia do Tejo-Sado ( + AML  e península de Setúbal) e na faixa Coimbra-Leiria-Tomar.

A culpa é de um forte anticiclone que se posiciona centrado na Baia de Biscaia, ancorado sob uma potente crista subtropical com valores anormalmente elevados de espessura geopotencial, evidenciando um perfil Atmosférico completamente dominado por massas de ar com origem na circulação tropical.

No Domingo/2f, um cavado próximo aos Açores deverá começar lentamente a erodir a crista, e entre ambos uma forte circulação de SE estabelece-se com aporte de ar mais húmido nos níveis baixos e médios com origem Atlantica/Mediterranea...tal em conjunto com o forte aquecimento diurno e menor subsidência anticiclonica, poderá ser suficiente para gerar instabilidade e eventualmente alguma actividade convectiva esporádica em especial no Centro e Sul do território.

Na próxima semana, a aproximação de uma perturbação de oeste actuando sobre massas de ar húmidas e quentes nos níveis baixos, poderá começar a gerar instabilidade mais generalizada, com possibilidade de um novo evento convectivo .


----------



## jpalhais (20 Set 2013 às 08:35)

AndréFrade disse:


> Isso sabemos nós, mas mais dia menos dia vai mudar !!



Nem que seja lá para Janeiro...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2013 às 09:29)

jpalhais disse:


> Nem que seja lá para Janeiro...



Para já existe muita instabilidade nos modelos sendo que a cada run dos modelos existe um cenário diferente, e isto em todos os modelos sem excepção, isto consoante aquilo que cada um deles faça com a depressão dos Açores.
Por exemplo o ECM hoje já indica possibilidade de chuva no litoral oeste a partir de Terça Feira, enquanto que o UKMO e GFS que colocam a depressão açoriana mais para oeste apenas indicam, no caso deste ultimo chuva lá mais para as 192 horas.

Na proxima run certamente já mostram outro cenário completamente diferente deste !


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2013 às 09:55)

Não acredito que chova antes do dia 27 isto pelo que tenho visto nos modelos!! e se vier essa chuva dia 28 já seria uma maravilha neste mar de seca!! faz hoje 94 dias que não vejo cair aqui uma gota!!


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2013 às 10:06)

Parece que vamos ter uma temporada de oestes coincidindo com a mudança de mes... bastante água.


----------



## fishisco (20 Set 2013 às 10:15)

se os modelos n tirarem tudo ate la... como teem feito nos ultimos tempos... eu so acredito qd vir


----------



## trovoadas (20 Set 2013 às 12:13)

A cut que se formará nos Açores parece ter algum potencial aqui para o continente e os modelos já indicam uma possível aproximação. 
Posso estar enganado mas acho que no passado já houve meninas destas a deixarem 100mm aqui nestas bandas. Não tendo geopotenciais muito baixos poderá no entanto ter dimensão e conseguir transportar no seu seio muita humidade de origem tropical.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2013 às 12:24)

trovoadas disse:


> A cut que se formará nos Açores parece ter algum potencial aqui para o continente e os modelos já indicam uma possível aproximação.
> Posso estar enganado mas acho que no passado já houve meninas destas a deixarem 100mm aqui nestas bandas. Não tendo geopotenciais muito baixos poderá no entanto ter dimensão e conseguir transportar no seu seio muita humidade de origem tropical.



O ECM está fenomenal para os dias 28 e 29 para aqui e para todo o território em geral.  

O meteograma para Olhão, também está mais ou menos concordante.







O final do mês é sempre mais favorável à precipitação do que no meio do mês assim diz o histórico. 

Trovoadas parece que a tradição ainda é o que era, ainda há uns tempos atrás trocámos mensagens privadas acerca disto mesmo. Agora vai fugir tudo só para nós não termos razão.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2013 às 13:27)

@*Algarvio1980* e @*Trovoadas*

Acho que estão pondo a carroça á frente dos bois ou já se esqueçeram do que se tem passado com os modelos em particular o ECM durante este mês, ainda não acertaram uma para a caixa, e olhando aos modelos não me entusiasmo assim tanto com isso quanto voçês em especial porque a cada run sai uma coisa completamente diferente !

Aliás ainda hoje a meteorologista de serviço adiantou que o cenário de possivel mudança para a próxima semana, ainda está muito, muito incerto !

Acho que basta olhar ás enormes alterações a cada run que passa para se constatar efectivamente isso !


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2013 às 13:33)

Bom, os ensembles estão ainda muito confusos e muita coisa pode acontecer...
Segundo o spaghetti dos membros do GFS, essencialmente denota-se a tendência de lenta aproximação das perturbações que se adentram pelo Atlantico...embora a leste, entre a PI e o Med/Africa se mantenha um forte bloqueio anticiclónico.






Pequenas mudanças significarão tempo quente e seco, ou um fluxo tropical de S instável com precipitações copiosas e trovoadas por vezes fortes.

Veremos o que sucede...


Quanto á RAA, a partir de Sabado á noite/Domingo, precipitações intensas e ventos fortes que poderão prolongar-se por vários dias...atenção e precaução serão necessários.


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2013 às 15:22)

As observações recentes no Algarve ( Rede WU + IPMA) apontam para o establecimento em pleno de uma circulação de SE, com advecção profunda de ar humido tropical maritimo ( Dew>20ºC).

Sabado e Domingo, em especial durante a tarde, poderão surgir alguns nucleos convectivos em especial na serra, por efeito orografico, e ao longo do alinhamento Monchique-Cercal-Grandola por efeito da convergencia de brisa/orografia.

Em altitude uma camada de ar seco Africano nos niveis médios ( capping layer) deverá limitar a actividade convectiva, assim como a presença de uma forte dorsal subtropical com ar relativamente estavel e sem forçamento dinamico.

No entanto a imagem de satelite actual denota alguma nebulosidade de evolução nas zonas montanhosas, pelo que se admite que haverá suficiente energia nos niveis baixos para que surja algum aguaceiro/trovoada disperso ao longo dos proximos dias.






Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada ( isolados )


----------



## David sf (20 Set 2013 às 21:21)

Nas últimas horas houve uma clara mudança na previsão para a próxima semana, transversal a todos os modelos. Há 24 horas atrás previa-se um forte cavamento da depressão nos Açores, que originaria um forte fluxo de sul que impulsionaria a dorsal em Portugal continental, mantendo a referida depressão estacionária e bastante longe do continente. Isso originaria uma semana bastante quente para a época e tempo seco, até ao fim de semana de 28/29, quando a dorsal finalmente se desgastava e permitiria o início de um fluxo zonal à nossa latitude durante uns dias.

Neste momento, todos os modelos tiraram algum cavamento à depressão que irá afectar os Açores. Uns tiraram muito (UKMO e ECM), outros ainda têm uma situação um pouco severa, mas não tanto como há umas horas atrás (GFS e GEM). Tal facto, diminuiria bastante a componente sul no Atlântico a oeste do continente, colocando a dorsal numa direcção sudoeste-nordeste e a afectar mais o oriente de Espanha e sudoeste de França. O fluxo dominante seria então de sudoeste, e haveria entrada de ar marítimo mais húmido. A área de geopotenciais mais baixos estaria mais próxima da Península, permitindo que a frente pudesse afectar, pelo menos, o litoral oeste, já a partir da próxima 4ª feira. A partir de 6ª feira a precipitação estender-se-ia a todo o Portugal continental, antecipando um fim de semana muito chuvoso. É isso que modela a saída operacional do ECMWF das 12 z de hoje.

Neste momento há ainda alguma incerteza, sendo que no período entre 4ª feira e 6ª feira tanto pode chover bastante no litoral, como ficar tudo no mar, bem próximo da costa. No entanto, a evolução é positiva, e as probabilidades de matarmos as saudades de um bom episódio de chuva começam a aumentar.

A partir de sábado, todos os modelos há várias saídas consecutivas têm vindo a prever bastante chuva, pelo que creio que as probabilidades de precipitação nesse fim de semana sejam bastante elevadas.


----------



## supercell (20 Set 2013 às 22:42)

> Neste momento há ainda alguma incerteza, sendo que no período entre 4ª feira e 6ª feira tanto pode chover bastante no litoral, como ficar tudo no mar, bem próximo da costa. No entanto, a evolução é positiva, e as probabilidades de matarmos as saudades de um bom episódio de chuva começam a aumentar.
> 
> A partir de sábado, todos os modelos há várias saídas consecutivas têm vindo a prever bastante chuva, pelo que creio que as probabilidades de precipitação nesse fim de semana sejam bastante elevadas.



Qual será a natureza destas superfícies frontais que trarão a chuva? Será alguma coisa organizada?


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2013 às 22:45)

David sf disse:


> Nas últimas horas houve uma clara mudança na previsão para a próxima semana, transversal a todos os modelos. Há 24 horas atrás previa-se um forte cavamento da depressão nos Açores, que originaria um forte fluxo de sul que impulsionaria a dorsal em Portugal continental, mantendo a referida depressão estacionária e bastante longe do continente. Isso originaria uma semana bastante quente para a época e tempo seco, até ao fim de semana de 28/29, quando a dorsal finalmente se desgastava e permitiria o início de um fluxo zonal à nossa latitude durante uns dias.
> 
> Neste momento, todos os modelos tiraram algum cavamento à depressão que irá afectar os Açores. Uns tiraram muito (UKMO e ECM), outros ainda têm uma situação um pouco severa, mas não tanto como há umas horas atrás (GFS e GEM). Tal facto, diminuiria bastante a componente sul no Atlântico a oeste do continente, colocando a dorsal numa direcção sudoeste-nordeste e a afectar mais o oriente de Espanha e sudoeste de França. O fluxo dominante seria então de sudoeste, e haveria entrada de ar marítimo mais húmido. A área de geopotenciais mais baixos estaria mais próxima da Península, permitindo que a frente pudesse afectar, pelo menos, o litoral oeste, já a partir da próxima 4ª feira. A partir de 6ª feira a precipitação estender-se-ia a todo o Portugal continental, antecipando um fim de semana muito chuvoso. É isso que modela a saída operacional do ECMWF das 12 z de hoje.
> 
> ...



Mais uma run mais uma invenção em especial pelo rei das invenções o ECM dado que os outros não mostram nem metade em especial nesta run das 12h.
O cenário modelado pelos modelos na run das 00h era muito melhor do que o modelado nesta run, mas esperava que esta run já ajudasse melhor a prespectivar o futuro modelistico mas parece que a unica coisa que fez foi lançar ainda mais confusão !


----------



## martinus (20 Set 2013 às 23:28)

Eu não sei bem em que se baseia o Freemeteo mas sei que nunca se deixou levar na cantata da chuva. Até há pouco esteve sempre sequinho; na penúltima actualização colocou um total de 0,6 milímetros de precipitação semanal para Braga e na última "ampliou" para 0,7 mm até à próxima sexta-feira. Na minha modesta opinião, é o mais provável. E uma reposição da temperatura em Braga, com uma ligeira descida, de volta à "normal" das últimas semanas (15 a 30 C.).


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Set 2013 às 00:01)

bem esta ultima run que saiu foi do 8 ao 80.. prevê muita chuva ja a partir de terça feira.


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2013 às 10:10)

Parece que vamos ter mesmo chuva na 4ª feira.


----------



## Paula (21 Set 2013 às 11:51)

Bom dia.

Não sei se este é o tópico indicado para a minha pergunta, mas aqui vai: Qual o melhor site para seguir as previsões meteorológicas em Inglaterra? 


Obrigada


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2013 às 14:07)

Provavelmente a própria MetOffice se estiveres à procura de algo oficial, ou o WeatherOnline.


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2013 às 15:13)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> espero não me enganar, mas mais de 60% de hipóteses de as primeiras chuvas a valer, já chuva propriamente dita, começar a cair no continente a partir dos últimos dias de setembro...
> Penso que o Anticiclone que está potente agora irá começar perder a sua força o que fará com que entre as primeiras chuvas no nosso país. Voltarei a falar deste assunto a partir do dia 25 setembro...



---------------------------------------------------------------------

Boa tarde a todos....
Conforme eu prometi(no dia 10 de setembro) venho aqui dar as boas noticias, que a partir de quarta/quinta,(dias 25/26 de setembro) começará a cair as primeiras chuvas no Continente. Os principais modelos (GFS e ECM) já estão a prever e modelar...
O calor destes 3 meses (julho, agosto e setembro) findará e vai dar lugar ao ciclo sazonal de outono. Falta saber a quantidade de precipitação, poderá ser mais forte no litoral do que no interior, o que é normal. Mas será bem vinda esta chuva que todos nós estamos desejosos.


----------



## 1337 (21 Set 2013 às 15:24)

Eu já nem sei, já não vejo nada de especial, os modelos pra variar já cortaram, e chega ao fim vem é mais calor e tempo seco.


----------



## David sf (21 Set 2013 às 15:48)

1337 disse:


> Eu já nem sei, já não vejo nada de especial, os modelos pra variar já cortaram, e chega ao fim vem é mais calor e tempo seco.



Onde é que os modelos cortaram? Há 2 dias atrás só se previa calor para a semana que vem, com alguma chuva no fim de semana, agora quase todos prevêem quase uma semana consecutiva de chuva, pelo menos no litoral Oeste, a partir da próxima 4ª feira.


----------



## Névoa (21 Set 2013 às 16:13)

1337 disse:


> Eu já nem sei, já não vejo nada de especial, os modelos pra variar já cortaram, e chega ao fim vem é mais calor e tempo seco.


Não tenho escrito no forum porque sou bastante leiga no assunto e tenho medo de escrever algo de errado, mas este post pregou-me tal susto que tive de verificar novamente as saídas mais recentes do gfs e ecmwf. Está tudo lá, talvez até mais chuva no gfs europe, e a partir de terça-feira (66 horas).

Por isso, só posso ecoar as palavras do David sf no post anterior e perguntar em qual modelo tal aconteceu.


----------



## 1337 (21 Set 2013 às 16:26)

David sf disse:


> Onde é que os modelos cortaram? Há 2 dias atrás só se previa calor para a semana que vem, com alguma chuva no fim de semana, agora quase todos prevêem quase uma semana consecutiva de chuva, pelo menos no litoral Oeste, a partir da próxima 4ª feira.



Foi um lapso meu, de facto é quase certo que vai chover a partir de 4ª feira em todo o continente, mesmo assim vamos com calma, pois no início deste mês também era certo que ia chover e depois só veio foi calor.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Set 2013 às 16:31)

Eu neste momento só acredito quando vir, porque no inicio deste mês tambem parecia certo uma bela rega e depois 0.... Mas diria que neste momento é quase certo que iremos ter chuva pelo menos nos dias 27\28...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Set 2013 às 16:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Eu neste momento só acredito quando vir, porque no inicio deste mês tambem parecia certo uma bela rega e depois 0.... Mas diria que neste momento é quase certo que iremos ter chuva pelo menos nos dias 27\28...



Pois dizes bem no INICIO do mês, mas já vamos a caminhar para o fim do mês e agora é mais provável que venha a tão aguardada chuva!


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2013 às 17:48)

qual o meu espanto quando vou ver os meteogramas da saida do gfs das 18h aqui de Coruche e vejo no sábado ali às 6h, 18.4mm    se mantiver +ou- irá chover bastanto no sábado em todo o pais (espero que sim  ), mas como ainda falta 1 semana ainda vai mudar, vamos ver se para mais ou para menos, em relação a quarta/quinta, continua a mostrar precipitação em especial no litoral


----------



## CptRena (21 Set 2013 às 18:21)

O mesoescalar WRF também já vê umas acumulações razoáveis, pelo menos para Aveiro, que foi para onde vi. E divide essa precipitação mais ou menos 70/30 de convectiva e estratiforme


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2013 às 21:13)

Com os novos dados apenas se prevê chuva para a proxima Sexta e talvez Sábado, embora um pequeno desvio (aproximação da depressão) possa gerar precipitação em especial no litoral oeste entre terça e quinta !


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2013 às 21:17)

Os modelos estão perfeitos e com a cereja em cima do bolo, existem vários modelos a colocarem um dilúvio em terras algarvios no Sábado dia 28, são eles o GEM, BOM ACCESS, ECM, JMA, NAVGEM, GFS tem vários membros a indicarem bastante precipitação nesse dia também. 

Desta é que vai ser!  Senão acontecer paciência que algum dia terei sorte.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2013 às 21:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Com os novos dados apenas se prevê chuva para a proxima Sexta e talvez Sábado, embora um pequeno desvio (aproximação da depressão) possa gerar precipitação em especial no litoral oeste entre terça e quinta !



Apenas ? Temos várias frentes após o início do mês e a partir de dia 24 o Litoral. Não pode haver pessimismo, assim ainda pior.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2013 às 21:49)

AndréFrade disse:


> Apenas ? Temos várias frentes após o início do mês e a partir de dia 24 o Litoral. Não pode haver pessimismo, assim ainda pior.




Não inventes coisas que não estão nos modelos. Nos dados destas run das 12h não existe qualquer precipitação nos modelos talvez uns chuviscos e apenas para o litoral entre Terça e Quinta.
Depois na Sexta e Sábado aí sim existe boas chances de precipitação.

Após o inicio do mês apenas se preve precipitação para a região norte e talvez centro enquanto que a sul não existe nos dados de hoje qualquer precipitação prevista !


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2013 às 21:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Não inventes coisas que não estão nos modelos. Nos dados destas run das 12h não existe qualquer precipitação nos modelos talvez uns chuviscos e apenas para o litoral entre Terça e Quinta.
> Depois na Sexta e Sábado aí sim existe boas chances de precipitação.
> 
> Após o inicio do mês apenas se preve precipitação para a região norte e talvez centro enquanto que a sul não existe nos dados de hoje qualquer precipitação prevista !



Isso já é longo prazo, ainda há 2 ou 3 dias não se previa qualquer precipitação. 

Mas para Sexta parece-me algo em bom


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Set 2013 às 22:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Não inventes coisas que não estão nos modelos. ...



O Sr não tem autoridade para acusar ninguém de inventar coisas.

Todos os modelos que vi davam precipitação (residual) a partir de 4af. Se calhar estão errados. Mas dão. O Andréfrade não inventou nada e só não vê quem não quer ver...


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Set 2013 às 22:01)

Quarta e Quinta devemos ter alguma precipitaçao no Litoral e depois Sexta e Sábado devemos ter precipitaçao generalizada a todo o país sendo que pode haver belos acumulados... A partir daí esperemos para ver, falta muito tempo.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Set 2013 às 22:51)

A meu ver ainda não está nada definido em relação à situação da próxima Sexta/Sábado e também pudera...a esta distância
Estou a ver que a depressão ainda fica demasiado a Norte, ou seja posicionando-se demasiado a noroeste de Portugal. Apesar do que ao que tudo indica, terá uma frente bastante abrangente, pode sempre ser mau em termos de precipitação aqui para  sul e atingir mais as regiões do norte e centro.
Bom animação essa estará quase garantida resta saber em que termos..uns bons 30/40mm sabiam sempre bem nesta altura do campeonato(vai fazer 6 meses sem precipitação significativa)


----------



## GabKoost (21 Set 2013 às 22:57)

AndréFrade disse:


> Isso já é longo prazo, ainda há 2 ou 3 dias não se previa qualquer precipitação.
> 
> Mas para Sexta parece-me algo em bom



Isso não é bem assim.

Há mais de uma semana que o GFS apontava para o espaço entre 27 / 30 deste mês para o regresso da precipitação.

Aliás, há vários dias que se tem falado nisso só que, com é normal, à distância a que estávamos, era muito cedo para prestar atenção.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2013 às 23:12)

c.bernardino disse:


> O Sr não tem autoridade para acusar ninguém de inventar coisas.
> 
> Todos os modelos que vi davam precipitação (residual) a partir de 4af. Se calhar estão errados. Mas dão. O Andréfrade não inventou nada e só não vê quem não quer ver...



O que eu escrevi foi:


> Não inventes coisas que não estão nos modelos. Nos dados destas run das 12h não existe qualquer precipitação nos modelos *talvez uns chuviscos e apenas para o litoral entre Terça e Quinta*.
> Depois na Sexta e Sábado aí sim existe boas chances de precipitação.
> 
> Após o inicio do mês apenas se *preve precipitação para a região norte e talvez centro enquanto que a sul não existe nos dados de hoje qualquer precipitação prevista* !



Voçê é que não tem autoridade para dizer o que devo ou não escrever, e ainda por cima é sempre o mesmo a perseguir-me .. devo ter mel 
Além disso quando se contrapõe tem-se que ter o minimo de autoridade (contra argumentar) !
Se não gosta do que escrevo é fácil, passe á frente 

EDIT: Se o faz feliz, basta a depressão andar ligeiramente para leste e teremos uma frente estacionária com actividade mais moderada em cima de Portugal na Quarta e Quinta e com chuva moderada no litoral.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2013 às 23:22)

AndréFrade disse:


> Isso já é longo prazo, ainda há 2 ou 3 dias não se previa qualquer precipitação.
> 
> Mas para Sexta parece-me algo em bom



@*AndreFrade*

Apesar de neste momento apenas existir uns chuviscos previstos entre Terça e Quinta, basta a depressão andar ligeiramente mais para leste, e sim poderemos ter alguma chuva  (alguns consideram pingos chuva pelo jeito) moderada no litoral oeste como os modelos têm vindo a colocar e a tirar ao longo das runs !

Penso que amanhã que é quando se forma a depressão e fica definido o seu núcleo já saberemos mais razoalvelmente qual a trajectoria da pressão e sua respectiva intensidade !


----------



## martinus (21 Set 2013 às 23:55)

Neste momento creio que há condições para se ser de novo optimista. Ainda falta muito para o próximo fim de semana, mas a carga de chuva e trovoada pintada no Freemeteo, e a persistência do IPMA e do GFS em enunciar bastante chuva no final da próxima semana, levam-me a pensar que o cenário se está a compor lindamente, venham agora os atores. De terça a quinta, uns chuviscos para criar_ suspense_, também são bem vindos.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2013 às 23:59)

Não sei onde tão a ver chuva terça ou quarta, quarta ainda talvez lá para o fim do dia e junto a costa

Seria um grande golpe alguma coisa alterar e já não chover bem sexta e Sábado penso que isso já não foge!! Venha ela 100 dias depois da ultima


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Set 2013 às 00:35)

Não percebo qual a necessidade de se responder a posts de participantes de forma rude e com termos como 'não inventes', por exemplo. E educação cabe em todo o lado assim como a cortesia. Para quem pouco percebe do lado científico da meteorologia e frequenta o fórum para aprender, não há necessidade de ler esse tipo de comentários dispensáveis. Acho que seria muito mais útil perguntar qual a fonte do comentário ou argumentar com uma saída de um modelo, por exemplo. Acho até que esse tipo de comportamento inibe a participação de membros que, por medo receio de serem ridicularizados, preferem remeter-se ao silêncio. Enfim, apenas a opinião de um membro regra geral silencioso mas que lê diariamente.
Peace.


----------



## james (22 Set 2013 às 02:06)

s





ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não percebo qual a necessidade de se responder a posts de participantes de forma rude e com termos como 'não inventes', por exemplo. E educação cabe em todo o lado assim como a cortesia. Para quem pouco percebe do lado científico da meteorologia e frequenta o fórum para aprender, não há necessidade de ler esse tipo de comentários dispensáveis. Acho que seria muito mais útil perguntar qual a fonte do comentário ou argumentar com uma saída de um modelo, por exemplo. Acho até que esse tipo de comportamento inibe a participação de membros que, por medo receio de serem ridicularizados, preferem remeter-se ao silêncio. Enfim, apenas a opinião de um membro regra geral silencioso mas que lê diariamente.
> Peaces.


subscrevo inteiramente !


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2013 às 09:46)

Bom dia,

Indo ao que interessa verdadeiramente, ou seja, os modelos parece que temos divergências entre o ECM e os restantes modelos, isto pelo menos no que á operacional diz respeito. 
Ora bem no que toca a Terça e Quarta parecem existir condições para intervalos nublosos com alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, ainda que não seja de descartar algum aguaceiro moderado ocasional acompanhado por trovoada !

Depois a partir de Quinta começam a haver grandes divergências entre modelos, devido a um factor muito simples. Se a depressão vier mais para sul, fica ligeiramente bloqueada o que tornaria a situação mais severa, demorada e mais interessante, e prolongar-se-ia até Domingo e muito mais interessante para as regiões mais a sul.

Por outro lado ficando mais a norte, romperia o bloqueio a norte e seria muito mais rápida a passagem ainda que intensa, e com muito menos chuva a sul !

Isto claro falando somente até ao proximo Domingo !


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2013 às 11:48)

Mantém-se tudo relativamente ao tempo fresco, vento e chuva


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2013 às 13:48)

Era mesmo isto que vinha a calhar


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2013 às 13:59)

supercell disse:


> Era mesmo isto que vinha a calhar



Este também não está mal...






Penso que já não escapamos de alguma precipitação, a sua intensidade só na altura saberemos, os modelos estão bastante animadores de uma forma geral.

Nestas situações por vezes formam-se boas células na  estrutura da frente, células essas que dá a entender se deslocarão de Sudoeste para Nordeste impelidas pelos ventos de SW/S. Vamos ver..


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Set 2013 às 16:30)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não percebo qual a necessidade de se responder a posts de participantes de forma rude e com termos como 'não inventes', por exemplo. E educação cabe em todo o lado assim como a cortesia. Para quem pouco percebe do lado científico da meteorologia e frequenta o fórum para aprender, não há necessidade de ler esse tipo de comentários dispensáveis. Acho que seria muito mais útil perguntar qual a fonte do comentário ou argumentar com uma saída de um modelo, por exemplo. Acho até que esse tipo de comportamento inibe a participação de membros que, por medo receio de serem ridicularizados, preferem remeter-se ao silêncio. Enfim, apenas a opinião de um membro regra geral silencioso mas que lê diariamente.
> Peace.



Subscrevo. Também leio praticamente todos os dias mas escrever já evito há cerca de um ano...

Quanto a chuva, que venha para apagar o pó e rejuvenescer a vegetação e as culturas. A mim dava-me jeito que parasse a partir do dia 1 ou 2 de Outubro sff...


----------



## cactus (22 Set 2013 às 17:38)

Subscrevo o que foi dito no post anterior , também já evito de escrever aqui á bastante tempo , embora cá venha todos os dias ler , estranho bastante o rumo que alguns membros querem dar ao fórum , pois, está bastante diferente daquilo que encontrei quando me registrei . È off topic eu sei , mas faz falta.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Set 2013 às 17:41)

Esta saida do GFS nao está nada boa para o Alentejo, o forte da precipitação vai toda para Espanha


----------



## David sf (22 Set 2013 às 19:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Esta saida do GFS nao está nada boa para o Alentejo, o forte da precipitação vai toda para Espanha



Nas próximas horas vários cenários diferentes de quantidades de precipitação serão modelados pelos vários modelos disponíveis. Não vale a pena estarmos a preocupar-nos com esses pormenores a tão larga distância, muitas vezes nem no próprio dia os modelos conseguem modelar bem as quantidades de precipitação. Para já o mais importante é que o padrão vai mudar, para um cenário de circulação atlântica, com mais humidade, e que pode durar mais do que uma semana.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2013 às 20:07)

Segundo o ECMWF...






ECMWF

A manter-se este cenário não faltará precipitação em todo o território de Portugal Continental.

Uma sugestão (tantas vezes que eu peço... ): *coloquem as imagens que comentam para evitar confusões sobre o que escrevem*. Evitam-se confusões e valorizam a discussão; *ninguém* anda aqui a fazer invenções mas sim a comentar modelos.


----------



## David sf (22 Set 2013 às 20:11)

Para ilustrar um exemplo oposto ao GFS das 12z, aqui têm outra previsão do ECMWF que prevê mais de 25 mm em 12 horas no Alentejo.






O movimento da frente, muito provavelmente de sudoeste para nordeste, mas de translacção bastante lenta, deverá provocar acumulados importantes durante a próxima 6ª feira algures no ocidente da península. Onde ao certo, só muito mais próximo do evento se poderá ter alguma certeza. 

Já em muitas situações passadas similares ocorreram erros de cerca de 100 km de todos os modelos a menos de 12 horas do evento, pelo que não se deve levar muito à letra previsões ao nível local a cerca de 120 h de distância.


----------



## 3R4ZOR (22 Set 2013 às 20:13)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não percebo qual a necessidade de se responder a posts de participantes de forma rude e com termos como 'não inventes', por exemplo. E educação cabe em todo o lado assim como a cortesia. Para quem pouco percebe do lado científico da meteorologia e frequenta o fórum para aprender, não há necessidade de ler esse tipo de comentários dispensáveis. Acho que seria muito mais útil perguntar qual a fonte do comentário ou argumentar com uma saída de um modelo, por exemplo. Acho até que esse tipo de comportamento inibe a participação de membros que, por medo receio de serem ridicularizados, preferem remeter-se ao silêncio. Enfim, apenas a opinião de um membro regra geral silencioso mas que lê diariamente.
> Peace.



Subscrevo.
Também vejo este fórum com bastante frequência, mas não participo. Já fui recebido com duas pedras na mão. É uma pena que ninguém nasça ensinado e a achar que chuva são boas notícias.

Em relação a este tópico, parece-me bastante óbvio que vem aí chuva neste início de outono, o que me parece bastante normal com o fim do Verão.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2013 às 21:15)

Boa noite, parece que as coisas estão mais ou menos definidas até Sexta, agora obviamente as quantidades de precipitação e a sua persistência ainda vai variar bastante.

Depois disso pelo menos a norte e centro continuará a chover, mas o inicio do mês ainda está muito longe !

PS: Não façam uma tempestade num copo de água ... de coisas que não foram ditas com essa intenção !
Peace !


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2013 às 22:28)

Boas noites..

Amanhã teremos um dia dominado pelo tempo quente e abafado nas regiões do sul e do centro.

Durante o dia teremos uma circulação marcada de S/SE, com entrada de ar de características tropicais marítimas, que devido ao forte aquecimento diurno deverá tornar-se moderadamente instável ( 500-1000J/Kg de CAPE).

Durante a tarde, uma short wave deverá aproximar-se de SW nos níveis altos, induzindo algum forçamento dinâmico, enquanto que á superfície a acção orográfica das serras Algarvias e Alentejanas em conjunto com a convergência de fluxos esperada devido á acção das brisas costeiras de SW, poderão servir de foco para alguma actividade convectiva dispersa.

De momento os factores mais inibidores da actividade são a presença de uma forte capping layer de ar seco Africano nos níveis médios, assim como um perfil vertical dominado por shear fraco.

No entanto alguns modelos sugerem que durante a tarde/noite haverá CAPE e forçamento suficientes para  que surjam algumas células....o GFS coloca alguma actividade nas áreas montanhosas imediatamente a norte do Tejo, enquanto os mesoescalares colocam pouca ou nenhuma actividade, que a surgir seriam algumas células associadas á convergência da brisa na bacia do Tejo-Sado, migrando para E/NE durante a noite.







Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada ( baixa e dispersa)


----------



## Andre Barbosa (23 Set 2013 às 01:10)

Olá.

O meu Pai organizou um passeio de motas para o próximo fim-de-semana. Alguém por acaso tem ideia do tempo que irá estar? É que se chover, o passeio vai ter de ser desmarcado 

Agradecia resposta. Obrigado!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2013 às 04:35)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Olá.
> 
> O meu Pai organizou um passeio de motas para o próximo fim-de-semana. Alguém por acaso tem ideia do tempo que irá estar? É que se chover, o passeio vai ter de ser desmarcado
> 
> Agradecia resposta. Obrigado!



Olá André, 

o próximo fim-de-semana será em principio chuvoso, inclusive na região do Minho, logo a possibilidade de realizar eventos no exterior será um pouco limitada.


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2013 às 07:46)

Seria uma manhã de 6ª feira caótica!!


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2013 às 08:56)

Depois de um verão seco, seco, (pelo menos na grande Lisboa assim o foi), o Outono aparenta querer entrar, a matar!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (23 Set 2013 às 13:46)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Olá André,
> 
> o próximo fim-de-semana será em principio chuvoso, inclusive na região do Minho, logo a possibilidade de realizar eventos no exterior será um pouco limitada.



Epá a sério?! Já noutro passeio que o meu Pai fez há 2 anos, tinha estado Sol durante 1 mês seguido, e só no dia do passeio choveu! 
Agora vai apanhar chuva outra vez? Já temos o passeio marcado há mais de 3 meses e agora vai ter de desmarcar... que azar do caraças 
Mas obrigado pela resposta Ruipedroo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Set 2013 às 15:37)

Boas, 

Já venho a acompanhar a situação e parece que é mais do que certo que o evento venha a suceder-se, agora falta saber com que intensidade a precipitação vai afectar mais ou menos cada região ... já que vento penso que não vá haver alterações significativas.

A era da pasmaceira parece ter os dias contados!!

Belo regalo para os nossos olhos este ECW:


----------



## cool (23 Set 2013 às 15:47)

Nem mais…
A ultima saída do ecmwf está bastante apetitosa para ao amantes da chuva.
Era bom que o cenário se materializasse….pois além de adorar chuva vivo no campo e a terra não vê água há que tempos.
Aquele momento em que a primeira chuva liberta o aroma da terra, é para mim um dos mais aguardados do ano.
Venha ela!!!


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2013 às 16:38)

Podemos ter trovoada no Norte e Centro na Quarta feira, certo?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Set 2013 às 16:44)

Duvido... 1 ou trovão que possa surgir mas nada mais que isso...

Isso indica instabilidade associada á frente de fraca actividade .. nada mais que isso!!

Os modelos GFS das 12z já começaram a sair!!


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2013 às 17:53)

Região NW, amanhã e 4f haverão condições favoráveis a precipitação localmente forte, essencialmente não convectiva.

Uma pluma de ar húmido ( TPW>30mm) desloca-se sobre a área, apesar da instabilidade ser fraca haverá forçamento dinâmico e orográfico suficientes para que localmente se possam acumular valores de precipitação acima 20mm/3h.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2013 às 18:14)

desgraça completa esta saida do GFS, eu penso que esteja um bocado mal e a subestimar, aqui da minha zona desceu de 43mm para 9mm, nah algo tá a bater mal


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2013 às 20:13)

david 6 disse:


> desgraça completa esta saida do GFS, eu penso que esteja um bocado mal e a subestimar, aqui da minha zona desceu de 43mm para 9mm, nah algo tá a bater mal



O GFS anda um pouco perdido, agora coloca um dilúvio ora tira tudo. Os ensembles mostram que as últimas runs do GFS andam um pouco abaixo da média e de alguns membros do modelo pelo menos aqui na minha zona, os últimos meteogramas não batem nada certo.

Já o ECM parece-me o modelo mais certeiro até ao momento, mas diria que amanhã vai ser o dia chave para a coisa ficar mais alinhada ou então não.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2013 às 20:13)

Hoje será possível ver trovoada sobre o mar?
Pois no radar rain alarm já são visíveis células a noroeste.


----------



## martinus (23 Set 2013 às 20:51)

Em Braga tivemos agora um aguaceiro. Quando começar a trovoar vai ser um "Deus me livre".


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2013 às 20:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS anda um pouco perdido, agora coloca um dilúvio ora tira tudo. Os ensembles mostram que as últimas runs do GFS andam um pouco abaixo da média e de alguns membros do modelo pelo menos aqui na minha zona, os últimos meteogramas não batem nada certo.
> 
> Já o ECM parece-me o modelo mais certeiro até ao momento, mas diria que amanhã vai ser o dia chave para a coisa ficar mais alinhada ou então não.



Isto por aqui parece resumir-se quase simplesmente ao sistema frontal, e depois disso sabe-se lá o que virá aí ... estas previsões sazonais parecem cada vez piores !


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2013 às 21:11)

Muito provavelmente iremos ter uns dias com mais nebulosidade, com valores de temperatura mais próximos daquilo que é normal nesta altura do ano e até alguma precipitação. Tudo isto já é uma mudança radical neste Verão tão monótono.


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2013 às 22:05)

Parece que a precipitação está bem adiantada pois por aqui já morrinhou um bocado , vamos lá ver se o IPMA desta vez mantém o radar actualizado e não continuar a ser um falhanço como nos últimos eventos!


----------



## Pinhalnovo (23 Set 2013 às 22:09)

Teles disse:


> Parece que a precipitação está bem adiantada pois por aqui já morrinhou um bocado , vamos lá ver se o IPMA desta vez mantém o radar actualizado e não continuar a ser um falhanço como nos últimos eventos!



Concordo plenamente, quando ainda por cima é um serviço pago por todos nós. Mas já entendi que aqui no forum tudo o que diga respeito ao IPMA é sagrado.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2013 às 22:13)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Concordo plenamente, quando ainda por cima é um serviço pago por todos nós. Mas já entendi que aqui no forum tudo o que diga respeito ao IPMA é sagrado.



Sempre pode mostrar o seu descontentamento entrando em contacto com eles
 Contacto do IPMA


----------



## Pinhalnovo (23 Set 2013 às 22:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Sempre pode mostrar o seu descontentamento entrando em contacto com eles
> Contacto do IPMA





Caro Aurélio já o fiz por varias vezes e muitas das respostas era que estava em manutenção,  muita  manutenção tem os nossos radares ( mais estranho é algumas manutenções começarem as 10 e 11 da noite ) é caso para dizer que burro velho não toma caminho , se não  servem como devem a população em geral então admitam de uma vez por todas que estão ultrapassados.


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2013 às 22:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Sempre pode mostrar o seu descontentamento entrando em contacto com eles
> Contacto do IPMA



Sabe tão bem como eu que quando temos alguma trovoada ou mesmo um evento forte é maioritariamente as vezes que o radar ou mesmo o site do IPMA  está inop já não é novidade nenhuma , se já actualizaram o site do IM para o IPMA , não me parece que deva dar um passo atrás mas sim um mais avançado mais moderno!Se assim for se der  um passo atrás das duas uma ou é falta de verbas que é o que quero me parecer  que seja , se não é falta de actualização neste caso de alguns membros!


----------



## Nonnu (23 Set 2013 às 22:38)

Ultima imagem de radar as 18:10h
Ultima imagem de satélite as 18h
Ou então meu pc esta avariado e não actualiza :-)


No coments


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2013 às 22:44)

Nonnu disse:


> Ultima imagem de radar as 18:10h
> Ultima imagem de satélite as 18h
> Ou então meu pc esta avariado e não actualiza :-)
> 
> ...




é o teu pc que está avariado 
ultima imagem radar 21h
ultima imagem de satelite 21h


----------



## Pinhalnovo (23 Set 2013 às 22:44)

Teles disse:


> Sabe tão bem como eu que quando temos alguma trovoada ou mesmo um evento forte é maioritariamente as vezes que o radar ou mesmo o site do IPMA  está inop já não é novidade nenhuma , se já actualizaram o site do IM para o IPMA , não me parece que deva dar um passo atrás mas sim um mais avançado mais moderno!Se assim for se der  um passo atrás das duas uma ou é falta de verbas que é o que quero me parecer  que seja , se não é falta de actualização neste caso de alguns membros!




Curioso, nunca ter visto o Exmo. Sr. Diretor do IPMA falar sobre a falta de verbas, assim sendo só vejo uma hipótese........


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2013 às 22:48)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Curioso, nunca ter visto o Exmo. Sr. Diretor do IPMA falar sobre a falta de verbas, assim sendo só vejo uma hipótese........



Há dias veio uma notícia a público em que referia que o novo site do IPMA em que era previsto ser lançado por volta desta época, o lançamento foi adiado para Janeiro por falta de financiamento. Agora se foi o Director do IPMA ou não, não sei.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Set 2013 às 23:47)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Caro Aurélio já o fiz por varias vezes e muitas das respostas era que estava em manutenção,  muita  manutenção tem os nossos radares ( mais estranho é algumas manutenções começarem as 10 e 11 da noite ) é caso para dizer que burro velho não toma caminho , se não  servem como devem a população em geral então admitam de uma vez por todas que estão ultrapassados.



Boa noite Caro Colega,

Concordo na totalidade. Curiosamente não se vê tanta manutenção nos radares da AEMET e da METEO GALICIA e as coisas parecem funcionar bem melhor do lado dos Espanhois no que diz respeito à Meteorologia.

Neste país paga-se tudo e mais nada e depois vê-se o resultado!!!!

Também de referir que a região Norte é a mais prejudicada em termos de cobertura porque simplesmente não temos cá nenhum radar, e ainda vamos ter que esperar quase meio ano se correr tudo bem para termos o radar da Freita a fazer o seu lindo trabalho para esta região!!! Somos obrigados a utilizar os dados do país vizinho... Triste realidade.

Continuação de boa noite.


----------



## Zapiao (23 Set 2013 às 23:48)

Colegas podem explicar porque 6ª feira é assim tao mau dia ? Tem tudo a ver com os valores da precipitaçao?


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2013 às 23:58)

wtf  pessoal, alguem mais experiente dei-a uma opinião em geral, na saida do gfs das 12h por exemplo para a minha zona tinha 43mm, depois às 18h ficou só com 9mm e agora está com 73mm  , eu já suspeitava que nesta saida iria subir a precipitação porque tudo indicava isso mas para tanto?  eu só na sexta feira tenho 45mm ela que venha   , agora o gfs e ecm já estão mais idênticos quanto à precipitação para sexta feira, mas acho um pouco exagero o gfs, o que acham?


----------



## Pinhalnovo (24 Set 2013 às 00:04)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Colega,
> 
> Concordo na totalidade. Curiosamente não se vê tanta manutenção nos radares da AEMET e da METEO GALICIA e as coisas parecem funcionar bem melhor do lado dos Espanhois no que diz respeito à Meteorologia.
> 
> ...




Será que o radar entrou em manutenção as 21 horas? lololo  Já que é dessa hora a última imagem. Acho óptimo que queiram ter um novo site com novas funcionalidades, mas se funcionar tão bem e a tempo e horas como este, é mais uns milhares de euros NOSSOS que vão pelo cano. Não seria bem melhor colocar este a funcionar a tempo e horas em vez de se estarem a meter em aventuras?


----------



## ecobcg (24 Set 2013 às 00:07)

david 6 disse:


> wtf  pessoal, alguem mais experiente dei-a uma opinião em geral, na saida do gfs das 12h por exemplo para a minha zona tinha 43mm, depois às 18h ficou só com 9mm e agora está com 73mm  , eu já suspeitava que nesta saida iria subir a precipitação porque tudo indicava isso mas para tanto?  eu só na sexta feira tenho 45mm ela que venha   , agora o gfs e ecm já estão mais idênticos quanto à precipitação para sexta feira, mas acho um pouco exagero o gfs, o que acham?
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/33y759j.png




É a run das 18Z... sempre dada a muitos exageros... Embora a saída das 12z do ECWMF também mete muita chuva...veremos as próximas saídas. Da chuva ninguém nos livra, resta agora saber as quantidades mais exactas... mas isso só lá para Quarta ou Quinta é que se vai saber melhor...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2013 às 11:15)

UKMO e ECM com uma evolução mais rápida na Sexta indicam mais precipitação a norte (é o que vai acontecer se a depressão avançar mais rápidamente ).

O GFS por outro lado nas saidas das 00h e 06h indicam uma evolução mais lenta para leste na Sexta, fazendo com o que o sistema frontal evolua de forma lenta e por isso surgem aqueles grandes acumulados, que na run das 06h foram ainda mais puxados para cima e abrangendo o território do todo.

Muitas diferenças nos modelos ainda mais no dia de hoje do que no dia de ontem ao contrário daquilo que eu esperava !


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2013 às 11:28)

Hoje existem algumas diferenças entre o GFS e o ECM. Enquanto o ECM coloca o grosso da precipitação a passar a sul do Algarve e ir para a Cádiz (já vi este filme em qualquer sítio) , o GFS tanto da saída das 00, como agora da saída das 06 coloca entre 20 a 30 mm no Sotavento Algarvio, até parece que trocaram os papéis ontem era o ECM a colocar essa precipitação, hoje é o GFS.

O ECM até mostra um buraco no Sotavento Algarvio. 






De realçar, é a elevada precipitação para a zona de Lisboa prevista pelo GFS e depois mais parece uma linha de instabilidade que vai desde Sagres até à zona de Leiria/Coimbra mais ou menos.


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2013 às 12:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> De realçar, é a elevada precipitação para a zona de Lisboa prevista pelo GFS e depois mais parece uma linha de instabilidade que vai desde Sagres até à zona de Leiria/Coimbra mais ou menos.



Eh bruto! (O GFS, claro).
Na próxima run já deverá ser tudo diferente - sabemos que neste tipo de sistemas, cada run é uma surpresa.
Ficam as cartas de previsão para 6ªf, para mais tarde recordar.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Set 2013 às 12:15)

AnDré disse:


> Eh bruto! (O GFS, claro).
> Na próxima run já deverá ser tudo diferente - sabemos que neste tipo de sistemas, cada run é uma surpresa.
> Ficam as cartas de previsão para 6ªf, para mais tarde recordar.



Não diria que vá mudar assim muito, tem sido assim de run para run, o que impressiona !!


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2013 às 12:28)

Parece que o Outono este ano está acertado com o calendário, é neste tipo de eventos que fica demonstrado a grandeza do MeteoPT , bons seguimentos nos proximos dias.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2013 às 12:30)

Penso que para Sexta não se vá alterar vai continuar a mostrar abismalidades de chuva apenas vai mudar a zona afectada mas penso que não fuja muito da Grande Lisboa, Setúbal essa area um pouco mais a norte ou um pouco mais a sul mas não deve já fugir muito disso...quando ao ecm está a delirar mais uma vez e vai se colar ao GFS como quase sempre...


----------



## stormy (24 Set 2013 às 13:02)

miguel disse:


> Penso que para Sexta não se vá alterar vai continuar a mostrar abismalidades de chuva apenas vai mudar a zona afectada mas penso que não fuja muito da Grande Lisboa, Setúbal essa area um pouco mais a norte ou um pouco mais a sul mas não deve já fugir muito disso...quando ao ecm está a delirar mais uma vez e vai se colar ao GFS como quase sempre...



Miguel...os modelos estão impressionantes....estive a ver agora os produtos quase todos do GFS, e a situação de 6f é mesmo muito agressiva...falo especialmente no que toca á precipitação e ventos fortes associados a alguma convecção que poderá ser severa e organizada...e há a agravante desta perturbação ( não é bem uma frente mas uma linha de instabilidade) demorar varias horas a cruzar o território...

Vamos seguir com atenção os modelos...já só faltam 72h..


----------



## Nuage (24 Set 2013 às 13:31)

Dps de tantos dias sem termos novidades,eis que temos animação!

Obrigado a todos os "gurus" deste forum,que o tornam

 tão apaixonante


----------



## Lightning (24 Set 2013 às 13:56)

stormy disse:


> Miguel...os modelos estão impressionantes....estive a ver agora os produtos quase todos do GFS, e a situação de 6f é mesmo muito agressiva...falo especialmente no que toca á precipitação e ventos fortes associados a alguma convecção que poderá ser severa e organizada...e há a agravante desta perturbação ( não é bem uma frente mas uma linha de instabilidade) demorar varias horas a cruzar o território...
> 
> Vamos seguir com atenção os modelos...já só faltam 72h..



Eu não sou de fazer perguntas destas (e este comentário é pessoal, não é dirigido a ninguém) mas agora que algumas coisas se alteraram na rotina do dia-a-dia vou ter mesmo que fazê-la... 

Para a madrugada e início de manhã de sexta-feira, sensivelmente entre as 04h e as 09:30h, já é de esperar bastante precipitação e possíveis ventos fortes? É que a essa hora vou para o trabalho e saio do trabalho, respectivamente, e como o meu único meio é a bicicleta gostava de saber se ainda vai ser possível pedalar a essas horas se os modelos continuarem assim... Ou se vou ter que ir de botas de pescador, capa para a chuva e colocar umas bóias na bicicleta...


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2013 às 14:37)

e eu tão admirado à meia noite de a minha zona ter +ou- 45mm só na sexta, agora mete +ou- 56mm só na sexta  , como já ai disseram eu também penso que não vá alterar muito mais, se descer penso que não será assim muito,  vamos esperar pelas próximas saidas, penso que amanhã já se ficará a saber com mais certeza


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Set 2013 às 14:54)

Este eventro trará mais chuva na Sexta do que no Sábado e Domingo, certo?
Alguém me pode dizer mais ou menos a precipitação prevista para Sábado e Domingo na região do Minho?

Cumps e obrigado.


----------



## rubenpires93 (24 Set 2013 às 15:03)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Este eventro trará mais chuva na Sexta do que no Sábado e Domingo, certo?
> Alguém me pode dizer mais ou menos a precipitação prevista para Sábado e Domingo na região do Minho?
> 
> Cumps e obrigado.



Andre Barbosa para melhores esclarecimentos essa sua dúvida pode ser esclarecida através dos meteogramas produto MeteoPT com base nas run's do GFS. http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Set 2013 às 15:07)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Este eventro trará mais chuva na Sexta do que no Sábado e Domingo, certo?
> Alguém me pode dizer mais ou menos a precipitação prevista para Sábado e Domingo na região do Minho?
> 
> Cumps e obrigado.



Os modelos ainda não chegaram a um consenso nas regiões onde vai chover mais ou a altura exacta da maior precipitação. O GFS neste momento coloca maior severidade no Centro/Sul na 6a feira, enquanto no Minho coloca mais precipitação no final de Sábado e Domingo. O ECMWF mostra precipitação para todo o fim de semana.


----------



## joselamego (24 Set 2013 às 15:36)

Boas tardes a todos.
Pelo que vejo nos modelos e havendo ainda dúvidas quanto à severidade da instabilidade, à quantidade de precipitação, penso que a chuva será generalizada a todo o país. Claro que no litoral deverá cair mais do que no interior.
Atenção que a zona de Lisboa, Setúbal e Estremadura deverá, na sexta, ter uma quantidade de precipitação ainda considerável. 
Também, penso que na próxima semana, de 2 a 10 outubro haverá alguns dias de chuva, ou seja é uma entrada de outono bastante boa.
Aproveitem este evento. Depois de um verão quente e seco é uma dádiva a chuva prevista...


----------



## Vitor Mendes (24 Set 2013 às 16:08)

Boa tarde a todos os que seguem este forum.

Acabei de me registar. Com um fundamento. Acho que este forum ligado aos factores climáticos é fantástico. 
Tenho seguido este fórum há algum tempo (cerca de um ano e meio) e tenho aprendido algumas coisas. 
Só não gosto muito de chuva forte   e vento forte ......
Vivo em Matosinhos,.....e pelo RUN 06 do GFS parece que não vai chegar cá mas pelo ECMWF....parece que não vamos escapar.....a chuva e o vento são bem vindos...desde que não cause estragos e incomode a vida das pessoas.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2013 às 16:17)

Vitor Mendes disse:


> Boa tarde a todos os que seguem este forum.
> 
> Acabei de me registar. Com um fundamento. Acho que este forum ligado aos factores climáticos é fantástico.
> Tenho seguido este fórum há algum tempo (cerca de um ano e meio) e tenho aprendido algumas coisas.
> ...



Bem vindo Vitor Reis, no que toca aos modelos já na Quinta Feira poderá ocorrer um ou outro aguaceiro disperso, mas será na Sexta e Sábado as principais atenções e me quer parecer que será mais a norte e centro a possibilidade de chuva mais forte. 
Parece-me poder afectar mais numa primeira fase a zona de Lisboa e Setubal e depois mais tarde da evolução do dia, a região norte !

Aqui mais a sul ainda muita incerteza !


----------



## Vitor Mendes (24 Set 2013 às 16:26)

Olá Aurélio.

Obrigado pelas boas vindas.
Parece que tens razão. Apesar das incertezas o IPMA lançou o aviso.

_Devido a uma depressão centrada a norte do arquipélago dos Açores, em deslocamento na direção do Golfo da Biscaia, e aos sistemas meteorológicos a ela associados, prevê-se uma mudança do estado do tempo nos próximos dias. 

Assim, entre os dias 25 e 30 de setembro, ocorrerá precipitação, que começará por ser em geral fraca até ao dia 26, sendo forte nos dias 27 e 28, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, dias em que existirá possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e o vento soprará temporariamente forte no litoral e forte a muito forte, com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h, nas terras altas. 

O acompanhamento da situação meteorológica deverá ser efetuado na área Tempo do site do IPMA - www.ipma.pt ._


----------



## Redfish (24 Set 2013 às 16:30)

Chuva essa é garantida, apesar da ultimas saidas GFS mostrarem acumulados bem intensos para Sexta penso que á semelhança do que já aconteceu noutras ocasiões as proximas saidas deverão retirar um pouco a intensidade de precipitação.

Pelo menos assim espero pois da minha parte tenho que fazer uma viagem até Lisboa na sexta de carro para apanhar um avião ao meio dia e as previsões para já não me agradam...

De resto alguns avisos por parte dos organismos oficiais deverão começar a ser emitidos por forma a que as pessoas tomem as devidas precauções.


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2013 às 17:05)

Redfish disse:


> Chuva essa é garantida, apesar da ultimas saidas GFS mostrarem acumulados bem intensos para Sexta penso que á semelhança do que já aconteceu noutras ocasiões as proximas saidas deverão retirar um pouco a intensidade de precipitação.
> 
> Pelo menos assim espero pois da minha parte tenho que fazer uma viagem até Lisboa na sexta de carro para apanhar um avião ao meio dia e as previsões para já não me agradam...
> 
> De resto alguns avisos por parte dos organismos oficiais deverão começar a ser emitidos por forma a que as pessoas tomem as devidas precauções.



na próxima saida, eu penso que vai ser retirado um pouco, mas mesmo assim continuo a achar que vai continuar intenso, vamos ver... mais 40min +ou- e vemos


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2013 às 17:11)

Tal como tinha dito não tirou grande coisa apenas em cada saída coloca ou mais a norte ou mais a sul! Neste caso foi mais a Sul! Se calhar na run das 18Z é de novo Lisboa e arredores  típico de um  SCM se calhar na véspera ainda não acerta onde vai ser com exactidão!!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Set 2013 às 17:15)

david 6 disse:


> na próxima saida, eu penso que vai ser retirado um pouco, mas mesmo assim continuo a achar que vai continuar intenso, vamos ver... mais 40min +ou- e vemos



Bem, aqui para o Algarve e toda a zona a Sul de Setúbal para baixo, agora carregou mais...

Mas continuo a achar que é muita "fruta" e que ao aproximar do dia, as quantidades vão vaixar consideravelmente.


----------



## stormy (24 Set 2013 às 17:18)

A precipitação dada pelos modelos é sempre muito imprecisa pois estes não teem resolução para modelar toda e qualquer nuvem desde um gigante MCS a um pequenino cumulus que possa causar chuva...portanto a precipitação é meramente indicativa.

O que eu vejo aqui é a manutenção de uma sinóptica extrema ao nível da precipitação e da convecção nas regiões a sul dos 39ºN ( aprox Torres vedrasPortalegre).

Há toda uma conjunção de ingredientes...ar muito húmido tropical ( 40+ mm de agua precipitável *instantanea*), forçamento dinâmico causado por uma série de núcleos de vorticidade/baixas de mesoescala, e aproximação de ar mais frio em altura que gerará forte instabilidade termodinâmica.

A isto junta-se o forte vento que será de esperar em todos os níveis devido á sobreposição do jet na periferia da cut off com um cinturão de ventos fortes nos níveis médios e baixos causados pela acelaração do ar quente tropical face ao forte gradiente barométrico.

Temos portanto uma atmosfera muito energética, capaz de gerar os mais variados tipos de tempo severo, desde a precipitação excessiva até a eventos  de convecção organizada capaz de gerar ventos fortes.

Há que ter atenção aos modelos nas próximas runs.

No médio prazo a tendência aponta para que mais ar quente e húmido chegue de SW no inicio da próxima semana, á frente de outro sistema de baixa pressão bastante potente...valerá a pena acompanhar a evolução deste sistema também.


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2013 às 17:56)

bem esta saida continua a dar em força, mas mais para sul, na minha zona desceu de 73mm para 33mm, mas continua com pico na sexta feira, bem para amanhã afinal é só coisas fraquitas? é que parece ter aumentado um pouco aqui na minha zona, santarém, leiria +ou-, será que pode haver algum moderado?


----------



## stormiday (24 Set 2013 às 18:18)

david 6 disse:


> bem esta saida continua a dar em força, mas mais para sul, na minha zona desceu de 73mm para 33mm, mas continua com pico na sexta feira, bem para amanhã afinal é só coisas fraquitas? é que parece ter aumentado um pouco aqui na minha zona, santarém, leiria +ou-, será que pode haver algum moderado?



Pois... benvindo ao clube!! Eu na zona de Aveiro tinha na run anterior 70 e tal de acumulado e agora desceu para 36.0mm, é deprimente 

Espero que as próximas run's sejam mais generosas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2013 às 20:20)

Esta saída das 12 dos modelos veio clarificar mais as coisas, o ECM voltou à carga novamente e aproximou-se do GFS, embora só tenha sido a saída das 00 que desviou-se do cenário que o ECM vinha modulando ao longo dos dias.

Vendo os modelos todos, quase todos os modelos indicam para algo com uma severidade nas regiões do centro/sul, uns mais a sul outros mais a norte mas é no centro/sul que a coisa parece-me que vai ser mais interessante. O modelo da NASA-GEOSS mete um autêntico dilúvio junto ao Algarve.


----------



## Zapiao (24 Set 2013 às 20:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O modelo da NASA-GEOSS mete um autêntico dilúvio junto ao Algarve.



Podes meter o link sff?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2013 às 21:01)

Zapiao disse:


> Podes meter o link sff?



Aqui está: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/geose_cartes.php?ech=3&code=0&mode=2&carte=0&archive=0


----------



## Vitor Mendes (24 Set 2013 às 23:34)

A saída das 18 do GFS é bem menos generosa em termos de chuva. 
Apesar disso o Alentejo e o Algarve vão ter bastante chuva na Sexta. 
No Sábado, em menor quantidade, parece que vai cair no Minho e Douro Litoral. Desta vez o RUN das 12 do ECM ajusta-se ao RUN das 18 do GFS. 
Esperemos pelos próximos para vermos a quantidade de precipitação que vai cair porque os locais parece que já temos.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2013 às 23:53)

O GFS retirou alguma precipitação aqui  na zona de Cascais,embora continuem valores elevados,não está fácil, mas curiosamente colocou mais trovoada, valores de CAPE/LI bem interessantes.


----------



## Zapiao (24 Set 2013 às 23:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui está: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/geose_cartes.php?ech=3&code=0&mode=2&carte=0&archive=0



Sabes dizer se é fiável ?


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 00:07)

realmente em temos de precipitação ficou parecido (aumentou um cadito pouco, continua forte), talvez tenha expandido um pouco mais para cima, mas carregou e bem nas trovoadas 
pessoal e em relação para amanha (quarta feira) acham que é só chuva fraca até ao inicio da tarde como diz o ipma e o ecm, ou pode ser  um pouco mais forte que isso? é que o gfs coloca 2.6mm para amanhã (1.9mm e 0.7mm respectivamente) para a tarde com cape de 300, para a minha zona e aqui no distrito de santarém +ou-


----------



## Candy (25 Set 2013 às 01:15)

Aqui em Peniche já esta manhã houve uma chuvinha. Coisa pouca, mas já piscou o olho 

Vamos ver como vai ser. Estão previstos 21.4mm quando esta tarde previam 18. Sendo aqui bem no centro de certeza que vai dar festa! Chuva e vento estão garantidos, agora vamos ver a intensidade! lol... Já andei hoje a tratar do telhado para não ser surpreendida com entupimentos!


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2013 às 01:34)

Boas..

Nas próximas 56h uma língua de ar tropical húmido cruza (muito) lentamente o território continental.

Nos níveis médios existe uma camada de ar mais seco, proveniente de SE, que deverá limitar a actividade convectiva ao ter um efeito selectivo, permitindo apenas que os updrafts mais fortes subsistam.

Este efeito selectivo poderá limitar a nebulosidade, permitindo um maior aquecimento diurno em especial no interior, inestabilizando a camada de ar húmido nos níveis baixos, permitindo valores de CAPE próximos ou localmente superiores aos 500J/Kg.

Só não teremos mais CAPE porque nos níveis altos ainda domina alguma influencia da dorsal subtropical, com ar relativamente quente e estável.

Por outro lado, existe algum forçamento dinâmico, nomeadamente frentes de brisa que avançam desde SW durante  a tarde e alguns pequenos núcleos de vorticidade associados a uma ou outra pequena perturbação em altura que antecede a chegada do maior núcleo depressionário na 6f.

Sendo assim espera-se uma situação marcada por alguma convecção especialmente em regime diurno e mais frequente no interior/áreas montanhosas...devido ao fraco shear, CAPE marginal e sinóptica pouco impressionante não se espera convecção organizada...no entanto a abundancia de humidade nos níveis baixos poderá alimentar uma ou outra célula mais forte e capaz de gerar precipitação pontualmente intensa.






Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente intensa ( não severo)


----------



## boneli (25 Set 2013 às 01:50)

Boa noite. Eu depois de olhar para os modelos, só tenho uma coisa a dizer!!!!

VENHA ELA E QUANTO MAIS CEDO MELHOR.


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2013 às 08:48)

Bons dias, 

por aqui vai chovendo neste momento

De realçar a previsão do ECM para Sexta-feira, chuva por vezes forte em especial a Norte e parte do Centro com a passagem de uma frente que parece ter já uma actividade considerável..






Nos dias seguintes, e com o aproximar da depressão ao NW, deveremos entrar em regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de  trovoada, em especial no Norte/Centro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Set 2013 às 11:52)

Esta saída das 06 do americano reduz em boa quantidade os valores de precipitação para sexta-feira, mas metendo ainda muita água pelo Algarve (especialmente Sotavento) e no Litoral Norte.

Penso que o que os modelos apresentarem hoje já será mais ou menos aquilo que poderá ocorrer, se bem que nisto da meteorologia nada é certo.


----------



## Vitor Mendes (25 Set 2013 às 12:07)

Cá por Matosinhos esperam-se, segundo a última saída do GFS cerca de 31mm para Sexta-Feira e 33mm para Sábado. 
Depois das saídas dos últimos dias pensei que fosse pior. Já vi muito pior.
Quando isto passar ficamos à espera da chuva e da trovoada da Próxima Quarta-Feira 

O Outono entrou em força...


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 12:17)

saida desgraça, tudo para o sul e tudo para o norte na sexta, o centro que fique com os restos  ,está razoavel para cá até aumentaram as trovoadas, mas precipitação desceu consideravelmente, curiosamente inicialmente colocavam maior precipitação aqui e ainda durou e agora faz tipo um buraco com maior pico no norte e sul, eu acho que só vamos ficar a saber amanha (1 dia antes do acontecimento)


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2013 às 12:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esta saída das 06 do americano reduz em boa quantidade os valores de precipitação para sexta-feira, mas metendo ainda muita água pelo Algarve (especialmente Sotavento) e no Litoral Norte.
> 
> Penso que o que os modelos apresentarem hoje já será mais ou menos aquilo que poderá ocorrer, se bem que nisto da meteorologia nada é certo.



A saída das 00 era bem mais extrema do que esta no Sotavento Algarvio, esta última cortou metade da saída das 00. O Hirlam que é um modelo mesoescala coloca o grosso da precipitação a passar ligeiramente a sul do Algarve em direcção a Cádiz.

Aqui, fica o meteograma das 00, nunca me lembro de ver um meteograma destes.  

Para memória futura:







Esta saída das 06 é bem mais parecida com a saída das 00 do ECM, em termos de precipitação.


----------



## cool (25 Set 2013 às 12:48)

david 6 disse:


> saida desgraça, tudo para o sul e tudo para o norte na sexta, o centro que fique com os restos  ,está razoavel para cá até aumentaram as trovoadas, mas precipitação desceu consideravelmente, curiosamente inicialmente colocavam maior precipitação aqui e ainda durou e agora faz tipo um buraco com maior pico no norte e sul, eu acho que só vamos ficar a saber amanha (1 dia antes do acontecimento)



Calma calma 
O principal é que ela vem aí e parece que temos para uns dias.
Como sabemos, não vale a pena dar muita importancia às saídas no que diz respeito à localização rigorosa da maior fatia da chuva pois a experiência diz-nos que as devemos utilizar com algum distanciamento pois ainda pode variar imenso.


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 13:02)

cool disse:


> Calma calma
> O principal é que ela vem aí e parece que temos para uns dias.
> Como sabemos, não vale a pena dar muita importancia às saídas no que diz respeito à localização rigorosa da maior fatia da chuva pois a experiência diz-nos que as devemos utilizar com algum distanciamento pois ainda pode variar imenso.



pois por isso é que disse também que acho só vamos ficar a saber mesmo +ou- ao certo amanhã, cá para mim só ficamos a saber na saida do gfs das 17.30h e do ecm das 20h de amanha


----------



## cool (25 Set 2013 às 13:20)

david 6 disse:


> pois por isso é que disse também que acho só vamos ficar a saber mesmo +ou- ao certo amanhã, cá para mim só ficamos a saber na saida do gfs das 17.30h e do ecm das 20h de amanha




Na realidade só vamos mesmo saber quando passarmos à fase do now-casting e seguirmos o radar...
Isso é que é certinho.
Esperemos que esteja operacional 
Abraço!


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 13:28)

cool disse:


> Na realidade só vamos mesmo saber quando passarmos à fase do now-casting e seguirmos o radar...
> Isso é que é certinho.
> Esperemos que esteja operacional
> Abraço!



oh claro isso sim a seguir na hora 
tou a dizer saber +ou- se sempre fica mais a norte ou mais a sul ou ao centro, mas de qualquer maneira será um episódio de todo o pais , segundo os ensembles, penso que na próxima saida irá aumentar um pouco no centro novamente, penso que no norte aumente um pouco também, o sul acho que ficará parecido como está agora


----------



## trovoadas (25 Set 2013 às 14:48)

Por aqui já se sente energia no ar...tempo bem abafado Mais dia menos dia a atmosfera tem de descarregar por este corredor. Vamos ver se é desta ou mais tarde, também ainda estamos no início...


----------



## trovoadas (25 Set 2013 às 14:59)

Bons valores de cape/LI  para Sexta...


----------



## Vitor Mendes (25 Set 2013 às 15:10)

No Porto, junto à Ponte do Freixo, já chove desde as 13h. 
É chuva miudinha mas molha...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Set 2013 às 15:19)

Vitor Mendes disse:


> No Porto, junto à Ponte do Freixo, já chove desde as 13h.
> É chuva miudinha mas molha...



Boa tarde e Bem Vindo ao fórum,

Essa chuva miudinha é excelente para preparar os solos completamente secos destes últimos 3 meses.

Cmps.


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Set 2013 às 16:17)

boas tardes a todos e desculpem a ausencia mas o trabalho nao tem dado tréguas. Será que vale a pena carregar as baterias da maquina e preparar as coisas? Se o dia mais chuvoso for na sexta calha me bem porque estou de folga


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Set 2013 às 16:18)

Será que ha probabilidades de umas trovoadas aqui por almada?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Set 2013 às 16:20)

Trovão Almada disse:


> boas tardes a todos e desculpem a ausencia mas o trabalho nao tem dado tréguas. Será que vale a pena carregar as baterias da maquina e preparar as coisas? Se o dia mais chuvoso for na sexta calha me bem porque estou de folga



Aconselho, e vou fazer o mesmo


----------



## Microburst (25 Set 2013 às 17:24)

Desde Fevereiro que não troveja por Almada ou sequer aqui perto. Passou-se o resto do Inverno, a Primavera, o Verão, e nada, a instabilidade fugia daqui a sete pés. Venha ela!


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2013 às 17:35)

GFS12z completamente louco com a situação de 6f...modela ipsis verbis um enorme complexo mesoescalar linear que varreria todo o litoral a sul de lisboa e entraria pelo Alentejo, á frente de uma pequena bolsa depressionária/vórtice á sfc.

Mais um ou outro segmento convectivo linear afectaria também o litoral norte e centro acompanhando esta pluma de instabilidade forte.

Durante a noite para e o dia de Sabado, a aproximação da depressão pelo NW causaria mais actividade convectiva por vezes forte, sob forma de algumas bandas de instabilidade...no entanto a proximidade ao núcleo da perturbação significa menos shear pelo que as hipóteses de tempo severo diminuem gradualmente a partir do fim da tarde de 6f.

Sem duvida uma situação a acompanhar...a presença de até 45mm de TPW indica a possibilidade de alguns locais verem até 100-150mm/6h, e a convecção mais activa facilmente induzirá ventos fortes e talvez mesmo algum tornado.


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 17:44)

como eu esperava, o centro voltou a subir um pouco, aqui na minha zona um pico de 15.3mm que já não aparecia nenhum pico acima dos 10mm prai ha 3 ou 4 saidas, eu acho que só vou ficar convencido onde se dará a maior precipitação daqui a 24h


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Set 2013 às 18:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aconselho, e vou fazer o mesmo



vamos ver .Desde fevereiro que nao apanho umas boas trovoadas.As que deram souberam a pouco.Dia 21-02 acompanhei tudo.houve uma que estremeceu todo o prédio.tenho os videos ,só e pena nao conseguir mostrar.A imagem do meu avatar foi capturada nesse dia


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Set 2013 às 20:10)

O Outono vai, tudo indica entrar em força, com muita chuva na sexta que se prolongará por alguns dias. A situação de sexta é uma situação a acompanhar pois de facto há condições para muita precipitação e tambem bastante vento. Nao me admirava nada se os acumulados nas zonas montanhosas da região Norte superassem os 100 mm. Esperemos para ver. Lá para o meio da próxima semana também tem vindo a ser modelada outra depressao que pode tambem dar muita chuva.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2013 às 20:21)

Para lá do dia de Sábado existem muitas divergências entre o ECM e os outros modelos sendo que este indica a subida da dorsal na PI, e portanto melhor tempo para o sul ( ver diferença na sinoptica da linha do 1010 de pressão) enquanto que os outros modelos indicam a linha do 1010 mais para sul e aquela depressão formada na Segunda bem mais cavada e mais para sul.

No que toca agora apenas ao dia de Sexta, é dificil vislumbrar algo de relevo na previsão do ECM !


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2013 às 22:40)

CARREGA GFS... 

Lindo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2013 às 22:46)

Nem a 36h/48 h os modelos começam a afinar e ainda andam marados, cada saída pode ser uma alegria ou uma tristeza, tudo depende da zona onde vivemos.  Esta saída limpou a chuva mais forte do Algarve e colocou tudo mais a norte e a sua passagem bem mais rápida que nas saídas anteriores. Ainda fica é na muita parra e pouca uva.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Set 2013 às 23:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem a 36h/48 h os modelos começam a afinar e ainda andam marados, cada saída pode ser uma alegria ou uma tristeza, tudo depende da zona onde vivemos.  Esta saída limpou a chuva mais forte do Algarve e colocou tudo mais a norte e a sua passagem bem mais rápida que nas saídas anteriores. Ainda fica é na muita parra e pouca uva.



Não vai haver previsão que nos valha algarvio1980...neste cantinho os eventos significativos de precipitação nunca são vistos pelos modelos. A meu ver será mais uma linha de instabilidade que cruzará o território e bem mais rápido do que o que estamos à espera podendo deixar precipitação significativa mas nada demais, ou seja, regra geral  abaixo dos 40mm. Quanto à convecção mais organizada que possa existir no seu seio e que possa baralhar as contas, isso já é outra conversa! 
O certo é que vamos ter chuva forte a cair sobre o pó porque pelo que estou a ver não vamos ter direito a preliminares. Basicamente quando começar a chover será forte!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2013 às 23:19)

trovoadas disse:


> Não vai haver previsão que nos valha algarvio1980...neste cantinho os eventos significativos de precipitação nunca são vistos pelos modelos. A meu ver será mais uma linha de instabilidade que cruzará o território e bem mais rápido do que o que estamos à espera podendo deixar precipitação significativa mas nada demais, ou seja, regra geral  abaixo dos 40mm. Quanto à convecção mais organizada que possa existir no seu seio e que possa baralhar as contas, isso já é outra conversa!
> O certo é que vamos ter chuva forte a cair sobre o pó porque pelo que estou a ver não vamos ter direito a preliminares. Basicamente quando começar a chover será forte!



Sinceramente de todas as previsões penso que esta será a mais provável, sempre achei que a zona com maior probabilidade de neste primeiro sistema ver precipitação mais forte seria a zona de Lisboa e Setubal e depois o litoral norte.

Já agora olhando a este sistema parece claro que a frente durará no máximo umas duas horas a passar !
Sempre me pareceu que o GFS andava a exagerar pois nunca vi nenhum modelo a dar tanta precipitação !
Isto vai ser muito rápido ...


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 23:53)

esta saida mostra o pico de sexta a subir de novo para a minha zona  aqui esta zona lisboa, setubal, santarem ui


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2013 às 00:07)

Segundo o WRF de Sexta-feira até Domingo:


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2013 às 01:57)

Ensembles do GFS para Lisboa, run das 18h.


----------



## peteluis (26 Set 2013 às 02:11)

Vejam a saída da Estofex...


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 02:19)

peteluis disse:


> Vejam a saída da Estofex...



 possibilidade de tornados e grande pedras de granizo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Set 2013 às 02:41)

peteluis disse:


> Vejam a saída da Estofex...







Ahead of the approaching cut-off low, a very moist tropical air mass is advected northward. Although lapse rates are initially poor in this air mass, but will increase due to lift as the mid-level trough moves slowly east. The rather cool mid-level air mass in the range of the trough axis and the warm sea surface may allow for CAPE in the order of 1000 J/kg according to the latest GFS, so that at least weak instability is expected to be likely.

Along the cold front that will be nearly parallel to the mid-level flow, training storms are expected that will spread into Portugal late in the period. These storms may produce excessive rain along the coasts. Additionally, the very strong low-level wind field exceeding 20 ms at 850 hPa will result in strong low-level vertical wind shear. As a consequence, embedded supercells are forecast capable of producing tornadoes and locally large hail and severe wind gusts. Overall activity will likely go on at Friday morning.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2013 às 03:25)

boa noite alguém pode confirmar-me sff se a RAM  esta em alerta laranja para a precipitação nas zonas montanhosas?

tenho um colega que disse que a informação atualizada diz que sim...já fui ao site do IPMA e vi amarelo..


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2013 às 06:37)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite alguém pode confirmar-me sff se a RAM  esta em alerta laranja para a precipitação nas zonas montanhosas?



Sim. O aviso amarelo que tinha sido lançado na tarde de ontem, passou agora a laranja, mas nas mesmas condições.

---

E entretanto, a pouco mais de 24h de distância, um último carregamento do GFS. Vale o que vale; a partir de agora é mais importante o acompanhamento em directo, dada a localidade deste evento inicial. No entanto, com um cenário do género, é certo que será uma manhã de 6ªf especialmente complicada nos acessos à capital.







E parte do ensemble, para a região de Lisboa:







Repare-se que, apesar de tudo, a média dos cenários resume-se a um pico de aproximadamente *20 mm/6h.*


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2013 às 10:00)

Bem, de acordo com os vários modelos, vem aí chuva e poderá mesmo ser muito forte nalguns locais. Será um seguimento muito interessante! E essencial para se perceber mesmo quais a zonas que irão ser mais afetcadas e qual a intensidade da precipitação que realmente se vai fazer sentir.

Veremos no que isto irá dar...


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2013 às 10:01)

Dados os critérios de emissão dos avisos do IPMA:

Precipitação 	Chuva/Aguaceiros 

*Amarelo......Laranja..........Vermelho*
10 a 20.........21 a 40..........> 40 mm/1h 	Milímetros numa hora
30 a 40.........41 a 60..........> 60 mm/6h 	Milímetros em 6 horas

Não deveria ser lançado um aviso laranja para os distritos do litoral centro e litoral sul tendo em conta as previsões dos modelos? Parece-me bem possível que possam cair entre 41 e 60 mm de água em 6 horas... Aliás, até arrisco dizer ligeiramente mais... 

-----

Não tenho a estação online devido ao problema com o servidor mas irei registar todos os dados deste evento para mais tarde publicar no tópico correspondente.


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2013 às 10:46)

Bom dia, 

Previsões do IPMA para amanhã:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 27.setembro.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu muito nublado.
*Chuva forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, em especial a partir
do início da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, sendo moderado a
forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste, com rajadas da ordem
dos 70 km/h, e forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) nas terras altas,
com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima no litoral Norte e Centro.
Descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do interior.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu muito nublado.
*Chuva forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, em especial a partir
do início da tarde.
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem
dos 70 km/h.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da
temperatura máxima.

GRANDE PORTO:
*Céu muito nublado.
Chuva forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, em especial a partir
do início da tarde.
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem
dos 70 km/h.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima e descida da temperatura máxima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/20ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC


METEOROLOGISTAS: Bruno Café/Madalena Rodrigues.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 26 de setembro de 2013 às 6:9 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Situação a acompanhar, podem ocorrer localmente inundações urbanas , o nível de alerta poderá ser actualizado nas próximas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 11:17)

Bem, o cenário agressivo mantem-se.

Isto está cá com um aspecto.










Concordo com a colocação de aviso laranja, de certeza que vai acontecer isso, ou será que IPMA está à  espera que surjam manchas de precipitação elevada na sua cobertura do radar(como já aconteceu n vezes) para então depois aumentar o nível do aviso?Espero que não.


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2013 às 11:20)

Isto vai de mal a pior...


----------



## Redfish (26 Set 2013 às 11:21)

A Saida das 06 do GFS parece ainda carregar mais nos niveis de precipitação previstos e alargando  a praticamente todo o territorio...

O Estofex tb alerta para a situação (Nivel Laranja).

Apesar de ser previsivel que as proximas saidas reduzam um pouco os acumulados, mas será uma situação potencialmente complicada.

O Alerta Laranja deverá ser emitido certamente nas proximas horas por parte das entidades competentes...


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2013 às 11:23)

ALADIN, run das 0h, carrega também na precipitação na região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, e mais tarde no Algarve.


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2013 às 11:28)

Boas..


Dia de amanhã muito complicado em especial para a região sul e porções do litoral centro.

Uma pluma de ar tropical ( Dew>18ºC, TPW>45mm, Theta-e>60ºC) é empurrada para norte á frente de uma perturbação complexa composta por vários máximos de vorticidade em todos os níveis que orbitam na periferia da cut-off, no seio de uma Atmosfera caracterizada pela presença de um forte fluxo do quadrante sul em todos os níveis alinhado com o jet aos 200-300hpa.

Á medida que se aprofunda a interação entre o ar tropical e a perturbação, forte forçamento dinâmico e arrefecimento gradual dos níveis altos e médios ( aproximação do ar frio em altura) induzem grande instabilidade vertical ( CAPE localmente até 1000-1500J/Kg)  e atividade convectiva explosiva ao longo da margem de fotogénese.
Vários modelos sugerem que com o tempo uma bolsa depressionária insipiente ( low level wave) se formaria em resposta á convecção forte e persistente, cruzando o sul do território....essa low level wave irá incrementar a convergência e o shear mesoescalar .

A presença de shear moderado a forte ( DLS até 45kts e 0-3km shear até 15-20m/s) incrementado ao longo da pequena bolsa depressionária, assim como perfis de veering nos níveis baixos serão suficientes para garantir organização convectiva, a orientação da linha de instabilidade face ao fluxo é favoravel á formação de sistemas convectivos lineares e training cells, com risco de precipitação excessiva ( até 100-150mm/6h), acentuada pela lenta progressão do sistema.

O shear apesar de moderado a forte carece de um caracter rotacional muito expressivo, salvo em alguma situação de mesoescala, pelo que o risco de tornados não é demasiado elevado...no entanto não é de excluir alguma supercélula discreta localmente capaz de gerar um tornado/gustnado.
Prevalece o risco de ventos fortes não tornadicos, de origem convectivo-sinóptica, que poderão superar localmente os 100km.h de rajada.


Depois da passagem da linha mais activa, novas bandas convectivas deverão atingir o norte e centro durante a tarde/noite, mas o shear menos expressivo e CAPE mais baixo limitam algo a ocorrência de convecção severa, no entanto manteem-se condições favoráveis desta vez mais á ocorrência de granizo ( ar mais seco e frio em altura) e rajadas por vezes moderadas a fortes, garantido pelo menos a manutenção de um nível laranja em boa parte do litoral oeste.

Com base nisto lanço um nível vermelho por probabilidade elevada de situações severas pontuais, esse nível é lançado para o* litoral SW e baixo Alentejo,* locais onde teremos mais instabilidade/humidade disponível e onde se espera que passe a região mais dinâmica da perturbação.

*Mais a norte*, um nível laranja cobre o alto Alentejo e litoral norte e centro, por probabilidade baixa a moderada de eventos severos...menos CAPE e humidade limitarão um pouco a probabilidade de convecção severa e organizada, no entanto humidade que resulta dos restos dos complexos convectivos a sul poderá causar chuva forte estratiforme sobre a região.

*No interior nordeste * apenas é lançado o nível amarelo por convecção não severa devido ao CAPE bastante mais fraco...no entanto alguma célula localmente poderá gerar ventos fortes ( devido á conjugação com os ventos sinópticos moderados a fortes já existentes) e precipitação forte, a que se junta chuvas estratiformes com origem no aporte de humidade dos restos das massas convectivas  a sul.














Amarelo ( probabilidade praticamente nula de convecção severa)
- Aguaceiros/trovoada 
- Precipitação localmente forte ( origem maioritariamente não convectiva)
- Vento forte ( maioritariamente não convectivo)


Laranja ( probabilidade baixa a moderada de convecção severa)
- Precipitação excessiva
- Rajadas
- Tornado
- Granizo

Vermelho ( probabilidade alta de convecção severa)
- Precipitação excessiva
- Rajadas
- Tornado
- Granizo


----------



## Vitor Mendes (26 Set 2013 às 11:34)

Bom dia a todos.

A manhã de amanhã nas zonas Centro e Sul não vai ser fácil para quem tiver de se deslocar para o trabalho. 
Realmente os acumulados que o GFS tem mostrado nos últimos Runs incidem nestas zonas   
O próprio ECM já arrastou, no Run das 00h, os acumulados para o Centro e Sul para o dia de amanhã e mais para Norte no Sábado, ainda que em menor quantidade


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2013 às 12:15)

O AROME tem várias manchas de 40mm em 3 horas... vai ser uma frente com bastante chuva felizmente coincidente com a maré baixa mas os sistemas pluviais vão ter problemas com estas quantidades.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2013 às 12:25)

Agreste disse:


> O AROME tem várias manchas de 40mm em 3 horas... vai ser uma frente com bastante chuva felizmente coincidente com a maré baixa mas os sistemas pluviais vão ter problemas com estas quantidades.



*Tem manchas de 60 mm em 3 horas, ali na zona de Grândola, existe ali um ponto meio branco deve ser mais de 90 mm.* No Algarve tem uma pequena mancha de 50 mm na zona de São Brás de Alportel/Barranco Velho mais ou menos.








Para nós, diria que os melhores modelos são: o ECM, o Aladdin, o Hirlam e o Arome, o GFS está fora está muito fraco. 

Se cair 40 mm em 1 hora que pode muito bem acontecer em Faro e Olhão, nem a maré baixa nos salva das inundações urbanas, amanhã é um dia perigoso para se estacionar no Largo de São Francisco.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2013 às 12:28)

A última saída do Arome está boa está!


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2013 às 12:37)

Esses valores são extremos... toda a frente parece ter em certos momentos chuva torrencial. 60mm ou mais já entra dentro do nível vermelho.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2013 às 12:40)

Agreste disse:


> Esses valores são extremos... toda a frente parece ter em certos momentos chuva torrencial. 60mm ou mais já entra dentro do nível vermelho.



Julgo que IPMA não deverá demorar a actualizar os seus Avisos para, pelo menos, Laranja em alguns distritos.


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2013 às 12:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Julgo que IPMA não deverá demorar a actualizar os seus Avisos para, pelo menos, Laranja em alguns distritos.



Sim, assim se espera...

Nesta altura os modelos globais são meros indicadores. Mesosalares como o ALADIN ou AROME devem ser seguidos com mais atenção, sobretudo no que aos acumulados diz respeito.

Situação com algum grau de severidade a ser acompanhada com a devida moderação.


----------



## boneli (26 Set 2013 às 13:14)

Boas tardes

Está se a compor algo interessante ...principalmente a sul da Serra da Estrela!!! Em alguns locais parece mesmo um pouco severo em termos de quantidade de chuva, mas só na altura é que vamos saber onde essas manchas mais alaranjadas vão passar. Por isso cautela q.b!
Penso que será mesmo esse motivo para alertas laranjas ainda não terem sido lançados. A incerteza dos locais e talvez se de facto se confirmam esses valores de precipitação tão elevados em tão pouco tempo. Talvez mais para o final do dia o IPMA tenha mais certezas...digo eu não sei!

Aqui por cima menos chuva mas ainda assim avizinham-se uns dias generosos!


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2013 às 13:26)

O mesoescala WRF também está "bonito" está....


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2013 às 13:30)

Geiras;391306]O mesoescala WRF também está "bonito" está....


Boa tarde


Onde posso consultar esse modelo para a RAM?

obg


----------



## Aboadinho (26 Set 2013 às 13:32)

Agreste disse:


> O AROME tem várias manchas de 40mm em 3 horas... vai ser uma frente com bastante chuva felizmente coincidente com a maré baixa mas os sistemas pluviais vão ter problemas com estas quantidades.



Maré Cheia amanhã às 09:06 em Lisboa, que é potencialmente um período crítico de precipitação... 

http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php?prodid=5


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2013 às 13:33)

icewoman disse:


> Geiras;391306]O mesoescala WRF também está "bonito" está....
> 
> 
> Boa tarde
> ...



Desconheço


----------



## NunoBrito (26 Set 2013 às 13:43)




----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2013 às 14:10)

Muita atenção mesmo a Lisboa bem de manhã :|


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2013 às 14:17)

Previsões de GFS (06z) e Arome (00z):











Em termos de localização e valores de precipitação os 2 modelos aparentam estar em concordância, veremos as próximas saídas do GFS e a saída das 12z do AROME que só deverá estar disponível após a meia-noite.


----------



## 1337 (26 Set 2013 às 14:20)

No Norte praticamente nem vai chover, uns 10 mm no máximo amanhã, enfim vai tudo la pra baixo :/


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Set 2013 às 14:58)

O Hirlam-Aemet  até tem umas quantias de precipitação generosas aqui para o Norte! 

 (08:00-27 Set)




 (11:00-27 Set)




 (14:00-27 Set)


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 15:00)

isto vai ser lindo vai, e eu estando no sul do distrito de santarém e a 85km de lisboa, estou bastante curioso  e ainda por cima logo de manhã tenho de ir à Caparica tratar de uns assuntos, ou seja, vem ela para cá e vou eu para lá, por me debaixo dela


----------



## james (26 Set 2013 às 15:10)

O pos - frontal ate pode ser interessante no Norte !


----------



## fishisco (26 Set 2013 às 15:16)

amanha teremos alguma animacao mas o gfs tem insistindo em bastante animacao no norte para terca... a ver vamos


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2013 às 16:32)

(comentário sarcástico...) Lisboa vai virar a Atlântida..  

A cada saída está pior... Bem já agora metam um buraco preto por cima de Portugal não?


----------



## Stinger (26 Set 2013 às 16:35)

Lisboa deve ter lá um iman que todos os eventos vao para lá , era alturas a ver imagens de lisboa carregada de trovoadas


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 16:37)

eheh tambem vou apanhar bem


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2013 às 16:39)

Agora deu-me uma coisinha


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 16:40)

Ui esses *50 mm* a passar mesmo junto à minha zona. 
Inundações com fartura na baixa de Cascais,isso é certo.


----------



## Candy (26 Set 2013 às 17:29)

Olá, alguém me consegue explicar a imagem deste link? Tipo às 18, parece um dilúvio aqui na zona de Peniche. Será? Ou já alguma run alterou isto?

http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/browse_gfs.php?time=0&dtg=2013092612&type=precip


A minha máquina já está prontinha para a manhã de sexta feira


----------



## Névoa (26 Set 2013 às 17:39)

No meio destas predições apocalípticas, a previsão de dez dias do site do IPMA para o Porto é de uma normalidade assombrosa, e até o desenho de nuvem mais carregada com relâmpago acoplado, a ilustrar a previsão para sábado, já foi substituído por uma nuvem mais escura, outra mais clara e o sol a espreitar de fundo.

Eu sempre reparo no índice ultravioleta, este raramente mente: 6 hoje, 3 amanhã e 4 para sábado. Sinceramente, acho que vai chover no Porto neste período, mas que será algo normalíssimo e de pequena escala, e que mesmo o sol irá marcar uma certa presença neste dias. De uma certa forma, são os modelos a falharem bastante, e novamente adiarem/retirarem tudo na última hora.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Set 2013 às 17:51)

Névoa disse:


> No meio destas predições apocalípticas, a previsão de dez dias do site do IPMA para o Porto é de uma normalidade assombrosa, e até o desenho de nuvem mais carregada com relâmpago acoplado, a ilustrar a previsão para sábado, já foi substituído por uma nuvem mais escura, outra mais clara e o sol a espreitar de fundo.
> 
> Eu sempre reparo no índice ultravioleta, este raramente mente: 6 hoje, 3 amanhã e 4 para sábado. Sinceramente, acho que vai chover no Porto neste período, mas que será algo normalíssimo e de pequena escala, e que mesmo o sol irá marcar uma certa presença neste dias. De uma certa forma, são os modelos a falharem bastante, e novamente adiarem/retirarem tudo na última hora.



Não concordo. Essas nuvens de que falas, escuras com trovão são as que aparecem aquando da previsão dos modelos, nunca muito fiaveis, depois o IPMA atualiza a sua previsão, mudando o tal mapa com os desenhos atualizado.
Quanto ao retirar tudo e ao sol, não penso que os modelos tenham retirado tudo, pois para o Porto dão "muita" chuva, mas será mais "distribuída" pelo fim de semana, pois no Norte espera-se mais chuva no sábado que na sexta, em certos locais. Sol já se previa, pois vamos estar em regimes de aguaceiros, ou seja por vezes céu muito nublado e aguaceiros, podendo estes ser fortes e de vez em quando abertas.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2013 às 17:53)

No Norte não deverá chover tanto como no Centro e Sul pelo menos durante o dia de amanhã. No entanto a precipitação vai estar distribuída pelo fim de semana, pelo que também são de esperar acumulados decentes.


----------



## dASk (26 Set 2013 às 18:09)

Eu que me lembre nunca tinha visto a previsão de + de 60mm em 6 horas aqui para a minha zona.. E a tão curta distância penso que vai ser bastante problemático com a agravante da preia mar ser praticamente a meio desse período (cerca das 9h) Até tenho algum receio de ir pelo IC32 amanhã porque o pessoal não sabe andar na AE com esta chuva toda, a juntar a isso a falta de limpeza de sarjetas e cursos de água porque o pessoal da câmara esqueceu-se que o verão ja acabou, a confirmar-se estas previsões amanhã vai ser um dia com muitas ocorrências


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2013 às 18:15)

Tal como tinha dito a dias não falhou e o modelo (GFS) até mostrava o sitio mais afectado  a uns dias, eu sempre disse ligeiramente mais a norte ou a sul mas Lisboa e Setúbal estavam no alvo principal e assim será!! o local tanto pode ser Lisboa como mais acima ligeiramente como mais abaixo isso só na hora se vai saber mas a zona e esta! Quanto aos 50/60mm não se fiem nisso podem cair 50mm como 150mm isso depende da velocidade de deslocação e de células que possam surgir atrás da célula mãe mas coladas a esta muito frequente neste tipo de situações não penso que seja uma grande célula apenas mas varias juntas uma se calhar a se destacar das outras veremos!


----------



## Névoa (26 Set 2013 às 18:28)

Bem, se os ideogramas com nuvenzinhas ilustram minimamente a realidade, Lisboa ainda está com uma previsão mais amena que o Porto para o fim-de-semana, e como o resto do país estas cidades estão sob aviso amarelo, o que não deixa de ser estranho. O índice UV para Lisboa nos próximos dias é de 3.

Desculpem-me se pareço negativista ou amarga, mas é que me sinto como o burro atrás da cenoura (e não é a primeira vez), afinal o tempo vai mudar, vai ser mais suportável, mas nunca é o dia, e o amanhã vira sempre depois de amanhã.

Boa sorte a todos que apanharem tempestades, e não se esqueçam das fotografias!


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2013 às 18:32)

Névoa disse:


> Bem, se os ideogramas com nuvenzinhas ilustram minimamente a realidade, Lisboa ainda está com uma previsão mais amena que o Porto para o fim-de-semana, e como o resto do país estas cidades estão sob aviso amarelo, o que não deixa de ser estranho. O índice UV para Lisboa nos próximos dias é de 3.
> 
> Desculpem-me se pareço negativista ou amarga, mas é que me sinto como o burro atrás da cenoura (e não é a primeira vez), afinal o tempo vai mudar, vai ser mais suportável, mas nunca é o dia, e o amanhã vira sempre depois de amanhã.
> 
> Boa sorte a todos que apanharem tempestades, e não se esqueçam das fotografias!



Já foi dito mas volto a frisar... Os símbolos ou previsão significativa não qerem dizer absolutamente nada. São inseridos na previsão a 3 dias e automáticos na previsão a mais de 3 dias. Mas para consulta do estado de tempo no site a única a ter em conta é a previsão descritiva. 

PS: Já agora ainda não existe qualquer aviso para o fim de semana, os avisos são válidos até ao fim do dia de amanhã, sendo que ainda serão certamente atualizados.


----------



## fishisco (26 Set 2013 às 19:04)

bom hj nao choveu logo amanha a chuva vai cair em solo completamente seco... depois de incendios e tudo... nao hvera risco de derrocadas? e q mesmo p aqui, zona norte o gfs da 20mm em 3h...


----------



## LuisFilipe (26 Set 2013 às 19:32)

estou assustado com as previsoes para esta madrugada, colocam 50mm para coimbra!


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2013 às 19:53)

Umas vezes mais a norte outras mais a sul. Devemos considerar que toda a superfície frontal tem condições para descarregar uns 30 ou 40mm numa hora ou pouco mais tempo que isso em zonas bem orientadas a sudoeste.


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2013 às 20:12)

Agreste disse:


> Umas vezes mais a norte outras mais a sul. Devemos considerar que toda a superfície frontal tem condições para descarregar uns 30 ou 40mm numa hora ou pouco mais tempo que isso em zonas bem orientadas a sudoeste.




Concordo, 

penso que esta última run do ECM, e olhando ao Satélite, está mais aproximada à realidade que poderá eventualmente acontecer:












Nesta última carta para amanhã ás 12 UTC, são bem visíveis aglomerados com precipitações mais intensas, distribuídas um pouco por todo o País.

Imagem satélite actual:






Vamos ver o  que acontece


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2013 às 20:19)

O Hirlam Aemet 0.16º coloca entre 20 a 30 mm amanhã em todo o litoral algarvio, já o Hirlam Aemet 0.05º coloca entre 30 a 50 mm no Algarve Central entre as 13h e as 16 h (imagem abaixo).






A AEMET já colocou a província de Huelva em aviso laranja, enquanto por cá, o aviso amarelo já devia ter sido posto em laranja, mas devem estar à espera das saídas dos modelos seja ele o ECM, o Aladdin e Arome.


----------



## CptRena (26 Set 2013 às 20:52)

Previsão euronews de precipitação para hoje, esta noite e amanhã respectivamente















Previsão global para amanhã







O site oficial é http://www.euronews.com/weather/europe/portugal/

No meu _site_ encontram com uma perspectiva mais global, ou seja, os produtos todos numa única página (hoje, esta noite e amanhã; global, precipitação, temperatura e vento). Dica: depois dentro do site encontram um botão (à esquerda do "Voltar") para abrir numa janela à parte, para melhor visionamento.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2013 às 21:20)

Avisos laranja para o litoral e Sul do País, para precipitação e baixa probabilidade de fenómenos extremos de vento.


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2013 às 21:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Avisos laranja para o litoral e Sul do País, para precipitação e baixa probabilidade de fenómenos extremos de vento.



É a primeira vez que vejo uma descrição assim mas também não percebo o sentido da mesma... Se a probabilidade é baixa então porque adianta falar nela?

---

Esta carta mata tudo.







Actualização do ESTOFEX...






Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 27 Sep 2013 06:00 to Sat 28 Sep 2013 06:00 UTC
Issued: Thu 26 Sep 2013 20:18
Forecaster: TUSCHY

A level 1 was issued for Portugal and parts of W-Spain mainly for excessive rain, a few tornado events and isolated large hail/strong to severe wind gusts.


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2013 às 21:33)

Lightning disse:


> É a primeira vez que vejo uma descrição assim mas também não percebo o sentido da mesma...* Se a probabilidade é baixa então porque adianta falar nela?*
> 
> ---
> 
> Esta carta mata tudo.



Se a probabilidade fosse nula ou inexistente é que não adiantaria falar, agora se é baixa, quer dizer que é pouco provável, mas pode acontecer...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2013 às 21:51)

Seja ela alta ou média, nunca poderiam dizer isso ou lançava-se o pânico na população. Prever microbursts, downbursts e tornados tem sempre um limiar de dúvida gigantesco, portanto se há muitas condições vale mais dizer baixa probabilidade e talvez acontecer do que não dizer nada e depois termos um tornado de Tomar ou Silves e acabar a comunicação social a fazer controvérsias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2013 às 21:56)

Lightning disse:


> É a primeira vez que vejo uma descrição assim mas também não percebo o sentido da mesma... Se a probabilidade é baixa então porque adianta falar nela?
> 
> ...



Não concordo, se a probabilidade de existir é de 2 a 5% de ocorrer um fenómeno extremo de vento, imagina agora se amanhã ocorre um tornado no sul do país, todos cairiam em cima do IPMA que não previu, que não avisou. Ao menos, assim joga-se pelo seguro e o tornado de Lagoa no ano passado ainda está bem na memória de todos e principalmente dos algarvios e nesse dia todos criticaram o IPMA não ter tido nada.


----------



## fishisco (26 Set 2013 às 21:58)

pois mas so lancou a esta hora... ja mta gente n vai saber... e como n avisasse... 

outra coisa meia estranha... moro na fronteira dos distritos porto-braga- vila real e dois deles estao a laranja e um a amarelo... aqui estamos com aviso laranja do outro lado do rio em amarelo... enfim...


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2013 às 22:22)

Os níveis de alerta aumentaram e estão mais de acordo com as quantidades de precipitação esperadas, a informação também está a passar nos media sem exageros de fim do mundo... Está tudo dentro do previsto.


----------



## quim_mane (26 Set 2013 às 22:28)

Eu quero é trovoadas!


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2013 às 22:31)

Snifa disse:


> Se a probabilidade fosse nula ou inexistente é que não adiantaria falar, agora se é baixa, quer dizer que é pouco provável, mas pode acontecer...





SpiderVV disse:


> Seja ela alta ou média, nunca poderiam dizer isso ou lançava-se o pânico na população. Prever microbursts, downbursts e tornados tem sempre um limiar de dúvida gigantesco, portanto se há muitas condições vale mais dizer baixa probabilidade e talvez acontecer do que não dizer nada e depois termos um tornado de Tomar ou Silves e acabar a comunicação social a fazer controvérsias.





algarvio1980 disse:


> Não concordo, se a probabilidade de existir é de 2 a 5% de ocorrer um fenómeno extremo de vento, imagina agora se amanhã ocorre um tornado no sul do país, todos cairiam em cima do IPMA que não previu, que não avisou. Ao menos, assim joga-se pelo seguro e o tornado de Lagoa no ano passado ainda está bem na memória de todos e principalmente dos algarvios e nesse dia todos criticaram o IPMA não ter tido nada.



Calma gente  pronto concordo com o que dizem e já fiquei a perceber melhor, sim realmente é verdade, é melhor referir o detalhe mesmo que este pareça insignificante do que não referi-lo de todo e depois acarretar com as consequências...


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2013 às 22:35)

Desta vez o Ipma fez muito bem em lançar estes avisos, mas fez muito mal em retirar a reflectividade do radar.Agora como é que a pessoa vai prever o surgimento de um tornado em determinada célula ou saber se um tornado está no solo. 
Desta vez vai ser muito mas mesmo muito difícil de prever um tornado, pois não temos um radar com reflectividade. Quando ocorreu o tornado de Novembro de 2012 em Silves tínhamos reflectividade agora onde ela pára?


----------



## CptRena (26 Set 2013 às 22:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> Desta vez o Ipma fez muito bem em lançar estes avisos, mas fez muito mal em retirar a reflectividade do radar.Agora como é que a pessoa vai prever o surgimento de um tornado em determinada célula ou saber se um tornado está no solo.
> Desta vez vai ser muito mas mesmo muito difícil de prever um tornado, pois não temos um radar com reflectividade. Quando ocorreu o tornado de Novembro de 2012 em Silves tínhamos reflectividade agora onde ela pára?



Também não ias muito longe com a reflectividade com aquela resolução. É mesmo mais para ver onde será possível a formação de fenómenos extremos e para ver onde vem a chuva e a sua intensidade. Para detectar esses fenómenos, além do radar ter o lag que tem (que agora nem tem nada mas é) e quando mostra já o tornado se formou e se dissipou, a resolução não é suficiente para detectar facilmente, a menos que seja uma estrutura ainda com algum calibre para registar uma assinatura decentemente detectável.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Set 2013 às 22:46)

Para mim, existem 3 factores de risco a considerar: 

- Eventuais rajadas de vento pontuais, que poderão causar estragos. Nesta altura do ano, devemos considerar as tendas e as árvores completamente vestidas de folhas, favorecendo potenciais estragos. 

- Precipitação acumulada. Aqui penso que não haverá perigo de inundações em locais fora das povoações. O solo está seco, terá alguma capacidade de minorar o escoamento. Mesmo assim, nas zonas onde ocorreram incêndios, o transporte de lama de cinzas, irá certamente depositar-se nas barragens e dificultar o tratamento de água para consumo. Não creio que hajam cheias, exceto nos locais onde exista falta de limpeza nas linhas de água.

- Precipitação horária elevada (>30mm/h). Pode provocar entupimentos nas artérias urbanas, saltar tampas, enfim o costume nos locais onde historicamente ocorre (ex: sacavém).

Tenho reparado que as atenções estão centradas em Lisboa, Setúbal, Santarém e Beja, relativamente à precipitação horária. Mas e quanto à precipitação acumulada, como será a distribuição? A atenção está toda nos mapas das 6h às 12h, mas no interior centro e sul, devemos ter atenção a precipitação entre as 9h e as 15h (pena não haver mapa), pois acredito que muitos locais não fiquem atrás do litoral em termos de precipitação total. 

Existe probabilidade das células se desenvolverem em direção ao interior? Talvez a falta de aquecimento diurno o impeça, mas receio que haja surpresas, quando mais não seja, devido à orografia de algumas regiões.

A probabilidade de ocorrer tornados é baixa como foi referido (apesar do mapa do estofex), contudo deverá ser possível observar alguma ou outra tromba de água no mar (local facilmente observavel).

Ps: amanhã vai ser nowcasting o dia todo, com o radar no ecrã!


----------



## Zapiao (26 Set 2013 às 22:46)

Colegas, aqui por Coimbra amanha teremos trovoada tambem?


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2013 às 22:47)

Miguel96 disse:


> Desta vez o Ipma fez muito bem em lançar estes avisos, mas fez muito mal em retirar a reflectividade do radar.Agora como é que a pessoa vai prever o surgimento de um tornado em determinada célula ou saber se um tornado está no solo.
> Desta vez vai ser muito mas mesmo muito difícil de prever um tornado, pois não temos um radar com reflectividade. Quando ocorreu o tornado de Novembro de 2012 em Silves tínhamos reflectividade agora onde ela pára?



A reflectividade continua lá... 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp

Configura assim:

*Selecione RADAR: *
Coruche/CL

*Selecione produto: *
Máximos da Reflectividade (dBZ)


----------



## Andre Barbosa (26 Set 2013 às 22:49)

E por Braga o que será de esperar?


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2013 às 22:52)

Lightning disse:


> A reflectividade continua lá...
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp
> 
> ...



Finalmente, mas de tarde não dava a reflectividade.
Obrigado pela informação


----------



## Zapiao (26 Set 2013 às 22:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> Finalmente, mas de tarde não dava a reflectividade.
> Obrigado pela informação



E acho que está bloqueado nas 20h 50


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2013 às 23:07)

Lightning disse:


> A reflectividade continua lá...
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp
> 
> ...



A hora  Só dá uma imagem e é de vez em quando.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (26 Set 2013 às 23:18)

Pessoal, não há radar certo?
Não é revolução, não é deitar a baixo ninguém, mas façam como eu, exponham o que sentem aqui:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/siteinfo/contacto.jsp

nada que não estejamos habituados...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Set 2013 às 23:23)

Mas é que já cansa, sempre a mesma coisa em relação ao radar do IPMA!!!


----------



## Pinhalnovo (26 Set 2013 às 23:54)

Ralativamente ao radar, questionei o IPMA sobre o já habitual problema passo a transcrever o e-mail enviado e recebido

" 
Caro Sr. ,

Agradecemos o seu contacto. 

A falta de atualização que refere, tem vindo a afetar um tipo específico de produto (máximos de refletividade) devido a um problema técnico associado ao fluxo de informação na rede do IPMA. Estão a ser efetuados testes no sentido de resolver este problema com a máxima brevidade.  

Quanto ao desfasamento que menciona, sem prejuízo de poder ocorrer eventualmente devido a qualquer problema técnico, esclarece-se o seguinte: a hora que figura na legenda das imagens de radar designa-se por UTC (tempo universal coordenado) ou GMT (tempo médio de Greenwich). Durante o período da hora de verão, a hora local encontra-se adiantada de 1 hora em relação à hora UTC (ou GMT), sendo coincidentes durante a hora de inverno. Por este motivo, durante o período mencionado poder-se-á visualizar uma imagem recentemente atualizada na nossa página, por exemplo com a hora 12 UTC (ou 12 GMT) a qual, na realidade, corresponde à nossa hora local 13h. Isto poderá explicar uma diferença horária que, nesse caso, não corresponderá a qualquer desfasamento.    

Gratos pela atenção

Informações IPMA





Em 24-09-2013 11:56,  escreveu:

Exmos. Srs,

Como entusiasta da ciência metereologica e seu acompanhamento, gostaria de vos perguntar o seguinte:

Porque razão o radar meteorológico esta tantas vezes parado ou pelo menos sem actualizações no website, e outras vezes a sua actualização é completamente desfasada do tempo real não permitindo fazer o acompanhamento real das situações?


Muito Obrigado





-- 

Informações IPMA
Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P.
Rua C ao Aeroporto
1749-077 Lisboa
Telefone: +351 218 447 000
Fax: +351 218 402 370 "


----------



## Candy (26 Set 2013 às 23:59)

Houve alguma alteração??? Não estou a conseguir visualizar os mapas 
Só consigo abrir o windguro e ai tira precipitação a Peniche!!! Passou de 24.3 para 17.7mm, às 10h da manhã.
Também apontam para uma diminuição da intensidade do vento. 
Não entendo! Na Nazaré, Óbidos e praia de Santa Cruz a intensidade da chuva e vento continua altíssima! 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... 

Enquanto isso foram limpas as folhas das palmeiras aqui pela rua, mas ficaram em monte na rua para serem levadas amanhã! Se ainda lá estiverem claro. looool...


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 00:16)

nao e por nada... mas o gfs carregou ainda mais na chuva p amanha de manha no norte...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2013 às 00:25)

E o AROME foca a atenção em Setúbal e depois quase rebenta a escala no eixo Sines-Portalegre.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Set 2013 às 00:29)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Mas é que já cansa, sempre a mesma coisa em relação ao radar do IPMA!!!



Já estamos a bater novamente na mesma tecla.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Set 2013 às 00:33)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> E por Braga o que será de esperar?



Boa noite Caro Vizinho,

Espera-se quebrar a monotonia que se fez sentir neste fórum durante muitas semanas neste simpático verão. 

Pela Bracara Augusta espera-se alguma animação: Precipitação por vezes forte e rajadas de vento moderadas. Poderemos levar também com algumas trovoadas isoladas na região.

Resumindo: Alguma animação que faz bem parte do verdadeiro "Outono" aqui no Baixo Minho.

Cmps e Bom Nowcasting para amanhã.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (27 Set 2013 às 00:38)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Já estamos a bater novamente na mesma tecla.




Enquanto o IPMA for pago pelos NOSSOS descontos, sim é legitimo exigir.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2013 às 00:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> E o AROME foca a atenção em Setúbal e depois quase rebenta a escala no eixo Sines-Portalegre.



Que raio sao esses modelos que nem metem precipitaçao para Coimbra ?????


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2013 às 00:51)

Há alternativas:

MeteoGalicia (Região Norte) :

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action?request_locale=gl

Não batam mais no ceguinho! Não vale a pena!


----------



## Norther (27 Set 2013 às 01:02)

aquela célula vai direitinha a zona Lisboa


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2013 às 01:08)

Norther disse:


> aquela célula vai direitinha a zona Lisboa



Sat 24? Em que seCçao?


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Set 2013 às 01:25)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Vizinho,
> 
> Espera-se quebrar a monotonia que se fez sentir neste fórum durante muitas semanas neste simpático verão.
> 
> ...



Boas
Caro Vizinhos, 

Eu espero aqui em Bouro Santa Marta, bem perto de Braga que a animação chegue. Tentarei estar no melhor ponto para poder documentar tal animação.

Abraços


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2013 às 01:27)

Está bruta...
Veremos.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 01:31)

Zapiao disse:


> Sat 24? Em que seCçao?



http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg


----------



## tlaloc (27 Set 2013 às 01:42)

Uma boa alternativa ás previsões do IPMA: meteo.ist.utl.pt


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Set 2013 às 03:33)

Parece-me que afinal já não vai passar por cima de Lisboa mas ao lado, pelo mar.


----------



## Mix (27 Set 2013 às 03:37)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Parece-me que afinal já não vai passar por cima de Lisboa mas ao lado, pelo mar.



As células que vão passar por Lisboa e dar muita precipitação são agora aquelas que se estão a formar logo a seguir a essa que te referiste..


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Set 2013 às 03:40)

Mix disse:


> As células que vão passar por Lisboa e dar muita precipitação são agora aquelas que se estão a formar logo a seguir a essa que te referiste..



Sim, estava a referir-me àquela que estava a passar lá agora


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2013 às 04:40)

Vale o que vale, visto que neste momento já estamos dentro do evento.
Mas a run das 0h, do GFS, agora a sair, prevê o seguinte para as próximas horas:

Acumulados de precipitação das 4h às 7h:








Das 7h ás 10h:







Das 10h às 13h:


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2013 às 06:43)

essa saida gostei aqui para coruche 19.3mm às 9h e 27.8mm às 12h


----------



## Reportorio (27 Set 2013 às 10:12)

Vejo previsões com muita precipitação mas nada na realidade (ou seja muita casca pouco sumo) pelo satélite/radares parece não tanto passar por Lisboa mas mais para o interior.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2013 às 10:19)

Para quem já anda nisto há alguns anos e já sabe... os modelos têm de ser levados com prudência, são formulas numéricas e como tal falíveis.
Está a ser um dia normal de Outono! As previsões alarmistas não se verificaram... E ainda bem!


----------



## tucha (27 Set 2013 às 11:18)

E o preto  do céu tornou-se mais branco, e o ventou abrandou...

Paraece que a animação ou fica para a tarde ou para outro dia, talvez umas trovoadas nocturnas  ou ao nascer do dia como hoje para se acordar em beleza...:-)


----------



## Trovão Almada (27 Set 2013 às 11:21)

tucha disse:


> E o preto  do céu tornou-se mais branco, e o ventou abrandou...
> 
> Paraece que a animação ou fica para a tarde ou para outro dia, talvez umas trovoadas nocturnas  ou ao nascer do dia como hoje para se acordar em beleza...:-)



foi um amanhecer bem agradavel.Ja tinha saudades.Vamos ver se ha algo mais a tarde


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2013 às 11:52)

Bom parece que será uma situação normal de chuva...Não vejo nada de gravoso tanto nos modelos que já recuaram bastante como no nowcasting nos radares. A linha de instabilidade batalhou muito desde madrugada com algo que a desgastou bastante e agora vai acelerar de tal modo que não terá tempo de deixar as tais quantidades de precipitação que eram previsíveis ontem. No entanto os valores de precipitação serão sempre interessantes na ordem dos 20-30mm e para já está garantido mais alguns dias de precipitação pela frente


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2013 às 12:11)

O meteociel mete 1 diluvio dos deuses ás 14h para a zona centro nesta saída das 6h


----------



## vitamos (27 Set 2013 às 12:27)

Zapiao disse:


> O meteociel mete 1 diluvio dos deuses ás 14h para a zona centro nesta saída das 6h



O meteociel não é um modelo, é um servidor, presumo que queiras dizer o GFS...

Independentemente disso a imagem a que te referes diz respeito ao acumulado no periodo 06z-14z. Pelo que parte do previsto pode eventualmente já ter passado e, por outro lado, convém dizer que os modelos globais "falham" (entre aspas porque não é um defeito, mas sim uma consequência da sua malha larga) a localização e a intensidade dos fenómenos. Nestas situações funciona acima de tudo o "nowcasting" e, em termos de previsão, os modelos mesoscalares.

PS: já agora para completar o GFS colocava no periodo 6h-12h segundo a saída 6z mais de 35mm para Coimbra... Ora penso que ficámos longe disso, aliás parte grande da manhã nem choveu


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2013 às 12:47)

vitamos disse:


> O meteociel não é um modelo, é um servidor, presumo que queiras dizer o GFS...



Sim o GFS, pensei que o Meteociel fosse o nome desses modelos.


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2013 às 15:01)

Boas tardes..

Nas proximas horas continuaremos a ser afectados por instabilidade associada a uma lingua de ar quente e humido que acabará de varrer o sul de PT continental até ás 21-00h.

Durante a noite novas bandas convectivas que circulam em torno ao nucleo depressionário deverão voltar a afectar em especial o norte e o centro ( A sul inicia-se um regime de advecção quente em altura que é incompativel com a ocorrencia de instabilidade).

*Norte + Centro*
Atenção a uma dessas bandas convectivas, que varrerá o norte/centro de W para E, a partir do meio da madrugada e até meio da tarde de amanhã.

Esta banda convectiva é suportada em altura por uma short wave, com um padrão de divergencia favoravel entre os 500 e os 300hpa, e nos niveis baixos e médios por uma linha de convergencia.
Á superficie a banda convectiva começa a assumir caracter frontal, separando ar mais fresco atlantico procedente de NW de ar subtropical que se mantem sobre o centro/sul e porções do interior norte.

Em altura, para alem da short wave referida, temos a N a aproximação de um nucleo frio que aumentará o gradiente/CAPE/instabilidade, e +- sobre o vale do Tejo temos o reestablecimento do jet na fronteira de uma bolsa de ar quente que se aproxima de SW com o frio no norte/Galiza.


Assim durante a noite teremos manutenção de condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas que poderão ser localmente moderados a fortes.
A partir do meio da madrugada uma banda convectiva mais activa deverá começar a varrer o litoral, a presença de ar relativamente quente e humido á superficie e de ar mais frio e seco em altura criarão instabilidade com uns 400-800J/Kg de CAPE, o CAPE não sendo muito expressivo, será compensado pelo forçamento dinamico moderado a forte devido á aproximação da short wave.

O shear será em geral fraco a moderado, um pouco mais intenso na região centro ( onde se impõe de novo o jet), sendo que se espera em geral alguma organização convectiva insipiente com risco de algumas rajadas moderadas a fortes ( 60-80km.h), granizo e eventualmente uma ou outra tromba de agua no litoral.

Durante a tarde a maioria da actividade migrará para o interior, onde encontrará forçamento orografico e um lento mas decente aquecimento diurno, dado isto e a presença de forçamento dinamico e algum shear poderemos contar com alguns focos convectivos localmente moderados capazes de gerar precipitação por vezes moderada a forte, granizo, e alguma rajada moderada a forte dispersa.










Amarelo ( não severo)
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada 

Laranja ( Risco baixo a moderado)
- Aguaceiros/trovoada 
- Precipitação localmente forte
- Granizo
- Rajadas ( risco baixo)
- Tromba de agua ( risco baixo limitado ao litoral)

Fenomenos referidos por ordem decrescente de probabilidades ( de cima para abixo).


----------



## Trovão Almada (27 Set 2013 às 15:38)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes..
> 
> Nas proximas horas continuaremos a ser afectados por instabilidade associada a uma lingua de ar quente e humido que acabará de varrer o sul de PT continental até ás 21-00h.
> 
> ...



stormy boas tardes valerá a pena esperar algo para a noite aqui para a zona de almada?


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2013 às 15:58)

Trovão Almada disse:


> stormy boas tardes valerá a pena esperar algo para a noite aqui para a zona de almada?



Está na fronteira..Lis-Setubal ficam mesmo na fronteira porque a sul dai os niveis de equilibrio são baixos o que indica que as nuvens terão fraco desenvolvimento vertical.

Como se trata de uma faixa de fronteira é sempre complicado..por vezes pode-se falhar por alguns kms...por exemplo, hoje no mapa que fiz a faixa vermelha cruza o Alentejo central, e tivemos muitas células bem agressivas que até nasceram na area vermelha mas que progrediram para NE e manteem-se fortes já na area laranja, isto apesar de na area laranja as condições á priori serem algo menos condutivas do que na faixa vermelha.

Por vezes a diferença até está não na ocorrencia/não ocorrencia mas sim no numero de eventos...nas regiões menos favoraveis ocorrerão eventos á mesma mas teoricamente em menor numero e grau do que na area vermelha onde as condições são melhores.

O mesmo se passa neste caso, temos a vir de norte uma linha de instabilidade...talvez consiga manter alguma força mesmo já depois de cruzar a faixa laranja e talvez consiga chegar ai alguma coisa...veremos


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2013 às 16:44)

Estou na dúvida quanto à próxima noite.

Para a Grande Lisboa e Margem Sul todos os modelos apontam para a chegada de células, mas o satélite está estranho. Tudo a ir para Norte neste momento, será que se vai formar entretanto algo ?

Carrego a máquina fotográfica ? Não sei mesmo, desta vez


----------



## Trovão Almada (27 Set 2013 às 17:02)

AndréFrade disse:


> Estou na dúvida quanto à próxima noite.
> 
> Para a Grande Lisboa e Margem Sul todos os modelos apontam para a chegada de células, mas o satélite está estranho. Tudo a ir para Norte neste momento, será que se vai formar entretanto algo ?
> 
> Carrego a máquina fotográfica ? Não sei mesmo, desta vez



tenho a mesma duvida andré.sera que vale a pena ter as maquinas prontas????


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2013 às 17:03)

Está tudo a ir para Norte não vale a pena ter ilusões...
Mais um evento que foi um fiasco aqui - 1,2mm


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2013 às 17:04)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Está tudo a ir para Norte não vale a pena ter ilusões...
> Mais um evento que foi um fiasco aqui - 1,2mm



Aqui para a Margem Sul acredito, para o Alentejo é claramente mais difícil.


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 19:49)

Olá a todos, eu precisava que ajudassem a decidir qual é o melhor dia (para vindimas) na zona da bairrada (zona Centro/Norte), porque estou indeciso entre Sabádo e Domingo e não tenho uma ideia de em qual dos dias choverá menos. 

Desculpem, pelo Off-topic digamos assim, mas é que estou num dilema e não sei se escolher Sábado ou Domingo... 

Agradeço todas as vossas previsões e ajudas.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2013 às 20:50)

Já começam os habituais cortes na precipitação aqui para a região Sul. No entanto há muita precipitação prevista para os próximos dias de Lisboa para Norte. Aqui andamos sempre à guerra com a dorsal Africana que não deixa a precipitação baixar mais para Sul. Com um bocado de sorte a partir de Quarta volta a estar bom para a praia


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2013 às 20:58)

supercell disse:


> Olá a todos, eu precisava que ajudassem a decidir qual é o melhor dia (para vindimas) na zona da bairrada (zona Centro/Norte), porque estou indeciso entre Sabádo e Domingo e não tenho uma ideia de em qual dos dias choverá menos.
> 
> Desculpem, pelo Off-topic digamos assim, mas é que estou num dilema e não sei se escolher Sábado ou Domingo...
> 
> Agradeço todas as vossas previsões e ajudas.



Boas! Diria que talvez Domingo tenhas melhores chances...Para amanhã parece que haverá bastante instabilidade nas regiões Norte e Centro e com maior ênfase no Centro. Mesmo para Domingo parece que a manhã será algo calma mas depois para a tarde volta uma nova linha de instabilidade. 
Terás de avaliar com nowcasting ou então vindimas à chuva


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 21:02)

Estou mesmo indeciso sobre quando é melhor para vindimar aqui... 
Será que é amanhã ou domingo? Agradeço todos os comentários!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 21:05)

supercell disse:


> Estou mesmo indeciso sobre quando é melhor para vindimar aqui...
> Será que é amanhã ou domingo? Agradeço todos os comentários!



supercell penso que sem dúvida o melhor dia será o domingo, pois a precipitação será muito mais fraca!


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 21:11)

> supercell penso que sem dúvida o melhor dia será o domingo, pois a precipitação será muito mais fraca!



Muito obrigado!, deve ser isso que irei fazer então.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2013 às 02:07)

Para a semana o cenário está delineado...nova perturbação no Atlantico, que arrasta á sua frente uma impressionante massa de ar tropical, com dew bem acima dos 20ºC e agua precipitável instantânea até 55-65mm ( coisa que eu acho que nunca vi a ser modelada para cá).









Enquanto a dorsal estiver perto o ar mais quente e estável em altura deverá limitar a instabilidade, no entanto a aproximação do cavado deverá começar a introduzir ar mais frio em altura, sendo que lá para meados da semana poderemos ter instabilidade mais séria.

Até lá ( Dom-2f/3f) teremos chuviscos e tempo ameno....atenção que poderá chover muito em algumas partes ( nomeadamente serranias litorais do norte e centro) pois este ar EXTREMAMENTE húmido muito facilmente precipita enormes quantidades de agua em pouco tempo.


Por outro lado...no Atlântico tropical surgiu a 96L...bloqueada entre a dorsal Africana e outra dorsal nas Bermudas, começará a sentir os efeitos da região depressionária no Atlântico central, sendo razoável admitir que poderá ser puxada para norte para nos vir ajudar á festa...um sistema tropical a vir parar cá perto pelo menos ( no mínimo) ajudaria a bombear mais ar quente para norte dinamizando ainda mais a situação da próxima semana.....






( Obrigado SpiderVV por me ajudares com o Gif!)

SERÁ?

Basicamente mais uma semana para seguir com a máxima atenção....está a ser um inicio de Outono/época chuvosa bastante animado:


----------



## fishisco (28 Set 2013 às 11:15)

este ano estamos a ter as epocas certas e nas alturas certas... o bom tempo comecou um ou dois dias depois do solisticio e durou os 3 meses certos... o outono vai pelo mesmo caminho... comeco a ficar curioso com o q o inverno possa trazer


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2013 às 11:22)

fishisco disse:


> este ano estamos a ter as epocas certas e nas alturas certas... o bom tempo comecou um ou dois dias depois do solisticio e durou os 3 meses certos... o outono vai pelo mesmo caminho... comeco a ficar curioso com o q o inverno possa trazer


Que traga neve à Invicta! Isso é que era coisa linda de se ver!


----------



## CptRena (28 Set 2013 às 12:03)

A noite ficou muito aquém da previsão. Apesar de que em alguns sítios tem chovido copiosamente com acumulados bem generosos, mas as trovoadas foram escassas, perto ou sobre o continente.





©2012 IPMA

Aqui nesta zona não houve nada de especial. A ver se vem aí um(s) aguaceiro(s) do mar para subir o acumulado, mas pelo satélite parece que já está a curvar demasiado para cima. A ver vamos


----------



## madmario (28 Set 2013 às 13:53)

Olá boa tarde.

Tenho neste momento a mesma dúvida que o parceiro *supercell* apenas diferindo o local e a data.
Estou a pensar em fazer a vindimas em Terras de Bouro ( distrito Braga - Serra do Gerês ) na próxima 4ª feira. No entanto pela previsao do IPMA vai chover bastante nesse dia. 

Alguma previsao para 4ª feira dia 2 de Outubro ? Ou será melhor esperar pelo fim de semana ? 

Desde já o meu muito obrigado a que me possa ajudar.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2013 às 14:54)

Já amanhã á tarde a até 2f teremos a aproximação e passagem de uma frente quente sobre PT continental, devendo chover bastante.

Após a frente, ar extremamente húmido e quente deverá influenciar o estado do tempo até 4f ou 5f...é de esperar que chova bastante em todo o pais, nomeadamente em relevos voltados a oeste, sudoeste ou sul.

No seio da massa de ar quente ocorrerão algumas linhas de instabilidade sendo que qualquer célula que se gere terá capacidade de causar precipitação localmente excessiva devido á presença de até 55mm de agua precipitável instantânea.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Set 2013 às 15:13)

stormy disse:


> Já amanhã á tarde a até 2f teremos a aproximação e passagem de uma frente quente sobre PT continental, devendo chover bastante.
> 
> Após a frente, ar extremamente húmido e quente deverá influenciar o estado do tempo até 4f ou 5f...é de esperar que chova bastante em todo o pais, nomeadamente em relevos voltados a oeste, sudoeste ou sul.
> 
> No seio da massa de ar quente ocorrerão algumas linhas de instabilidade sendo que qualquer célula que se gere terá capacidade de causar precipitação localmente excessiva devido á presença de até 55mm de agua precipitável instantânea.



Boa tarde Caro stormy,

Aqui pela nossa zona tem chovido a potes com excelentes acumulados para um início de Outono e em apenas 2 dias e espero muito sinceramente que nos próximos dias a precipitação generosa possa desta vez abranger outros locais do país que bem necesitam dela.

Cmps e obrigado pela tua preciosa colaboração amigo Stormy, consegues sempre dar uma certa adrenalina ao pessoal para este tipo de eventos.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos os colegas e membros do fórum.

Cmps.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Set 2013 às 16:16)

stormy disse:


> ...
> No seio da massa de ar quente ocorrerão algumas linhas de instabilidade sendo que qualquer célula que se gere terá capacidade de causar precipitação localmente excessiva devido á presença de até 55mm de agua precipitável instantânea.



Stormy, por vezes referes a expressão "água precipitavel instantânea". Pergunto se é correcto afirmar que equivale à componente de precipitação de origem não-convectiva?


----------



## a410ree (28 Set 2013 às 21:47)

Li aquilo que o stormy escreveu ! 
Quer dizer que haverá chuva outra vez para portugal Continental ?
E Tambem para a RAM certo?


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2013 às 21:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Stormy, por vezes referes a expressão "água precipitavel instantânea". Pergunto se é correcto afirmar que equivale à componente de precipitação de origem não-convectiva?



Não, é mesmo a agua precipitável, ou seja a quantidade de agua por m2 que cairia se num dado ponto condensasses todo o vapor de agua existente da vertical desse ponto.

O mecanismo que leva á condensação é neste caso pouco importante....se houver instabilidade termodinâmica haverão células convectivas e elas havendo tamanha humidade disponível facilmente deixarão bastante chuva, mas se o mecanismo for outro ( orográfico, levantamento isentrópico, forçamento dinâmico, etc) também logicamente havendo mais agua disponível mais facilmente esses mecanismos levarão a precipitações fortes.

Bom...resta dizer que como sabes muitas vezes estes processos ocorrem todos ao mesmo tempo ( salvo o levantamento isentrópico, que usualmente está associado a massas de ar quente que sobem por cima de ar frio e estável á superfície...nessas condições é raro teres convecção)..


----------



## Paulo H (28 Set 2013 às 23:16)

stormy disse:


> Não, é mesmo a agua precipitável, ou seja a quantidade de agua por m2 que cairia se num dado ponto condensasses todo o vapor de agua existente da vertical desse ponto.
> 
> O mecanismo que leva á condensação é neste caso pouco importante....se houver instabilidade termodinâmica haverão células convectivas e elas havendo tamanha humidade disponível facilmente deixarão bastante chuva, mas se o mecanismo for outro ( orográfico, levantamento isentrópico, forçamento dinâmico, etc) também logicamente havendo mais agua disponível mais facilmente esses mecanismos levarão a precipitações fortes.
> 
> Bom...resta dizer que como sabes muitas vezes estes processos ocorrem todos ao mesmo tempo ( salvo o levantamento isentrópico, que usualmente está associado a massas de ar quente que sobem por cima de ar frio e estável á superfície...nessas condições é raro teres convecção)..



Há modelos que fazem a distinção, entre aquilo que é precipitação normal e acresce o contributo convectivo. Enfim, aquelas linhas em triângulo entre as 12h e as 17h mais ou menos.. Sempre pensei que a quantidade precipitavel fosse independente de tudo!


----------



## Microburst (28 Set 2013 às 23:57)

Realmente pelo Sat24 dá para nos apercebermos da chegada da frente quente, mas vai chover assim tanto? Como será, por exemplo, para a região da Grande Lisboa stormy, pode-me por favor adiantar?


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2013 às 02:33)

Boas..

Para amanhã uma frente quente deverá afetar PT continental a partir do meio da tarde, com precipitação por vezes forte e persistente de caracter maioritariamente não convectivo.

2f, após a passagem da frente uma massa de ar muito quente e húmida ( TPW 40-55mm) deverá invadir o território.
Uma linha de convergência associada a um rosário de pequenos núcleos de vorticidade á superfície e nos níveis médios deverá introduzir-se desde o Atlântico pela península +-ao nível do eixo Leiria-CB.

Em altura teremos igualmente ar quente e húmido, limitando o gradiente vertical e portanto o CAPE.

No entanto espera-se shear moderado devido á proximidade do jet ( que se situa na Biscaia) e também alguma divergência/forçamento devido á presença de um campo de vorticidade e ao efeito de proximidade á entrada direita do máximo de velocidade em altura ( efeito de "sucção" na proximidade do máximo de velocidade do jet).

Também o ( ligeiro) aquecimento diurno deverá aumentar localmente a instabilidade com valores de CAPE á tarde em torno aos 500J/Kg.


Em termos gerais espera-se que o CAPE apesar de pouco seja compensado pelo forçamento dinâmico, resultando em alguma actividade convectiva....essa actividade será mais provável a norte de Setubal-Elvas pois a sul dessa linha não temos forçamento dinâmico e haverá mais influencia da dorsal.

Devido á elevada agua precipitável ( TPW) qualquer célula será capaz de descarregar grandes volumes de precipitação...a presença de shear garantirá células com ciclos de vida mais longos...pode mesmo surgir uma situação de cluster/training ou um MCS isolado, não se espera no entanto uma dinâmica favorável a eventos extremos de vento, salvo eventualmente alguma tromba de agua costeira em alguma célula mais forte...mas friso que o risco é baixo ou nulo.


Por outro lado, precipitação estratiforme continua em especial nas áreas montanhosas deverá só por si levar a acumulados elevados, pelo que a passagem de uma célula mais activa garantirá um risco evidente de precipitação excessiva.

*Sendo assim este aviso centra-se especialmente no risco de precipitação forte.*

*Resumindo*

No Sul teremos a presença de ar mais estável em altura, pelo que quanto muito se espera algum aguaceiro disperso em especial no Alentejo, portanto é lançado um nível amarelo para possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada não severos.

No Centro haverá mais instabilidade, algumas células surgirão causando precipitação por vezes excessiva, á qual se junta a chuva estratiforme que cairá...é lançado um nível laranja por risco baixo a moderado de precipitação excessiva.

No litoral norte espera-se uma situação semelhante ao centro.

Nas áreas montanhosas próximas ao mar espera-se uma situação mais gravosa, precipitação estratiforme potenciada pelo efeito orográfico sobre o fluxo de SW/W deverá ser já por si bastante relevante, a isto junta-se a possibilidade de que passem algumas células que localmente poderão levar a acumulações superiores a 100mm/6h, devido a isto arrisco um nível vermelho ( marginal) por risco elevado de precipitação excessiva.

No extremo nordeste, menos humidade conseguirá atingir as regiões tão a interior, pelo que apenas se lança um nível amarelo por possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada não severos.










Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada

Laranja
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Tromba de agua ( risco baixo limitado á costa)

Vermelho
- Precipitação localmente excessiva


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Set 2013 às 02:58)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Para amanhã uma frente quente deverá afetar PT continental a partir do meio da tarde, com precipitação por vezes forte e persistente de caracter maioritariamente não convectivo.
> 
> ...




Mas a zona de baixa de Tondela não deverá ser tão afetada ou estou errado? Da serra do Caramulo para aqui o declive é muito grande. Deve existir alguma diferença.


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2013 às 03:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas a zona de baixa de Tondela não deverá ser tão afetada ou estou errado? Da serra do Caramulo para aqui o declive é muito grande. Deve existir alguma diferença.



Veremos, mas sim, teoricamente as possibilidades de uma situação mais significativa de chuva forte são mais altas mesmo nas áreas montanhosas, sendo algo mais baixas nas zonas menos elevadas ou viradas a leste.


----------



## fishisco (29 Set 2013 às 11:02)

ena desta vez fico mesmo a meio da area a vermelho do stormy mas la esta moro virado a este, á serra do alvao, vamos ver o q dá.


o ipma preve para terça chuva forte e persistente para o norte e centro.... vai ser um dia animado tou a ver


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Set 2013 às 21:53)

stormy disse:


> Veremos, mas sim, teoricamente as possibilidades de uma situação mais significativa de chuva forte são mais altas mesmo nas áreas montanhosas, sendo algo mais baixas nas zonas menos elevadas ou viradas a leste.



Mas porque motivo é que as regiões montanhosas vão ser mais afetadas? Há alguma deslocação de ar de oeste que vá fazê-lo subir nas vertentes barlavento, e criar mais instabilidade?


----------



## supercell (29 Set 2013 às 22:08)

Para além da chuva abundante, ainda temos algum cape e alguma movimentação vertical, será que não existe hipóteses de trovoada?


----------



## fishisco (29 Set 2013 às 22:17)

o gfs nesta run para quarta passou-se.... 12h seguidas com 10 ou mais mm de precipitacao?


----------



## ruka (29 Set 2013 às 22:21)

Avisos atualizados pela IPMA por precipitação:

LARANJA : Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Aveiro, Coimbra, Viseu, Guarda, Leiria, Castelo Branco

AMARELO: Viana do Castelo, Braga, Lisboa, Santarém, Portalegre


----------



## Trovão Almada (30 Set 2013 às 08:31)

bom dia a todos .carissimo stormy , será de esperar alguma animação aqui para a minha zona hoje?


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2013 às 16:59)

Boas tardes..

Para a amanhã mantem-se um cenário de precipitação forte em algumas regiões de PT continental.

Uma língua de ar quente e húmido em todos os níveis continua a afectar o território, colocando-se num eixo entre a Figueira da Foz e Trás os Montes, deslocando-se lentamente para SE até se posicionar estacionária entre Lisboa e a região da Estrela durante  a tarde.

Á superfície uma região de convergência acompanha esta pluma de ar quente estando associada a vários pequenos núcleos de vorticidade nos níveis baixos e médios.

Em altura espera-se divergência na periferia do jet que corre a norte, assim como um cenário de alguma intensidade de fluxo, levando á presença de speed shear fraco a moderado ( DLS 20-40kts) com caracter essencialmente unidireccional.

Devido á presença de ar quente e húmido em altura a instabilidade vertical é limitada (CAPE quanto muito a atingir 400-600J/Kg), embora haja alguma compensação dado o forçamento dinâmico e orográfico presentes.
É portanto de esperar alguma actividade convectiva, que dado o shear presente poderá apresentar alguma organização/ciclo de vida mais longo com possibilidade de ocorrência de algum cluster ou evento de training...num ambiente tão húmido estas células apresentam um risco evidente de precipitação excessiva.

A falta de shear direcional, fluxo em geral fraco a moderado nos níveis médios e a presença de um perfil vertical excessivamente saturado implicam um risco nulo de granizo ou eventos de vento severo, pelo que *esta previsão se concentra na possibilidade de um evento de precipitação excessiva.*

*Resumo*

*Na região sul *a proximidade á dorsal implica condições de maior estabilidade, no Algarve não se espera mesmo que chova ( caso chova será pouco e devido a nuvens estratiformes), enquanto no Alentejo o aquecimento diurno poderá originar alguns aguaceiros dispersos.

*Na região centro *a presença de uma linha de instabilidade quase estacionaria e a possibilidade de actividade convectiva um pouco mais robusta  torna possível a ocorrência de um episodio de precipitação excessiva...a falta de CAPE limita um pouco a confiança e desta vez não arriscarei em colocar mais que um nível laranja para possibilidade baixa a moderada de um evento severo ao nível da precipitação.

*Na região norte*, ar mais seco nos níveis médios ( já visível no canal WV do satélite http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html)  deverá limitar a ocorrência de actividade, sendo que esta não é excluída principalmente de madrugada e á tarde nas áreas montanhosas sob forma de aguaceiros dispersos.








Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Laranja
- Precipitação localmente excessiva


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Set 2013 às 17:00)

Stormy, amanhã será que chove bem na Margem Sul ? 

Só estou a ver chuva forte mais para Quarta nas previsões..


----------



## Trovão Almada (30 Set 2013 às 18:48)

companheiro stormy faço a mesma pergunta que o André.Será que a margem sul é comtemplada amanhã com algo interessante?


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2013 às 19:08)

Trovão Almada disse:


> companheiro stormy faço a mesma pergunta que o André.Será que a margem sul é comtemplada amanhã com algo interessante?



Vai chover o dia todo por vezes moderado a forte..agora é esperar para depois irmos acompanhando no sat e no rad..


----------



## Andre Barbosa (30 Set 2013 às 20:37)

E para o resto da semana e fim-de-semana, o que será de esperar?


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2013 às 20:51)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> E para o resto da semana e fim-de-semana, o que será de esperar?



Há um período entre as 12h de 4f e as 12h de 6f que me parece um pouco mais gravoso, os modelos estão-se a encaminhar para um cenário que poderia trazer tempo complicado em alguns pontos do pais, ao nível da precipitação, vento e actividade convectiva.

para 6f ainda teremos alguns aguaceiros, e a partir de Sabado parece que a tendência é de tempo soalheiro e até mesmo algum calor, com o retorno em força do AA.


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Set 2013 às 20:59)

stormy disse:


> Há um período entre as 12h de 4f e as 12h de 6f que me parece um pouco mais gravoso, os modelos estão-se a encaminhar para um cenário que poderia trazer tempo complicado em alguns pontos do pais, ao nível da precipitação, vento e actividade convectiva.
> 
> para 6f ainda teremos alguns aguaceiros, e a partir de Sabado parece que a tendência é de tempo soalheiro e até mesmo algum calor, com o retorno em força do AA.



boas e podes especificar quais seriam as zonas mais afetadas?


----------



## |Ciclone| (30 Set 2013 às 21:06)

Segundo as ultimas 4 runs do WRF 12 km são estas as acumulações de precipitação previstas para o dia de amanhã:







E aqui a média das 4 imagens de cima:


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2013 às 21:06)

celia salta disse:


> boas e podes especificar quais seriam as zonas mais afetadas?



Para já parece generalizado,  amanhã teremos melhores dados dos modelos e poderei fazer uma previsão mais detalhada.


----------



## Zapiao (30 Set 2013 às 22:04)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Segundo as ultimas 4 runs do WRF 12 km são estas as acumulações de precipitação previstas para o dia de amanhã:



Essas imagens eram para o dia 29 e 30.......


----------



## Zapiao (30 Set 2013 às 22:07)

O alerta laranja aqui para Coimbra nao se justificava porque foi somente chuva fraca a moderada. Raios partam os modelos que enganam os meteorologistas


----------



## |Ciclone| (30 Set 2013 às 22:12)

Zapiao disse:


> Essas imagens eram para o dia 29 e 30.......



Não, são todas a previsão para amanhã, dia 1. As datas são as de saída da run. As últimas 4 runs, são 2 de hoje e duas de ontem. Entre parêntesis mostra as horas representadas, por exemplo na run de dia 29 às 0h mostra 48h a 72h ou seja dia soma-se as 48 a 72h à data inicial.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Set 2013 às 22:32)

stormy disse:


> Para já parece generalizado,  amanhã teremos melhores dados dos modelos e poderei fazer uma previsão mais detalhada.



Esperemos que hajam surpresas antes da "Primavera" Outonal que se avizinha

Realmente está ali tudo muito indefinido para Quarta/Quinta. A partir de Sexta parece haver um consenso na melhoria das condições climatéricas.


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2013 às 00:49)

Boa noite a todos,
Teremos mais uns dias de chuva, mais no norte e centro, mas também cairá alguma no sul.
Depois a partir de sexta feira teremos o sol de novo e o AA sobre nós.
Os sol perdurá sobre nós, entre os dias 4 a 15 de outubro.
Depois os modelos(ECM e GFS), a partir de meados de outubro, começam a mostrar a possibilidade de uma nova instabilidade para o continente.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2013 às 01:11)

Deixem-me ser rezingão...mas não sei se será assim tanto sol como apregoam.
Olhando para o GFS, para o dia 8, a aproximação de uma superfície frontal pelo noroeste, faz-me pensar que afinal a chuva apenas tirará alguns dias de descanso.
Será?!





AQUI


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2013 às 01:22)

@ Aristocrata, essa é a run das 12Z, a mais recente (das 18Z) retira essa frente do caminho, colocando o AA bem sobre nós. 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2

Mas essas são as tais previsões de longo prazo, ainda não sabemos ao certo o que acontecerá na quarta/quinta quanto mais no dia 8. 

Abraço.


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Out 2013 às 13:42)

boas já é possível especificar melhor as condiçoes meteorológicas para amanha e 5ª?


----------

